# Warframe News and Info



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 6, 2019)

www.pcgamesn.com: Here’s a peek at Warframe’s Railjack ship interface


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2019)

On one hand, I've been recently suffering immense Warframe burnout (which has meant missing the lion's share of the Wolf of Saturn VI content), in no small part from binging several of the recent events and missions and generally just going on a decoration spree of my own private Dojo. 

On the other, Railjack... _may_ be able to tempt me back? Depending on the execution, anyways. That said I'm... hesitant, considering how much of a wet plop "Shark"wing, Elite Alerts Arbitrations, and the Nightwave release turned out to be, though willing to give the benefit of the doubt with how Sacrifice and Apostasy went.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

I don't know how to feel about these news, my clan is dead but the clan hall is full of good memories I don't want to leave behind, I don't know if I should stick around and see if people come back for railjack  or If I should look for a new clan.

Also, I'm kind of burned-out thanks to Wolf of Saturn Six, I managed to get the armor set and the hammer but now I feel too tired to keep playing for some time


----------



## DeadlyObsession (May 7, 2019)

They recently updated this Friday on the devstream with a more visually stunning rendition of the same game mode.

I've been playing warframe for a very long time on a casual basis. Managed to master everything, but still go on months of haitus at a time. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing for DE, probably the latter, but it's a game where I feel like it doesn't interfere with anything I do, and I can put it down and come back at it when there's more content.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

I don't have anything better to play at the moment so will probably poke at this update a bit, but I have so much to do because I only sparsely played before and that was years ago. This game tends to overwhelm me with how much there is to do and I get lost on what I should be doing. I still need to do Fortuna content. I maxed out the faction rep thanks to those debt bonds and have had fun doing conservation hunts, but haven't done any bounties yet for the new frames.

The last couple months I was actively playing and I spent my time trying to get some nice frames I enjoyed playing and finishing the star chart so I could access Arbitration. I want to farm for Loki and Volt while they're available in relic form, but I'm feeling burnt out again because the grind in this game is insane and just can't seem to force myself despite really wanting them. I hate the Void and that's the only place that drops those relics among many others so it will take ages to farm them. >.< It's not like with Equinox where you can do something specific to get the relics you want, ugh...


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

There's a special alert going on right now, three new cosmetic items are being given away.
One skin for Paris, one skin for glaxion and a new emblem

Also, every alert gives you 10k credits


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> There's a special alert going on right now, three new cosmetic items are being given away.
> One skin for Paris, one skin for glaxion and a new emblem
> 
> Also, every alert gives you 10k credits


Oh fuk yas!


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 10, 2019)

Sorry for acting like Ordis but there's a new tactical alert you guys might want to check out.

Wolf Hunt: It is an assassination mission where you kill the Wolf of Saturn Six. The alert has two versions, one for level 20-30 and another one for 50-75, the low level one rewards you with 10 nitain and the high level version gives you a rifle riven mod.
And best of all, you can farm the wolf sledge in here, I already got 1 set out of this alert.

The event will only be available for 3 days btw


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Sorry for acting like Ordis but there's a new tactical alert you guys might want to check out.
> 
> Wolf Hunt: It is an assassination mission where you kill the Wolf of Saturn Six. The alert has two versions, one for level 20-30 and another one for 50-75, the low level one rewards you with 10 nitain and the high level version gives you a rifle riven mod.
> And best of all, you can farm the wolf sledge in here, I already got 1 set out of this alert.
> ...


You on PC? Wanna group up later around 23:30 Central standard.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You on PC? Wanna group up later around 23:30 Central standard.


Sorry dude, I'm on PS4, picked that platform because Tennogen stuff can be bought with platinum. Would have liked to play with you


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2019)

Probably not going to get around to it until Sunday or Monday, but the main tip I heard from others for the higher-level Tac Alert is to build towards Viral. 

Also as a FYI Nightwave will be getting a rework for the next instance. Be a bit more forgiving about logging in and towards grind.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Probably not going to get around to it until Sunday or Monday, but the main tip I heard from others for the higher-level Tac Alert is to build towards Viral.
> 
> Also as a FYI Nightwave will be getting a rework for the next instance. Be a bit more forgiving about logging in and towards grind.


Would a Viral Lanka be advisable? Because I want me a Rifle Riven.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 10, 2019)

Viral isn't that good against him since his only health type is alloy armor and since you can't proc status on him viral is kind of useless. 

What you can do is strip his armor (base armor, not health type) trough Shattering Impact and Sharpened Claws, then use a crit heavy melee weapon with blood rush to melt him.

If you equip Set mods like Hunter's and Gladiator on your companion you can still get the benefits on your frame, so you can enhance crits way easier  

Or you could just simply use Radiation since it gets a 75% bonus against Alloy Armor, an Arca Plasmor, Kitgun or Lanka could help a lot since they have native radiation (or electricity for Lanka).

Also, the wolf can only use melee attacks, so flying frames can cheese him and ignore the molotovs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Viral isn't that good against him since his only health type is alloy armor and since you can't proc status on him viral is kind of useless.
> 
> What you can do is strip his armor (base armor, not health type) trough Shattering Impact and Sharpened Claws, then use a crit heavy melee weapon with blood rush to melt him.
> 
> ...


I run Frost at high level. Might break out the corrosive/blast status gorgon wraith.


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Viral isn't that good against him since his only health type is alloy armor and since you can't proc status on him viral is kind of useless.


 The issue is less him at the higher level, more his followers / entourage (who, unlike most Grineer, are _not_ perturbed by Radiation). Thank you for that correction, though: It's definitely worth bringing a secondary weapon specifically with the Wolf in mind.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 10, 2019)

His mob isn't hat big of an issue for me since I'm using Atlas, I just use oger gaze to CC, then I destroy them with land slide and with the rubble they drop I can manage to melee the wolf while my golems distract the wolf.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 12, 2019)

I'm honestly super excited for railjack but each time I go back to warframe the grind kinda puts me off.


----------



## DeadlyObsession (May 12, 2019)

I have a radiation Rubico Prime + rivened for Tridolon, but I feel like because there's no specific area to hit and Wolf has a negative headshot multiplier my maiming strike zaw kills him in a short amount of time.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2019)

I got the Wrench skin for my Wolf Sledge. Decent weapon this. Need to get it a status build, though I'm unsure which elements to go with.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 24, 2019)

Warframe Jovian Concord Update Highlights


> REMOVAL OF RANDOM MOD PACKS:
> 
> We have replaced the random Mod Packs (Dragon, Eagle, Falcon, Hawk, and Phoenix) with 6 new themed Essential Mod Bundles!
> 
> ...





> Fixed Chesa Retrieve double dipping with Nekros’ Desecrate.
> 
> Fixed Chesa/Desecrate double dipping with Hydroid/Khora.





> Fixed Stalker falling off the edge in the final stage of The Second Dream.





> *Fixed issue with destroying a Tusk Thumper’s armor plates too quickly causing it to continue to hop around as a terrifying immortal slap chop.*





Spoiler: Grineer Queens saw this and got ideas....


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Also, for those who are up to date on the current story;


Spoiler















2020 is going to make up for the political drama with Warframe content and then some. Time to save plat for a ship...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2019)

www.google.com: The secret to Warframe's ship-to-ship space combat is that the ship doesn't actually move

Now we're thinking with portals. Portholes?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2019)

On the plus side, it means my laptop _may_ be able to actually run it. Emphasis _may_, as the Orb Vallis is bad enough and somehow is even _worse_ than it was during launch in regards to resource intensity (even on lower settings!).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2019)

Attaman said:


> On the plus side, it means my laptop _may_ be able to actually run it. Emphasis _may_, as the Orb Vallis is bad enough and somehow is even _worse_ than it was during launch in regards to resource intensity (even on lower settings!).


The Vallis is the Crysis of Warframe for Unum knows. Have you tried the new gas city yet?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The Vallis is the Crysis of Warframe for Unum knows. Have you tried the new gas city yet?


That I have! Barring, like, two rooms (one of them being the "What the fuck" huge one with generators spamming effects out the bum), it tends not to mess with my laptop too much, and... while I'm not a fan of some of the room designs (or the new overall Corpus aesthetic, at least compared to the old), it is none the less amazing to run through and observe.

Main thing I've been doing for now is grinding out for the latest Nightwave ("Ahaha, this week's objectives suck") and decorations to get my Dojo in tip-top shape for its new (NPC) inhabitants.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2019)

Attaman said:


> That I have! Barring, like, two rooms (one of them being the "What the fuck" huge one with generators spamming effects out the bum), it tends not to mess with my laptop too much, and... while I'm not a fan of some of the room designs (or the new overall Corpus aesthetic, at least compared to the old), it is none the less amazing to run through and observe.
> 
> Main thing I've been doing for now is grinding out for the latest Nightwave ("Ahaha, this week's objectives suck") and decorations to get my Dojo in tip-top shape for its new (NPC) inhabitants.


The only one I don't have done is the Profit Taker. It's going to be my first. I could possibly help if you'll be on around 11:30pm central. That's pretty much the only time I'm on...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The only one I don't have done is the Profit Taker. It's going to be my first. I could possibly help if you'll be on around 11:30pm central. That's pretty much the only time I'm on...


I can be on late at night, but usually only later in the week since my work week is Sun through Wed and... well, ten hour work days and being out the door by 5:30am do not make to combine with "Up at midnight playing Warframe". 

IIRC, Profit Taker is the first one that was released? My main suggestions there if you've never done them (but have them unlocked) are to try to combine as many Elements and Elemental Combinations as you can on your Primary, Secondary, and Archgun. This is because the Profit Taker's shield alternates every so often between one of the non-Void Elements (IPS, the four generic elements, and the six combinations), so having some representation between all the above (or as close as you can, while still putting out boss- / sortie-level damage) keeps you from being forced to sit out stages of the fight. For example, have one weapon that focuses on the IPS and 1-2 (Combo) Elements, have another that focuses on another 1-3 (Combo) Element(s), and then fit whatever you're most comfortable with on the last gun for good measure. You can theoretically get by with only 4-5 total Elements in your arsenal, but it means you'll be spending about half the fight taking care of mooks instead of fighting the boss itself. ... On which note, take somebody who can either avoid or soak a hit or three, because more likely than not a group of Pubs will _not_ fight the mooks swarming around their feet (And if _Plague Star_ was bad enough with swarms of underlings getting under your and the boss' feet, imagine them doing ranged damage like Orb Vallis Corpus).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 29, 2019)

So we have new Warframes inbound!

Grendel and Gauss were announced at Tennocon, and will hopefully be coming to the game soon.






Gauss is all about Speed. Unlike Volt who has speed, and a defense/buff ability, Gauss focuses on raw speed and some damage abilities. If Volt is Iida from My Hero Academia, Gauss is The Flash from the DC universe. 

www.google.com: Here are the abilities for the new Warframe, Gauss

His first ability is a blink with ramming damage. This combines with his second ability which gives protection against Physical, Cold, and Heat Damage while cutting the hell out of anything you Ram and using it's own resource pool to fuel your energy.  

His 3rd ability is a simple room clear ability which can be fore as cold or heat damage, and if both are stacked causes explosive procs for some nice crowd control. Because Vauban needed to be more irrelevant...(ignore the salty Vauban main behind the keyboard)

His 4 ability is Redline, which gives a massive speed and reload/attack speed bonus. For when you need to...




Though I don't see any indication that this buff extends to your team mates, which could help differentiate Gauss from Volt. Definitely not as good for Eidolons. 

Grendel has yet to have much information released, but the Chonky boy looks like he probably has some strong offensive and tank capabilities based on his presentation.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 30, 2019)

Honestly, while a lot of the new Warframes' powers have been fairly interesting (Not all, regrettably, but a fair enough amount), I feel like the visual aesthetics have been on the decline since approximately 2014-2015ish (Again, with some exceptions). Which is _odd_ because the thing about the original aesthetics that worked so well was that almost all the Warframes were based vaguely off animals (Excalibur and Nyx were beetles, Frost and Trinity crustaceans, Ember either a chicken or a phoenix, Volt a goat, Ash a scorpion, Banshee a bat, Loki's arguably a shark, etcetera) and that's a _pretty broad category... _that hasn't particularly been touched on since then.

It helped to provide a sort of alien-ness to the Warframes, as well as made the few exceptions stand out. Particularly when one looked at the exceptions' powers: Nekros was, essentially, Death. Vauban was _utterly devoid_ of direct powers, with everything instead relating to Void-harnessing gear / contraptions. Mag was literal void energies, trapped in a bottle. 

It's something minor to gripe about (extremely minor), but something that keeps itching at the back of my head. For an example of what I mean, Garuda would have been _infinitely_ more interesting (IMO) with no real changes to their powers or aesthetic... if they remained one of only, like, 16-20% of Warframes without subtle animal traits. Because at this point the Bathory analogies make _even more sense_: Why does she seem almost human in her design? Because she _fucking swims in blood _to maintain the look / physiology. Likewise Nidus would have been all the more creepy because he looks _distressingly_ close to human... until his infestation has begun to blossom / spread (at which point he grows increasingly _wrong_, and you're reminded that Technocyte does not do the whole "Mostly human" thing).


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2019)

Heads up that Warframe on the PC updated relatively recently (Mostly with cosmetics and quality-of-life changes / bug-fixes), but that also the Switch version will be having its "Rebuild a Relay" event begin starting next Wednesday and it will run IIRC for about 2-2.5 weeks. I bring this up as if you either have the Switch version or plan on playing it, that's about enough time to make sure your Archwing stuff is done and that you're prepared to run the event / can set aside a weekend or two to meet its requirements.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 3, 2019)

There's a summer event going on, Kela invites you to a water fight against her executioners, you can't use your weapons or abilities, you can only use super soakers.

The event has 4 stages and they reward you pearls that can be used in Cetus to buy beach ball floofs, a new pallet, emblems and a new captura scene.

Exploit time:
(Might be patched out by the time you're reading this)
If you play solo, pause the game and let the timer run out you'll still complete the mission and earn pearls, in the stage 4 you get 50 pearls


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> There's a summer event going on, Kela invites you to a water fight against her executioners, you can't use your weapons or abilities, you can only use super soakers.
> 
> The event has 4 stages and they reward you pearls that can be used in Cetus to buy beach ball floofs, a new pallet, emblems and a new captura scene.
> 
> ...


My Overwatch Snowball fight skills are carrying over...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2019)

Trying to get my reclaimed silver grove spectors goal, and the plants refuse to spawn.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Trying to get my reclaimed silver grove spectors goal, and the plants refuse to spawn.


Which ones are you looking for? The Earth ones are the worst, but if you make sure to pull your Synthesis Scanner out with every room you'll eventually catch 'em all.

The Lunar Pitchers are bugged, in that on some runs literally _none_ will spawn. Otherwise they tend to be fairly prolific: The best one you're going to want to look for is the Lua room that is often used for Sanctuary Onslaught (the one with water fountains and plants and such, multi-layer) since it's chock full of them. For the Frosleaf, look for both the large and small rooms that're divided by a ravine running through its center. For the moss, the best rooms that always spawn it are the circular Grineer dead end-pieces with broken lockers and chests and whatnot (there's always some Moss growing to the right as you enter, though it's by far the worst with TMK only 1-2 rooms in the entire tileset having more than one spawn). Ruk's Claw grows everywhere, so I don't think that one should be an issue.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Which ones are you looking for? The Earth ones are the worst, but if you make sure to pull your Synthesis Scanner out with every room you'll eventually catch 'em all.
> 
> The Lunar Pitchers are bugged, in that on some runs literally _none_ will spawn. Otherwise they tend to be fairly prolific: The best one you're going to want to look for is the Lua room that is often used for Sanctuary Onslaught (the one with water fountains and plants and such, multi-layer) since it's chock full of them. For the Frosleaf, look for both the large and small rooms that're divided by a ravine running through its center. For the moss, the best rooms that always spawn it are the circular Grineer dead end-pieces with broken lockers and chests and whatnot (there's always some Moss growing to the right as you enter, though it's by far the worst with TMK only 1-2 rooms in the entire tileset having more than one spawn). Ruk's Claw grows everywhere, so I don't think that one should be an issue.


It's mainly the lunar pitcher and moonlight dragonlily.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's mainly the lunar pitcher and moonlight dragonlily.


Moonlight's both easy and a pain in the rump: Easy in that, if you know where to look for them (after running a handful of missions scouring the maps, you'll probably have their locations memorized), they're fairly common. A pain in the rump in that they're only spawning half the time, and if you can't be on during those times "Oh well".

Lunar Pitcher, barring rooms like the one I mentioned? Best advice I can give is "Where are places on the map you would normally never go? They'll be hiding there." Because they literally are like that: They'll be hidden at the top of cliffs that otherwise hold nothing, behind corners that are dead ends, etcetera. You can find them occasionally in planters or gardens (like aforementioned water room), but otherwise good luck finding them along the path.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Moonlight's both easy and a pain in the rump: Easy in that, if you know where to look for them (after running a handful of missions scouring the maps, you'll probably have their locations memorized), they're fairly common. A pain in the rump in that they're only spawning half the time, and if you can't be on during those times "Oh well".
> 
> Lunar Pitcher, barring rooms like the one I mentioned? Best advice I can give is "Where are places on the map you would normally never go? They'll be hiding there." Because they literally are like that: They'll be hidden at the top of cliffs that otherwise hold nothing, behind corners that are dead ends, etcetera. You can find them occasionally in planters or gardens (like aforementioned water room), but otherwise good luck finding them along the path.


It's less finding them and more RNG is doing me a concern.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2019)

It turns out the bug works so that if the level starts with the cliff where the screen shakes to things collapsing, that Lua mission has no Luna Pitchers.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> Warframe? More like GrindFrame.
> I rather play that stinky game called Fallout New Vegas (Which wasn't even made by based Bethesda btw)


Hey guys, a new assassination alert just dropped on Earth. The reward is Skyrim the re-re-re-release.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2019)

Oh this feels so good.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm a slight bit further off (I should be at approximately 24-25 by this week's end), but I'm fairly confident I'll hit Rank 30 this time. The fact that Wolf of Saturn VI both didn't bank anything _and_ was a bit less forgiving towards taking hiatus' (I generally have played on PC about 1-3 days a week the last couple months: For Wolf I had about a month and a half break at one point) meant I tapped out a fair bit below where I would have liked.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 22, 2019)

Attaman said:


> I'm a slight bit further off (I should be at approximately 24-25 by this week's end), but I'm fairly confident I'll hit Rank 30 this time. The fact that Wolf of Saturn VI both didn't bank anything _and_ was a bit less forgiving towards taking hiatus' (I generally have played on PC about 1-3 days a week the last couple months: For Wolf I had about a month and a half break at one point) meant I tapped out a fair bit below where I would have liked.


I got my Umbra forma last night. 

...now what the fuck do I install this in...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I got my Umbra forma last night.
> 
> ...now what the fuck do I install this in...


I'd suggest a Warframe, personally: With only two Umbral mods for weapons at the moment, you're almost guaranteed to be able to have enough space without an Umbral Forma... so long as you use a Catalyst and / or some Forma. Warframes, however, really have trouble fitting all three (even without upgrading them heavily). Any that relies heavily on Armor and Health (Valkyr, Nidus, Inaros) or Power Strength (Banshee, Harrow) is a good suggestion (list far from complete).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 22, 2019)

Attaman said:


> I'd suggest a Warframe, personally: With only two Umbral mods for weapons at the moment, you're almost guaranteed to be able to have enough space without an Umbral Forma... so long as you use a Catalyst and / or some Forma. Warframes, however, really have trouble fitting all three (even without upgrading them heavily). Any that relies heavily on Armor and Health (Valkyr, Nidus, Inaros) or Power Strength (Banshee, Harrow) is a good suggestion (list far from complete).


I suffer from being spoiled for choice. Especially with how Vauban Prime is still my favorite boy, but is objectively bad.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 26, 2019)

Note that Warframe is expecting to get a moderately big PC update later this week, including Infested Dojo Decorations, a new Warframe (Gauss), expanded Disruption, and a couple other things. Being DE, this could be anywhere between "Thursday" and "Next Tuesday", but it should still be in the immediate future.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 30, 2019)

Gauss is out, and as a note there's a Weekend Alert that's currently live (until Sunday afternoon, IIRC).


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 2, 2019)

I completed Stolen Dreams Quest today and I am thankful I got Ivara infiltrate mod to complete the third spy mission. Besides that I dislike the current Night wave event do to the Zealots showing up and killing me during grinding sessions hopefully this feature is fixed in the future.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 2, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I completed Stolen Dreams Quest today and I am thankful I got Ivara infiltrate mod to complete the third spy mission. Besides that I dislike the current Night wave event do to the Zealots showing up and killing me during grinding sessions hopefully this feature is fixed in the future.


I've hit the point I mop the floor with nightwave mobs.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 3, 2019)

On one hand, the Convicts were _much_ more forgiving in the previous Nightwave than the current Zealots: While they hit arguably as hard, they were also much more fragile and did so predominantly with the much less dangerous Fire element.

On the other, haha _the Wolf was absolutely broken_ and the current Zealots - bad as they are - are at least ostensibly _kill-able_ with non-cheesed newbie solo-player builds (conversely, I remember one Relic hunt wherein I pumped at least a solid 60-70 Potato-Forma'd Vectis Prime shots _directly into his head_ and he didn't go down).

But yeah, DE probably should do something about the sheer ratio of Nightwave objectives that are literally impossible to complete without having reached at least Second Dream / War Within. The compare-contrast between my closed-beta PC account (which can often blow through any of the non-timelocked Nightwave weekly objectives in... well, 1-2 days) and my fresh-start console one (which is often lucky if it can complete half of a week's objectives, including some of the Dailies) is a bit brutal when it's replacing an Alert system that was... relatively allowing, of the "Higher-MR Player Taxi Service" technique (conversely a lot of the current Nightwave objectives literally _will not let you Taxi_ because they're quest- or syndicate-locked: Can't invite people to Ropalyst, Profit-Taker, 30-min Kuva Survival, Kuva Siphons / Floods, Halls of Ascension, etc).

It's still _possible _(at MR5 and 37 days of playing on the console, without a support network, and also dumping time into Dog Days, I'm _still_ at Nightwave Rank 15), but part of that is having foreknowledge from PC (Start with Volt to trivialize Plains of Eidolon fishing; Skip the Cetus mining gun and skip straight to the Fortuna one; Get a Tranq gun ASAP for Plains reputation; Use starting Plat on a Warframe and x4 weapon slots; Use Nightwave Creds for Energy Siphon / Corrosive Projection / Steel Charge then Nitain and Potatoes; Always take Tellurium from starting Daily Log Ins; Run for those T2 and T3 Nightmare Mods; Buy Sol Widget for Synthesis Scanner ASAP; Plow through Stolen Dreams ASAP so you can pawn Ayatans and pass the Endo bottleneck; get Carrier ASAP; Don't sell the Flawed Equilibrium because the non-Flawed one is rare as fuck; Replace Mk1 and Skana with Hek and Dual Zoren) and luck (Dog Days meant I could get Medi-Ray within my first 1-2 weeks, and a non-consumable Health Restore is _huge_; Literally my first infested mission had High Noon drop) and I can only _imagine_ what the casual experience would be like for a couple "Hey, let's all start playing WF together" persons with no real foreknowledge.

Also, forewarning @ZeroVoidTime : Do the weekly Ayatan runs whenever possible, and try to have at least three Ayatans always unfilled in your inventory. Sometimes "Fill three Ayatans" is a Nightwave objective, and it's _infinitely_ easier to have them already on-hand than trying to hunt them in missions. Also Ayatan runs are a quick access point to the Void, and Void missions drop mods from containers (with missions base level 20+ having a chance of dropping the _extremely_ important Multishot and Efficiency mods). Also as a forewarning, there will eventually come a point wherein Redirection and Vitality only help so much with your endurance: Eventually you're going to want a frame that can make itself invisible (such as aforementioned Ivara, Loki, or Ash), make itself either invulnerable or effectively so (Rhino, Nezha, and Valkyr all immediately spring to mind), or has some way to deflect incoming fire (Frost, Volt, and Zephyr all say hello here). This is because you will see shit like bleed procs doing 100+ damage a tick, Nightmare enemies doing almost as much damage per bullet on an automatic hit-scan weapon, or so-on.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 3, 2019)

Anyone else tried Gauss yet? He can be surprisingly narly and durable for a speed frame. And that sprint speed is no joke either.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 4, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Also, forewarning @ZeroVoidTime : Do the weekly Ayatan runs whenever possible, and try to have at least three Ayatans always unfilled in your inventory. Sometimes "Fill three Ayatans" is a Nightwave objective, and it's _infinitely_ easier to have them already on-hand than trying to hunt them in missions. Also Ayatan runs are a quick access point to the Void, and Void missions drop mods from containers (with missions base level 20+ having a chance of dropping the _extremely_ important Multishot and Efficiency mods). Also as a forewarning, there will eventually come a point wherein Redirection and Vitality only help so much with your endurance: Eventually you're going to want a frame that can make itself invisible (such as aforementioned Ivara, Loki, or Ash), make itself either invulnerable or effectively so (Rhino, Nezha, and Valkyr all immediately spring to mind), or has some way to deflect incoming fire (Frost, Volt, and Zephyr all say hello here). This is because you will see shit like bleed procs doing 100+ damage a tick, Nightmare enemies doing almost as much damage per bullet on an automatic hit-scan weapon, or so-on.


The main reason why I want to complete The New Strange quest line is to gain access to the Onslaught Sanctuary to grind ranks more easily. Besides that thank you for the advice on what frames to use and warnings on what mods will become less useful later on.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2019)

Note that this week's Nightwave objectives are relatively simple ones: The Silver Grove and Clem ones are probably the hardest (and the latter only if you play Solo and have no way to reliably protect / heal Clem), with much of the others being _trivial_ if you start looking into them now. Stuff like "Plains of Eidolon Missions", "10 nightmare Missions", etcetera. I bring it up as, alongside the whole "Each Invasion you do unlocks a Derelict that can be run for 1,500 Nightwave reputation", it's a good time for people to catch up if they were lagging behind as it teeters towards its end.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 27, 2019)

A couple Warframe notes: The current Nightwave is going to end in approximately two weeks and two days, so if you are looking to get anything from it you have another 2.3 Cycles to farm Reputation.

Second: Atlas Prime and Deth Cube Prime were announced for the next Prime Access. Most probably either Mirage Prime or Zephyr Prime will be the Vaulted Warframe.

Lastly: Episode 5 of Nightwave is out, and there's a weapon you can farm for it.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2021)

Been a couple of years, so as to drop most of the Warframe developments:
1) We have our third Open World area: Deimos. Unsurprisingly, it's infested themed (so as to have Grineer, Corpus, and Infested all represented), meaning _if_ there's a fourth it'll probably be either Orokin or Sentient themed.

Now, Deimos is an _utter pain_ to run casually (grind on top of grind on top of grind), but some of its aspects _have_ been refined (particularly acquiring wildlife tags) and you can still get to Rank 4 / 5 in the main Deimos Syndicate relatively easily.

2) Railjack has seen some expansion, including finally introducing the Command Intrinsic (along with NPCs to hire for it at Fortuna via Ticker) and making the grind less of a slog. Corpus missions vaguely defeat the point of Railjack (since they're predominantly "Run a regular mission, but with 5-10 minutes of Railjack beforehand"), but are still passable.

Overall Railjack has become infinitely more accessible to new players due to reduced costs, increased drops, better level scaling, easier solo play, etcetera.

3) A _ton_ of new Warframes. 

4) Dog Days of Summer is back yet again. If you want a cheap Medi-Ray, look no further.

5) A bit more time-locked, DE is selling a Pride color palette for Pride Month. Usual Holiday / Event palette fare of "Sold for limited time, costs only 1 credit, remains in inventory after sale ends".


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2021)

I feel like I should have spoken in this thread a long time ago, as despite being on hiatus from this game for a long time, I'd been playing it long enough to have an Excalibur Prime (got it like the second-to-last day it was available - I actually started using it again despite it being basically a glorified museum piece compared to a lot of current Frames.  I tend to main Nova Prime, although I've taken a liking to Harrow).  I've actually been playing a LOT of catch-up with the game.  Especially with the Nightwave stuff (for those unfamiliar, that's daily/weekly alert stuff).

It's eerie how they seem to have JUST the ideal Nightwave when I need it as of late.  Ran out of credits updating some of my weaker mods?  Nightwave reliant on the Index (for which I must confess I got a credit booster and milked it to get about 25 million - should hold me over for a little bit).  Whining about Apothics and several key aura mods I still never got?  Nightwave involving the Silver Grove (and I thought to get the Botanist mod yesterday too).

I REALLY need to get caught up on Plains of Eidolon and Orb Vallis.  I still don't have all the amp/Zaw/Kitgun parts mastered (and I have a LOT of things mastered - I was rank 23 when I stopped and just catching up on my existing gear leveling backlog, aside from Archwings and their weapons, got me just into rank 25).

....oh yes, I also got my first Kuva weapon recently.  Those weapons.... come from one of the more tedious parts of the game - having to grind high-level Grineer missions in some bad nodes and then use a special kind of relic to get the necessary keywords to finish off a special boss.  I went with a Toxin-based Brakk and my second weapons going to be a Heat-based Bramma.

....I hear they're going to put in a Corpus variant of that soon?


Oh, and Dog Days of Summer is one of the more hilarious tactical alerts.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I feel like I should have spoken in this thread a long time ago, as despite being on hiatus from this game for a long time, I'd been playing it long enough to have an Excalibur Prime (got it like the second-to-last day it was available).


Kudos for being a Founder. I've played long enough that I probably _should_ have made that investment, but c'est la vie.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It's eerie how they seem to have JUST the ideal Nightwave when I need it as of late.  Ran out of credits updating some of my weaker mods?  Nightwave reliant on the Index (for which I must confess I got a credit booster and milked it to get about 25 million - should hold me over for a little bit).  Whining about Apothics and several key aura mods I still never got?  Nightwave involving the Silver Grove (and I thought to get the Botanist mod yesterday too).


Nightwave tends to be quite nice with tapping off on various resources and whatnot. A little _less_ forgiving than the old Alert system for new players (since there's less taxi-ing available from higher level players), but once somebody's achieved around 7-8 MR it quickly switches to being at _least_ as good (at least, it has with the tweaks made since Nightwave 1.0).


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I REALLY need to get caught up on Plains of Eidolon and Orb Vallis.  I still don't have all the amp/Zaw/Kitgun parts mastered (and I have a LOT of things mastered - I was rank 23 when I stopped and just catching up on my existing gear leveling backlog, aside from Archwings and their weapons, got me just into rank 25).


If it's any consolation: I started in February 2013 and I only just hit MR18 something like Friday or Saturday.

There's a _lot_ of grind in Warframe, so don't kick yourself if you tackle it at your own pace. Especially with stuff like Deimos, which is still relatively under-developed and thus easy to burn out on if you try to brute-force everything at once.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....oh yes, I also got my first Kuva weapon recently.  Those weapons.... come from one of the more tedious parts of the game - having to grind high-level Grineer missions in some bad nodes and then use a special kind of relic to get the necessary keywords to finish off a special boss.  I went with a Toxin-based Brakk and my second weapons going to be a Heat-based Bramma.
> 
> ....I hear they're going to put in a Corpus variant of that soon?


Very soon, yes. My understanding is it's _intended_ to be out in the next mainline.

... Which, being DE, means it won't be fully implemented until three mainlines from now. But still: Something to look forward to.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oh, and Dog Days of Summer is one of the more hilarious tactical alerts.


They know their audience well. All they need now is swim trunk / bikini cosmetics and DE will be rolling in more money than they can shake a stick at.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Jun 9, 2021)

Attaman said:


> They know their audience well. All they need now is swim trunk / bikini cosmetics and DE will be rolling in more money than they can shake a stick at.


Hopefully with the Warframe armor without it I can only shudder at the thought of it.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 10, 2021)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Hopefully with the Warframe armor without it I can only shudder at the thought of it.


You are now imagining something like Darth Vader'd Anakin (only with the occasional shimmering gunmetal grey vein) doing the "It's like I'm wearing nothing at all".


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2021)

Game-level update:

For those of you looking to level up a bunch of weapons or get a huge pile of Focus for your Operator, this coming weekend appears to be double affinity.


Update as far as how I'm doing:

I finally muscled up the nerve to hunt Eidolons as much as I can. In just a couple nights I've built up enough Quills Standing so that I can finally, FINALLY gild my Amps and actually get Mastery from them. (I will have to do Orb Vallis for some of the Amps but that can come later.)

Sadly, Eidolons are one of those things where you NEED a specific weapon type to deal with them.  You want high-crit snipers for this sort of thing.  Many players grab a Rubico Prime for this (its zoom function is bonus critical damage) - I personally use a Vulkar Wraith (zoom function is headshot damage) because I have a Riven for it (+mag capacity, +multishot, +crit damage, -Grineer damage).  That, a build focused on crits and raw damage, and Oberon Prime (with Smite Infusion, naturally) combined give me enough power that... well the damage doesn't reach five figures per bullet on the Eidolon, but it gets close enough that I could take on the joints of an Eidolon myself if I had to.  (And I had to, once, because in one group the other players ALL brought the Ignis.)

I MAY try to buff up my Vaykor Hek (my basic Hek Riven also fits in it, so I could reroll it to something insane) or my Paris Prime (yep, Riven for this one too, so I'm happy using a bush-league Prime) and see if I can get their damages anywhere close to what I can pull with the Vulkar, just to be cheeky.  (I tried a Braton Prime with a Riven and can't realistically scratch the thing, and my non-crit Hek does scratch damage with its Riven.)

A good number of my weapon choices these days amount to "I have a Riven for it".  I've been watching for damage types but I'm not interested in chasing flavor-of-the-week gear.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 18, 2021)

There's a couple Warframe / Weapon suggestions for running Eidolons, yeah.

Warframes: Oberon, Volt, Chroma, Harrow, and Rhino all seem to be pretty popular (as well as me being sure I'm missing 2-3 more). Oberon's Smite Infusion (+Radiation), Volt's Electric Shield (+Damage to both Void Beams _and_ general shots on the joints), Chroma for Vex Armor (though this is less of a build than it was pre-Self Damage removal), Harrow's Covenant (To multiply damage even further), and Rhino's a mix of Iron Skin (to not die all the bloody time) and Roar (simple, but a flat damage boost is a flat damage boost).

The last two are why I know I'm missing at least 2-3 more, as generally anything that directly buffs damage and / or crits on allies (versus applying a de-buff to an enemy) is ideal. And while Rhino isn't as big a boost as other candidates, they (and other, similarly tanky Warframes) can be nice to pick people up when they inevitably get dropped when something goes wrong.

Weapons: You've actually pretty much hit it on the nose. You want high damage as fast as possible, and not in the BRRRRRT form of something like a Soma Prime or whatnot but singular heavy hits (some Shotguns qualify, but it's very hit or miss due as even a Tigris Prime tends not to be ideal for Eidolon hunts). I generally use a Vectis Prime, but essentially "Would you use it to hunt Gunships on the top (50-60 level range) bounty level? No? It's not ideal for Eidolon hunts." 

Oh yeah, since it wasn't mentioned earlier: For Auras you almost invariably want either Corrosive Projection or Dead Eye. The first stripping down armor (making you do more effective damage against the Eidolons and Vombalysts) and Dead Eye offering more direct damage with the typical weapons of choice. You can get by with a couple alternatives (Energy Siphon's free energy is rarely useless, for example, Growing Power goes well with a couple Warframe builds that use Ability Strength, 1-2 Power Donations can help if you are just running in support / not playing an active role), but if you don't use the same Warframe every time and are running with a public group the first two rarely wind up useless.

... Also, in case anyone needs to hear this: Drop the starting Amp as soon as possible. It's objectively bad and, even without knowing any of the builds, practically _anything_ you come up with will do more damage. It is the Mk1 Lato of Amps, if the Mk1 Lato was the Mk1 Mk1 Lato.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 18, 2021)

The last time I saw Harrow's Covenant on an Eidolon hunt its use was to basically stuff the Magnetic waves every time a joint breaks.  You CAN technically just Void Mode out of the damage of those but Void Mode doesn't stop Magnetic procs.

Amps.... I can tragically say that due to gilding I accidentally brought the Mote Amp to an Eidolon hunt once and it was basically useless against the Vomvalysts (making it look like it was my first time even as I noticed there were others for whom it WAS their first time). You can get EVERYTHING else right on Warframes and weapon builds (that aforementioned Vulkar Wraith, buffed with Oberon, can drop a Synovia in a couple shots and I THINK it can take down the final phase in one magazine), but you will be useless if you accidentally bring the base Amp. Even a 1-1-1 (uh, for those not following this, that's all the tier 1s from Quills: Raplak, Pencha, Clapkra. Tiers 1-4 come from Quills and tiers 5-7 come from Fortuna) at least gives you a chance at contributing to an Eidolon fight - though I think the common build is (any)-2-7 or somesuch.

(More on this later, especially when I get back from work and see what Baro is offering this time.  I plan to build entire-tier Amps to get a feel for all the Amp abilities but once I've got my mastery from them, I'm going to build two more for actual usage - one for missions, one for Eidolons - and that'll be that.  Besides, for at least part of this weekend I'm going to be in Archwing leveling those guns so I don't have to deal with most of them anymore and can just worry about the ones that fit well with a Gravimag or Necramech - which I have seen people use against Eidolons and it's a bit overkill.)


UPDATE:  So apparently I got so caught up in playing that I forgot to discuss Baro.  I see Primed Tactical Pump and this weapon called a Zylok (I made damn sure to pick up the gun, but didn't get Primed Tactical Pump yet), among a few other things, but I'm more holding out for another month to really focus on Baro.

See, there's this thing called TennoCon, and its digital ticket allows you a week's access to a special relay with ALL of Baro's past offerings. I know for a fact I have two years' worth of offerings to catch up on. (I'm disregarding most of the cosmetic items - I'm more interested in Prime mods, special weapon variants, and the like.) I need to run a LOT of void relics to get enough Ducat items for that - I predict the number of ducats I'll need will be in the early five figures.  A lot of that, admittedly from trying to research this, comes from an insane sniper mod that is GODLY on the Vectis series in particular....

UPDATE 2: So I ran the numbers.  To get everything I'd seriously consider wanting from Baro's past offerings on the TennoCon digital ticket (this also includes multiples of the Aklex Prime and Akvasto Prime relics), I need a grand total of 26,495 Ducats.  We've got, what, 28 days before that thing goes live?

With 15 Ducats per relic in most cases, you're looking at a worst case scenario of 1,767 relics used, or *63 relics a day *(realistically more like 74 because I have one day a week where I can't really play much at all).  That's easily 4-5 hours a day of _nothing but relics_. I'd definitely go insane before that happens.

If we get a bit more realistic and about a fifth of my runs result in 45-ducat items (while I have gotten a 100-Ducat item off an Intact relic once, most of my runs are off of Intacts and that was definitely a one-off freak incident), and I get one in 25 that are 100-Ducat pieces.... let's see.... 15 times 76%, 45 times 20%, and 100 times 4%.... if I even have the right equation it averages out to about 24 Ducats a run, which would make it 1,104 relics used, or about 46 relics a day with my issues.  Probably still not realistic to catch up 100% off just one year's TennoCon ticket.

And none of this acknowledges the fact that I still haven't built my Paracesis yet, as that requires a thousand Ducats on its own.

I'll sort this out by the things I'd actually use (and I'm actually not taking what cosmetics I wanted out of the equation because they're not the problem here - the mods and weapons are), but otherwise, time to start prioritizing.  The faction and ammo-mutation mods are likely the first to get the boot, given my playstyle.

Will run more numbers later to get a final total of how much I need to stress a day over this sort of thing.  There are probably a LOT of mods getting backburnered to next year's ticket (or simply to keeping an eye on Baro's rotation).


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2021)

Since you mentioned Baro and TennoCon, don't forget to get Credits too. Some of the items go for a pretty penny of up to 1,000,000 credits per (admittedly that's mostly just Prime Pedestal, but others can go for 300-500,000 so not much cheaper). While a bunch of Credit Booster Index will probably take care of most of that, it's still not fun to save until the last minute.

Also, if you have a bunch of friends who play, it might be worthwhile to ask them if they have any ducat fodder. While not quite as bad as it once was, I remember the days of people swimming in low triple digit quantities of Paris Prime Strings. While most people have burned through their ducat fodder stock already (or have taken to selling it for Plat on the cheap), you probably know at least 1-2 people willing to either donate from their pre-existing stock or who would be willing to run Relics and toss their share of loot your way.

It isn't much, but a hundred Ducats here or there helps with both your sanity and the mathematics of the logistics.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2021)

Another update on that:

I've actually still got the 25 million credits from the last time I spent a weekend with a booster on the Index.  Turns out even getting everything I want (the Primed Chamber mod I see on his list is a million as well - I'm actually pretty much 0% interested in Orbiter decorations aside from the one floof he sells) is only going to run me 14 million credits.  The rest will have to do with spending them ranking up mods (it's like 2 million credits per primed mod, and don't even get me started on the endo).

Spending a few hours on that got me a chance to build Zakti Prime, Panthera Prime, and my Paracesis, so there's that.  There's five other Primes where I'm missing one item for sure (Dethcube, Atlas, Corinth, Pangolin, and Venka - technically seven but Sybaris and Euphona are vaulted Primes), and only the missing parts of Pangolin and Venka don't rely on rares - and I bring this up because it is making it REALLY hard to sell items for Ducats when I have a huge batch of near-finished Primes lying around.

Which is driving me crazy because the Dethcube's relic only seems to yield commons in my hands, even if I spend Void Traces.

As for asking people if they have ducat fodder, I got drawn into a clan at one point, had a few interactions with them.  I might ask them.

I... actually have a spare Nova Prime set lying around.  Yeah, whole SET.  However, instead of trying to trade it for Platinum, I'm likely to try to negotiate the missing pieces of Sybaris and Euphona and if the buyer think I'm selling it way short (going off of Warframe Market, I lose over 40 potential Platinum on the deal - but this is effectively selling a frame to buy two weapons for Mastery, so sometimes the Plat value doesn't cover it all), I'll tell them to throw in some junk Ducat items (or help me bulldoze the other missing piece items).


....I also just found out how intricate the grind is on Plains of Eidolon.  In order to build the amps, I MUST get max rank with Ostron because the pieces of the tier 4 amps require parts from the Glappid fish, which you can't lure without bait that isn't sold until max Ostron rank.  And I have to get max rank with Quills despite the tier 4 amp only requiring rank 4 because I found out just how many Cetus Wisps I need.  With my inability to find them at night, I'm better off using Quills standing to get them, and I can't do that until max Quills rank.

A Volt player recommended a 1-2-3 or 1-7-7 amp for Eidolons, incidentally.  I did NOT expect the very first prism to be the valued one for late game, but that must be how powerful Volt's shield is.  (And I saw these people in action - I barely get to BLINK before the Eidolon's shields go down each time, whereas when I'm doing it without Volt it usually takes a couple minutes.)

EDIT: I've actually seen videos of how the amps work against Eidolons.  It STILL looks like they're using only the secondary fire against the Eidolon, even with Volt shield.  Thought I'd clear that detail up.


UPDATE 2:

Got suckered into a Gantulyst fight.  Despite it being easier than I thought, there is NO WAY I am running that with a 1-1-1 ever again - I NEED an upgraded amp and a group where someone doesn't need to be hard carried (yeah, someone else wasn't ready for it either) to face that guy.

As for prepping for TennoCon?  I've done trimming and cutting, and gotten the ducat requirement down to 14,190 (after this point, if I can't make the requirement by TennoCon I will be cutting what few mods are left in my list first).  Taking into account ducats I already have, I estimate I need to get 600 ducats a day to pull that off but that's actually not that bad if you've got an overload of relics.

Also managed to get Atlas Prime, Inaros Prime, Pangolin Prime and Venka Prime done.  And a random ran a vaulted relic and a Saryn Prime piece (Saryn Prime's basically top meta for Focus farming) came up from it so a whole squad, myself included, got that - at time of post that goes for over 100 platinum.  Between that and the Nova set I should EASILY have enough to get the Sybaris and Euphona pieces I'm missing.  The five active Primes I'm working on are Dethcube, Baza, Corinth, Tekko, and Octavia.

....and as much as this may cause some cringe, I may be running a bunch of old relics while I'm doing this, hoping for the best.  I have a good stock of one-off vaulted relics from the past and it is beyond time I do something with them - and no, I have no plans to wait forever for keyshares (though I may ask my clan each time I use them), I don't have the right type of patience for that.


UPDATE 3:

Scratch Dethcube from the list - got that one.

Also, when it comes to Focus farming (I'm trying to unbind the two Unairu passives before switching trees to something like Zenurik or Madurai - and eventually hope to unbind every passive I can), I REALLY am better off hunting Eidolons for a while.  Elite Sanctuary Onslaught is the next-best way to get Focus but without an affinity booster I more-or-less am going to need to get in a group with a Saryn - or learn to fit my own for the job, which pretty much means burning off multiple Focus lenses - in order to get anywhere near what I can from hunting Eidolons for the same time period.


UPDATE 4:

Tonight I think I'm going to have to go through all of my Prime pieces and see what I need to keep for future stuff.  I have a LOT of weird leftovers.

Also: finally unbound Basilisk Scales, the armor passive from the Unairu tree.  I have one more thing to unbind there and one more rank to get on Unairu Wisp and then I can work viably on other trees.  Naramon's the only tree off the table for now as operator speed is the least-needed passive.

....after seeing calculations I am REALLY tempted to use the Magus Husk arcane.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 23, 2021)

Decided to do a separate post for this, as I'm unpacking quite an analysis of my inventory.

So I sat down and re-evaluated my inventory to find out what Prime items I missed.

And let's just say... hoo boy did I miss a LOT of Prime weapons.  To wit:

For Frames I apparently missed Equinox, Hydroid, Limbo, and Mesa.  I also missed Valkyr, but that apparently got added to Railjack.

Weapons?  I missed... Akbolto, Akjagara, Akstiletto, Ballistica, Destreza, Euphona, Fragor, Kogake, Nami Skyla, Pyrana, Redeemer, Silva & Aegis, Spira, Stradavar, Sybaris, and Tipedo.  (Also missing Cernos but that's part of Railjack too.  I have the rest of the Prime Railjack stuff.)

I also missed out on Helios Prime.

16 weapons, 4 frames, and a sentinel that I will need to try my remaining relics on and trade if I can't pull it off.  Plus a pair of things I need the newest game mode to get.

That should also give you an idea just how many Prime items I picked up over the years.  Because these are only the ones that aren't on the current rotation.  Meaning if it's not on the rotation and not listed here, I have it or have mastered it at some point.  I think I have two-thirds of the total Primes the game has to offer.

Knowing all this makes the Ducat situation easier, though, as I can clutch anything of these weapons that I get.  I think I'm gonna make my quota in time for TennoCon with this in mind.  My chances of making the original 26,795 Ducat target are still extremely slim though.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 24, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Decided to do a separate post for this, as I'm unpacking quite an analysis of my inventory.
> 
> So I sat down and re-evaluated my inventory to find out what Prime items I missed.
> 
> ...


If you're on PC I can probably at least toss some parts for most of those your way. Either duplicates I held onto because "But what if I _need_ it / want to sell for Plat later?" or things I _should_ have built and grinded out earlier but didn't have the patience for.

Also, keep in mind that some weapons / Warframes might be better to sell for Platinum (instead of for Ducats) since they'll buy more Ducat Fodder than they will give Ducats themselves.

Lastly, a heads up to everyone in general: Reminder that Dog Days ends in about 12-ish hours (actually closer to 15 or 16 I think, unless I'm misremembering end time / date). So if you want any of the stuff on sale, now's the time to grind for it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2021)

Attaman said:


> If you're on PC I can probably at least toss some parts for most of those your way. Either duplicates I held onto because "But what if I _need_ it / want to sell for Plat later?" or things I _should_ have built and grinded out earlier but didn't have the patience for.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that some weapons / Warframes might be better to sell for Platinum (instead of for Ducats) since they'll buy more Ducat Fodder than they will give Ducats themselves.
> 
> Lastly, a heads up to everyone in general: Reminder that Dog Days ends in about 12-ish hours (actually closer to 15 or 16 I think, unless I'm misremembering end time / date). So if you want any of the stuff on sale, now's the time to grind for it.


I appreciate the offer, but I plan to try my luck with some of my own leftover relics first.  I know there's three weapons where I will have to trade to get the last missing piece, we'll see if there's others.  Besides, this weekend's kind of a rough one for me - my next big trade break is going to be when Baro comes back next week (it'd almost be a crime for him not to have fireworks in the next rotation, given his timing).

I'm going to have to think some and check Warframe Market for the Platinum stuff.  It's been a long time since I thought about Ducat fodder.


UPDATE 1:  Yeah, I will have to check the Warframe Market site.  Maroo's only helps for selling and trade chat is completely unusable for someone like me.

I've been busy with relics, and in addition to finishing Baza and Corinth... I actually was able to get lucky with my vault relics and put together Silva & Aegis Prime.

But I fell short on Ballistica Prime.

Realistically, I might be able to pull off Valkyr, Helios, or MAYBE Nami Skyla.  The rest of the vaulted stuff, I'm missing too much.

....oh, and I FINALLY sold that Nova Prime set to a clanmate (yeah, at some point in this I got dragged into a large clan).  I'm glad that thing isn't on my hands anymore.

I'll try to have a list by Tuesday or so of the exact pieces I can't get on my own.

....as for selling stuff on the Warframe Market site, I'll be blunt - I'm only considering that for an item I get if the item itself sells for 40 platinum or more (like the Galatine Prime blueprint I scored while trying to get Ballistica parts).  I want it to be REALLY worth my time.  And... it's looking like even most of the rares from current and just-vaulted relics don't go for that much.

UPDATE 1.5: ....oh yeah, and reached Mastery rank 26 with all this weapon and 'frame grinding.

UPDATE 1.75: And secured Helios Prime.  Though that's the last one I can get from relics I already have.

Also did a whole night of fishing in Plains of Eidolon... I don't remember ever fishing for Glappids in the past but I have all the beetle shells I need for tier 4 amp stuff.  Tiers 2 and 3... I will need to do more another time as they're the basis of my baseline amps.  And this is also why I maxed Quills first as I can just get Cetus Wisps whenever I want instead of having to run across the map all the time.

I also figured out the fast track to getting Ostrons maxed - all that excess fishing.  Cut up the small fish, donate the larger ones.  I will do another round or two of it, but then only do it when I need to buy something from the Ostrons.  Seriously, their rank 5 stuff is basically unnecessary.

It's getting to the point where the conservation tags and the floofs are the last serious thing I need to do in Cetus.  Well, aside from the Hydrolyst, which is one of this week's Nightwave objectives.  I want at least a 1-2-3 amp before I try that.

I actually have a little I want to do in Cambion Drift before I go to Orb Vallis.  (Mainly: I have a Vermisplicer Riven and I want that weapon part first.  I THINK that can be done without ranking up with Entrati.)  However, Orb Vallis actually excites me way more than the Plains does.  Huge number of gun options!  And THEIR rank 5 thing is easily one of the most exciting, even if I rarely see players use it outside of where you have to.


UPDATE 2: No list of missing Prime parts yet, that'll have to be tomorrow.  I wound up using my time spearing a LOT of Murkrays and Norgs, as well as hunting for the Pyrol I need to make Pyrotic Alloy for cheap Zaw links so I can make the rest of the mastery-rank Zaws (I have four main-use Zaws as it is, two involving the Plague parts - if I make any more past Mastery, it will be because a Riven came up).

HOWEVER.  I've done enough fishing, mining, and hunting at this point that I can hit max rank with Ostrons when it resets tomorrow.  This leaves Eidolon hunting (which is pretty much perpetual) and conservation (which is mainly for the 12 floofs that Teasonai offers) as the only two things left for me in the Plains.  I KINDA can't do the conservation bit until I do more in Orb Vallis, so.... hit up Cambion Drift for the Vermisplicer piece and then it's on to the Corpus open world!

However... after I catalog things tomorrow, I MAY have to take a day or two's break from the game.  Life issues, mainly.  When those are resolved I will be doing Void relics and more equipment ranking basically up until TennoCon (I have my ticket, so I can visit Baro during that time), and I will probably run out of Axi relics because both the Tekko Blades and Aksomati Link are there and I'm afraid that when the next Prime comes out, one of those two is getting vaulted (if Atlas, then Tekko; if Ivara, then Aksomati - I had this panic-relic thing happen with Wukong Prime as well and BARELY accomplished it, Zhuge Prime, and Ninkondi Prime before vaulting happened).

I won't be buying into the next Prime Access (I confess I bought the Zephyr/Chroma pack to get caught up on those two and their weapons) UNLESS it's Harrow's.  Given we're on Gara now, I'm picturing either Nidus or Revenant as the next Prime.

Oh, and I unbound the other Unairu passive.  This means I can start working on others.  Vazarin's health passive and Madurai's Amp energy passive are the most important to unbind next.

And I got suckered into the Grendel survival.  Rhino was a good frame for it, but the weapons I had (Vectis Prime and Azima) were decidedly NOT viable.  We won though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2021)

......I.... guess my log of what Prime parts I'm missing waits a bit.  I definitely intend to log it by the time Baro's here again.

But anyway, the delay is because a LOT of info just dropped, that is apparently going to happen on Tuesday of next week.

Basing all of this off the following news item: Sisters of Parvos update

First off: Sisters of Parvos, the Corpus variant of the Kuva Lich that I was talking about.  Apparently, the way it works is: first, deal with any existing Kuva Lich (meaning I really need to get my Bramma this weekend).  Second, make sure to have the Tempestarii quest completed.  Third, you're supposed to do Granum Void stuff (I THINK this means basically the same stuff you do to farm Protea?) until a candidate shows up.  Take out said candidate with a Mercy Kill (same method as the Lich candidates) and now you have one of the Sisters after you.

Their class of weapon is Tenet weapons, and eight have been revealed - three all-new pieces (Envoy, Diplos, Spirex), and five returning veterans (Tetra, Flux Rifle, Arca Plasmor, Cycron, Detron).  I will likely be pursuing Detron first (to match my Kuva Brakk), and Flux Rifle second.

Speaking of weapons, Kuva Liches will apparently be able to wield a Hek, Zarr, or Grattler now.  Grattler is one Archgun I sold off, but I'll sure keep a Kuva variant (although Ayanga's still a preferred target).

Kuva Lich finales also will get moved to Railjack (same areas the Sisters' finales are going to be apparently), and they're upgrading the Murmur system to make it faster.  It NEEDED that speed-up.

New frame: Yareli.  Apparently themed around mermaids or at least sea life from the looks of it, and has a built-in K-Drive (that's the Corpus hoverboard).

The six core Syndicates will have new armor options attainable with Standing.

Apparently Glast will have new offerings and it relates to Railjack Void missions.

Melee is not going to be as godly in the endgame.  Partly due to nerfing, partly due to something called Galvanized mods that will be available through the Arbitration system.

Steel Path gets new rewards... including something called a Veiled Riven Cipher.....?

Legendary Rank, above and beyond MR 30, is apparently going to be a thing now?

The last vestiges of the DNA stabilizer and Loyalty system that was used for Kubrow/Kavat/Charger companions are apparently going to disappear entirely.  I get why they had it at first (to make people actually pay attention basically), but it's increasingly unnecessary anyway.

....and some additions to Helminth, but I specifically don't mess with that system.  My Warframes remain unaltered.  That is one line I have no intentions to cross, ever.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2021)

As a note, the Void requirement is specifically the highest level key IIRC. Meaning you will want to farm places like Pluto Capture for a token or five in preparation.

Also I _think_ Yareli is partially modeled off vTubers and / or Idols as well, but Mermaid / Siren is definitely the primary aesthetic.

My understanding is that the main Helminth changes are:
1) A few new abilities you can bestow;
2) A _new_ Helminth Upgrade (that needs to be bought and purchased like the current one) that basically takes one Warframe at random each week, picks a pair of things to boost, and tells you to have fun. Think the random Arbitration boost, only it lasts for the whole of the week. 

On one hand the second _might_ breathe some life into a couple Warframes... but on the other the main drawback is simply that several Warframes Do Not Function against end-game content because said content either has attributes that Warframe powers taper off against... or because they're outright immune and thus the best Warframe powers to use against them are self-buffs. This is part of the reason why a lot of debuff (or buff-allies-by-placing-thing-on-enemy) Warframes simply cease to function or apply in certain missions. Banshee can't Sonar Necramechs in Isolation Vaults, Eidolons on the Plains, Orbs in the Vallis, several bosses who show up in Sorties, etcetera. Mag likewise can't Bullet Attractor, and so-on. The powers are fine even without buffs, but that they _can't be used_ means a frame like Zephyr gets infinitely more usage if only because their #3 power (Turbulence) never ceases to be useful (even having some functionality against Infested).


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2021)

Attaman said:


> 2) A _new_ Helminth Upgrade (that needs to be bought and purchased like the current one) that basically takes one Warframe at random each week, picks a pair of things to boost, and tells you to have fun. Think the random Arbitration boost, only it lasts for the whole of the week.


See, NOW we're getting into things where Helminth might actually interest me.  Still a low priority but something to pounce on if it comes up.



Attaman said:


> As a note, the Void requirement is specifically the highest level key IIRC. Meaning you will want to farm places like Pluto Capture for a token or five in preparation.


You mean the Zenith ones that come up whenever a Sortie goes into those areas?  I've got quite a few.  The only one of those I don't have is the BASIC version ironically enough.




Anyways, finally getting around to a catalog of all the vaulted Prime parts I'm missing.  This, after Destreza Prime's BP caught me COMPLETELY off guard - so I can strike that one from the list.  I don't include two Tekko blades or one Aksomati link because those are from current relics at time of post.

Cernos and Valkyr are in italics because they're not TECHNICALLY vaulted thanks to Railjack, but might as well be for current purposes.



> AKBOLTO: Blueprint, Barrel, Receiver, Receiver, Link
> AKJAGARA: Barrel, Barrel, Receiver, Link
> AKSTILETTO: BP, Receiver, Receiver
> BALLISTICA: String, Receiver
> ...



I WAS going to do per-Relic lists, but then it dawned on me that most of these parts have been in more than one relic class at some point in their lifespan.  A per-relic list is basically undoable and unupdatable in any comprehensible form.

(Speaking of comprehension, I adjusted the list from "something that's perfectly clear what I'm missing" to "something where I can easily cross it out if I get it". That's why it might look kinda weirdly stilted.)


----------



## Attaman (Jul 1, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> See, NOW we're getting into things where Helminth might actually interest me.  Still a low priority but something to pounce on if it comes up.


Looking at the official announcement you linked earlier, it seems they've expanded it from the one they initially put out: Now it's two effects (the examples seem to suggest "One for the Warframe, one for their kit"), and _three_ Warframes instead of one. Which makes sense, since with this it's almost impossible for the combination to not offer something to _somebody_ (compared to, for example, a +Strength Nekros which would basically be "Great! This sucks!"), as well as cycles through the Warframes a bit faster (46 Warframes with a 47th coming out: If it was just 1/wk, even if they ensured there were no repeats it'd take the better part of a year for every Warframe to have its one week to shine).


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You mean the Zenith ones that come up whenever a Sortie goes into those areas?  I've got quite a few.  The only one of those I don't have is the BASIC version ironically enough.


As far as I'm aware they want the Zenith, and yeah: Basic can be a pain to find. Particularly since most older players don't really run Corpus missions at that level range anymore.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2021)

Bit of a quality-of-life question for the musically-inclined while I'm waiting for night cycles to hunt Eidolons (I still need a LOT of cores for Cetus Wisps and the Hydrolyst has to be fought eventually - first time I tried, someone in a Necramech screwed it up), or waiting to see if the Razorback Armada's gonna show up this weekend (they're REALLY close).

I just got Octavia Prime (and this is one of the few foundry items I rushed) and have been trying to come up with songs for that Mandachord.  For years, my base Octavia was using a piece of a Jazz Jackrabbit song (specifically, a segment of the Tubelectric theme) as a Mandachord track, as it was a REALLY easy tune to decipher.  For Octavia Prime, I decided it was time to retire that song.

My first attempt at a new Mandachord track was Megalomania (as in the Live a Live boss track).  I... figured out the tune, but the note range doesn't seem right and that specific tune is tragically reliant on the Metronome (the LAST track relied on the Resonator too much) when I'd really rather have a track that puts all three abilities to work.  Plus, despite the tune reasonably fitting in the 4/4 time the Mandachord uses, that tune doesn't seem quite right when you only sample 4 measures (as that's all the Mandachord has room for) - Megalomania really needs 16 measures for a passable loop (I think the actual song uses about 40 measures' worth - two loops of 16 and a bridging part that's 8 measures).

Any particular ideas?  There's one late 90s cartoon whose theme I want to sample, but beyond that I've got no new material at present.

....I'm aware there's a guy that has based an entire YouTube channel off of Mandachord compositions.  I'm trying to not just swipe from him.


UPDATE 1: Finally got the Hydrolyst down.  I wound up calling in a couple clanmates - and a random joined us - and I was the Volt for it.  (One clanmate was a Wisp - a choice you don't see often on these, but a good fourth - and both the rando and last clanmate were Trinitys.  Those lures weren't dying anytime soon.)  My Amp... wasn't stellar, but it got the job done.  So I now have Riven transmuters, quite a few extra shards for Focus, and a lot more confidence that I can coordinate with a squad on these bosses.

Apparently sometimes people do SIX SETS of the three Eidolons in a single night phase.  That is crazy.  I'd definitely need a Rubico riven and a better amp before I tried that.

Orb Vallis... turns out I had made one rank of progress way back when.  Can easily make a second one at rollover... but I think the kitgun parts I want (Splat for one gun, Ramflare for the other) are locked behind Rank 4 with them.  This is gonna take a while and will involve much drone disassembly and donation.

I'm most likely to go back to focusing on relic grinding with the occasional bounty thrown in (both Plains AND Vallis, because Plains can give more Cetus Wisps at higher bounty tiers).  I have two weeks before TennoCon lands and the ducat grinding is going to pay off then.


UPDATE 2: Kuva Bramma acquired.  I will be going without a lich until Sisters of Parvos drops, despite the claim from someone in the mission that I had time - which they explained as them having done "5 liches in 1.5 days".

There may be a time when I do that (like when I'm trying to build a Kuva stockpile), but not now.  I'd rather go a few days without my stuff getting stolen.  And I'm low on Requiem Relics (yes, I know keywords can be used 3 times each, I'd rather build up extra keywords so I don't have to do Requiem Fissures last-minute).

After Sisters of Parvos drops, planned order is: Tenet Detron, Kuva Ayanga, Tenet Flux Rifle, Kuva Grattler, Kuva Nukor.  Assuming the same elemental bonus mechanism with the Sisters as the Kuva Liches, Nukor is likely going to be Magnetic unless Condition Overload is completely non-viable after this patch, Kuva Ayanga is likely to be Radiation (I'd rather give at least one Archgun as many elements as possible thanks to Profit-Taker)... I'm not sure about the other three.

Also, I got my Vasca Kavat, a thing I forgot to do from Plains of Eidolon.  Conservation.... is frankly going to wait until either I get the Archgun Deployer, or until after TennoCon, whichever comes last.

First time piloting a Necralisk since Heart of Deimos, which I had to do as part of Nightwave stuff..... I like them, but I'm NOT going to buy one with Platinum.  I'm going to learn to appreciate those things normally and hit up the Necraloid syndicate some time after I get my Archgun Deployer.

Going to get my last full-set Amp from Quills later today and then it's all about relics and grinding weapons for mastery.  I am going to have to hit up Railjack a bit more during these though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2021)

To anyone who plays the PC version and peeks into this thread:

Nef Anyo just launched Razorbacks. You've got until... late Thursday, at worst, to take on those missions and save Earth's relay. And that's the relay there was a whole event (that I missed entirely) to rebuild, so....


For those just tuning in, the whole Invasions thing?  Basically the Grineer and Corpus fight over control of nodes from time to time, and players can help either side.  When a side wins, the counter towards their relay-destroying technology increases.

For Grineer, said tech is a big battleship where you get the code items in ground missions in that area, then blast the core of the ship in an Archwing.  Can get parts for an Imperator Vandal, plus the electric, cold, and toxin dual-stat mods for the Archwing gun and melee.

For Corpus, the faction doing this as I type?  It's an armada of enhanced Jackals.  You get the codes in Archwing missions, then gather for a ground mission against these things where you have to hack Bursas to get them to a point where you can hurt them.  Can reward Gorgon Wraith parts, the puncture mods for all ground weapons, as well as the heat dual-stat mods for Archwing gun and melee.

If the tech isn't fully destroyed by enough people doing this before time's up?  Bam, relay gone.


I actually have about 600 leftover Omega Isotopes, but didn't have any Cryptographic Alu stashed.  I plan to fix that this time (I've been running a booster for a while now) and get at least a few hundred so I can work on farming both the heat mods and eventually never have to run the prep mission again.  (I have everything else the Razorback event could drop.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

I've never played Warframe. What's the appeal of it anyways? I'm rather curious.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've never played Warframe. What's the appeal of it anyways? I'm rather curious.


It's going to be very hard for me to answer that kind of question in one post, to be blunt.

I can say... that even though third-person space ninja parkour action isn't for everyone, the skill gate is a bit overwhelming to start out (there's an animation called "100 Days of Warframe" that gives a few hints towards this), the grind is honestly a little insane if you want everything the free or mostly-free way, and that the sheer amount of lore and activities can quite frankly be paralyzing, it is easily one of the best examples of how to do a free-to-play correctly.  Luck mechanics and the paid shop are... WAY more separate than most free-to-plays are, probably about 99% separate.  Maybe even 100% by now.  (They had mod packs at one point, but a normal player will have more mods than they know what to do with after a few missions.)

I've heard Digital Extremes, the developer (you may know one of their other works, Unreal Tournament - Warframe is even FASTER paced than Unreal Tournament), even PATCHED OUT a gambling mechanic on at least one occasion.

DE is also unusually active in interacting with the fanbase by the standards of developers.

More specific questions (such as direct inquiries about the gameplay - "third-person space ninja parkour action" doesn't exactly cover everything) may help give a better answer here.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It's going to be very hard for me to answer that kind of question in one post, to be blunt.
> 
> I can say... that even though third-person space ninja parkour action isn't for everyone, the skill gate is a bit overwhelming to start out (there's an animation called "100 Days of Warframe" that gives a few hints towards this), the grind is honestly a little insane if you want everything the free or mostly-free way, and that the sheer amount of lore and activities can quite frankly be paralyzing, it is easily one of the best examples of how to do a free-to-play correctly.  Luck mechanics and the paid shop are... WAY more separate than most free-to-plays are, probably about 99% separate.  Maybe even 100% by now.  (They had mod packs at one point, but a normal player will have more mods than they know what to do with after a few missions.)
> 
> ...



Ah, the third person killed it for me, I like first person. I've played Destiny 2 before though. Also, grindy sounds eh.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, the third person killed it for me, I like first person. I've played Destiny 2 before though. Also, grindy sounds eh.


That's honestly kinda fair.  I will tell you with all the flipping and twisting and parkour that first-person simply would not work for this kind of game.

I pretty much had a dedicated group for several years and that's how I got my first 20+ mastery ranks. Since I hoarded most of the stuff I got during that time... I had an "in" on this kind of thing when I came back to it.

Like I said, the sheer quantity of things to do can get overwhelming. I... DON'T know how that compares to the amount of content Destiny 2 has.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That's honestly kinda fair.  I will tell you with all the flipping and twisting and parkour that first-person simply would not work for this kind of game.
> 
> I pretty much had a dedicated group for several years and that's how I got my first 20+ mastery ranks. Since I hoarded most of the stuff I got during that time... I had an "in" on this kind of thing when I came back to it.
> 
> Like I said, the sheer quantity of things to do can get overwhelming. I... DON'T know how that compares to the amount of content Destiny 2 has.



I see, well I play Fallout 76, I like survival, hunting, crafting, and working with others in a team.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It's going to be very hard for me to answer that kind of question in one post, to be blunt.
> 
> I can say... that even though third-person space ninja parkour action isn't for everyone, the skill gate is a bit overwhelming to start out (there's an animation called "100 Days of Warframe" that gives a few hints towards this),


On which note, to reiterate from a few pages ago:
1) Volt is objectively the best Warframe to start as, unless you really want to avoid grinding for Excalibur later on. You can collect Mag relatively early on the Star Chart (Volt is _hypothetically_ first, but practically by the time you have all the ingredients to cook Volt you also probably have access or are close to access to Mag who also has the honor of the easiest boss fight and free BP components compared to Volt). Excalibur is more solid all around... but lacks the _extremely helpful_ utility of invalidating an entire progression tree on Cetus _and_ partially makes up for the lack of Endo at the start (since you can rely on Volt's passive to boost your weapons' base damage without dumping Endo into upgrading Serration).
2) Gun for Maroo's Bazaar on Mars ASAP. The reason for this being that Endo _will_ be a bottleneck in early game, and Maroo will give it to you in _spades_. She also is a guaranteed source of Ayatans (if at a fixed rate / week).
3) Don't worry about the Cetus Mining upgrades any more than the bare minimum necessary to reach Venus. The Venus mining gun is all you'll ever need, at least at the moment (and as a new player that's all you need to worry about).
4) Your starting Platinum is best spent on Slots. Specifically at least one more Warframe slot and then a choice of another or some additional Weapon Slots. You can get more Slots for free via Nightwave (as well as a guaranteed supply of some Catalysts / Reactors), but at the start a third Warframe slot will _really_ give you some wiggle room to freely (in every sense of the term) try out multiple Warframes while also keeping in your pocket one you feel comfortable with.
5) Sol Widget for Cephalon Silmaris (sp?) is literally "Unlimited Synthesis and Codex Scanners, both in the same item". So... yeah. Get it early on.
6) Unlike most of the Flawed mods you'll get at the start, Flawed Equilibrium is one worth keeping even as time goes on. Specifically because AFAIK Equilibrium only drops from Transmutation (which costs way too much credits for a new player), meaning either trading (which often involves Premium Currency), and the magnitude of even the Flawed version is often more than enough.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> the grind is honestly a little insane if you want everything the free or mostly-free way,


In some regards it's better than before, in some worse. Before there wasn't the Nightwave system so if you were lucky you could be taxi'd to Alerts to easily pick up Reactors / Catalysts, BPs, join higher ranking players in hunting Prime parts (due to how Relics - then Keys - worked)...

If you were lucky. If you were unlucky these would show up consistently while at work / asleep and basically mandate spending Platinum to get even more things. Also Nightwave has added usually at least a couple Weapon and Warframe slots to progression.

But yeah, if you don't have a friend expect it to be at least a good 15-20 hours before you _really _can dig into the game. I've complained before and will continue to complain that, while DE does try its best to not overload a player at once, WF _really_ starts off slow with a lot of traps to lure people into even more time to have fun. There's also a couple Quests that require you to wait on something to cook in the foundry to progress, which arbitrarily stretches things out further (even if IIRC most of those Quests either have one-minute cook times or are optional in relation to star chart progression).

Even so, while Nightwave is a bit lackluster as it currently stands (and a bit biased towards players who're MR12 or higher), it does mean that you pretty much _can_ get everything not Steam Workshop or High-End Cosmetic without having to pay Premium Currency if patient enough. And the fact that players can relatively freely trade said Premium Currency means that if you're willing to put in for the grind you can almost always get Premium Currency goodies without actually paying a penny even _without_ patience. "Lith has a Capture mission live so I'm going to run about 20 relics. If I get anything good I'm keeping it, everything else is Ducat Fodder. Either for myself or to sell for Platinum."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2021)

Attaman said:


> 1) Volt is objectively the best Warframe to start as, unless you really want to avoid grinding for Excalibur later on. You can collect Mag relatively early on the Star Chart (Volt is _hypothetically_ first, but practically by the time you have all the ingredients to cook Volt you also probably have access or are close to access to Mag who also has the honor of the easiest boss fight and free BP components compared to Volt). Excalibur is more solid all around... but lacks the _extremely helpful_ utility of invalidating an entire progression tree on Cetus _and_ partially makes up for the lack of Endo at the start (since you can rely on Volt's passive to boost your weapons' base damage without dumping Endo into upgrading Serration).


I'm trying to remember how long ago the changeover was, as when I started it was Excalibur, Mag or _Loki_.  I knew they changed it to Volt as Loki seemed really out of place as a starter, I just.... can't remember when.

Loki still made some things fairly easy, just... not "invalidating a progression tree on an open world" kind of easy.

Nothing else to add about the beginner experience as that's fairly good coverage.


Update on Razorbacks:   They're actually dying kinda slowly - only about a quarter of them are gone at time of post.  I got Magma Chamber to drop after only about 5-6 runs, which is frankly insane luck, but I will at least be trying quite a bit more to secure the Arch-Melee equivalent, Searing Steel.  At which point, I only plan to grind the place if I need to contribute to save relays.  I have much more to do with the Fomorian.

Still gonna get more Cryptographic Alu, so I'll likely be on the Salacia node quite a bit tonight.


And Sisters of Parvos just landed.  I'll be pursuing a Magnetic Tenet Detron as my first Sister weapon (assuming the same element structure as Kuva Liches, I should try bringing Harrow into the Granum Void) - Condition Overload might have gotten a massive nerf, but 4 complex elements in the same gun (or 3 complex and 1 simple) is still insane.

DE spooked me a bit by dropping a bunch of Forma into my inbox (turns out it was a mastery rank thing).

Also, I DEFINITELY need to level up my Railjack Intrinsics soon.  Maybe I'll do some Void Storm missions as I can mix relics in at the same time that way.



EDIT: Given DE's trend.... I have to legit wonder how an Infested nemesis would work.  One of my first thoughts, that of being an Infested variant of one of Alad V's Amalgams, is probably right out given what those Amalgams actually are.  Other thought is some upgraded form of the Zealoid Prelate.  We'll have to give it a couple years I guess.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm trying to remember how long ago the changeover was, as when I started it was Excalibur, Mag or _Loki_.  I knew they changed it to Volt as Loki seemed really out of place as a starter, I just.... can't remember when.


IIRC the _original_ squad was Excalibur, Mag, Ember, and Rhino. At some point Ember was swapped out with Loki, around the time of Lech Kril becoming a proper boss I think? Then both Loki _and_ Rhino were eventually phased out with Volt.

It's changed a bunch.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Loki still made some things fairly easy, just... not "invalidating a progression tree on an open world" kind of easy.


Yeah. Loki starter also had the advantage of being before a lot of mechanical changes meaning the low armor, health, and shields didn't come up too often (IIRC this was still pre-Survival and Endless getting to the points that people running into level 100+ enemies).



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> And Sisters of Parvos just landed.  I'll be pursuing a Magnetic Tenet Detron as my first Sister weapon (assuming the same element structure as Kuva Liches, I should try bringing Harrow into the Granum Void) - Condition Overload might have gotten a massive nerf, but 4 complex elements in the same gun (or 3 complex and 1 simple) is still insane.


I'm mixed about the melee nerfs. I understand that they had to happen, but unfortunately losing out on CO and BR means that some weapons are going to go back to the bin (since a couple melee weapons only just were viable _because_ of how easily they could RedCrit and / or stack obscene status effect variety). That said I am past MR12 and have played for years so for me all the changes are mostly hypothetical.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Also, I DEFINITELY need to level up my Railjack Intrinsics soon.  Maybe I'll do some Void Storm missions as I can mix relics in at the same time that way.


If they didn't change it around, IIRC Intrinsic growth is boosted by Affinity Boosters too. Either way, keep in mind that the fastest way to get Intrinsics is ironically to be Bad At Railjack. The more boarding parties you kill, the more fighters you chew through, the more Intrinsics you'll get. Conversely surgical in-and-out, "Only do the minimum to complete your objective" runs will leave you high and dry.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> EDIT: Given DE's trend.... I have to legit wonder how an Infested nemesis would work.  One of my first thoughts, that of being an Infested variant of one of Alad V's Amalgams, is probably right out given what those Amalgams actually are.  Other thought is some upgraded form of the Zealoid Prelate.  We'll have to give it a couple years I guess.


Well, in ages past (ages past enough that even _you_ might remember too!), we had Corpus Assassination Alerts with generic Infested Ancient "Ambassadors" (this was also the era of Jackal "Ambassadors" from the Corpus). DE could probably go back to this if short on ideas. Could even tie in with the Infested Ancient Synthesis Lore too. Main other idea I can think of is, since Corpus have Sentients and the Grineer are inferred to have caused the current Infestation outbreak (or at least the _uncontained_ aspect of it), it's some sort of Grineer experiment that got out of hand because "Play stupid games with the Infested, win stupid prizes". 

"We'll make our own Warframes! With Kuva, and Old Strains! In fact, forget the Warframes!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2021)

Noted about Railjack, don't have much to add about the rest at the moment.  Though I admit I kinda forgot that little detail about the Infested's uncontained aspect.

I actually went Magnetic Flux Rifle, rather than Detron, as my first Sister's weapon, as I'm still not used to how Granum Void plays (plus, I was using Harrow there with a Xoris, which is barely good enough alone for Rank 1 but NOT good enough to handle the likes of a Protea farm.  But I wanted Magnetic, using Octavia and her Mallet would have yielded Radiation, and I'm not exactly up to par with Mesa or Mag.  PLEASE take a lesson from me and don't bring a support frame into that place alone) and (like the first Lich) didn't want to take forever waiting for the perfect gear.  So that and the Detron will swap places in my list.

And I may work with groups to spawn a future Sister so I can take a few shots at Protea, Stahlta, and Stropha parts (which require max kills) while I'm at it.  Don't know yet.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 8, 2021)

Going to give a big pair of Yareli tips for her quest in Warframe, since I know many people tend to ignore K-Drive entirely the second they get the cosmetics they want and have an Archwing:

1) The race next to the Temple of Profit has a _base_ reward of something like 5K points / reputation. This is higher than every single minimum K-Drive Race requirement for the quest. So don't fret about trying to pull off sick tricks in the middle of a sub-minute time rush: Just go there, finish the race, then bounce back to Fortuna.

2) The largest of the long pipes behind Fortuna's entrance / exit (as well as the straightest) is your go-to for easy x10 combo, length-based moves, and high-score moves. Why? If you get the feel for velocity you need before and after, as well as jump high enough at each end, you can readily just grind down one length of the pipe, go airborne, turn around, and resume your grind the way you just came. And repeat this as many times as necessary.

Are both of these utterly cheap and defeating the point of the Quest? Yeah. Do they save you a bunch of frustration and overcoming muscle memory, allowing you to tap in and out in a matter of minutes per page? Also yeah.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2021)

Addendum on Railjack:

Long survival/defense/Orphix missions are also good for Intrinsics, if you can convince players to actually bother with them.  Unfortunately, good luck getting anyone to go there.


Now for some equipment updates.  I did get a few extra Primes recently, including Stradavar Prime, but I'm WAY behind on Relic farming.  Odds are I will not make the full count by TennoCon since I got distracted with so many other things.

I hit rank 4 with Solaris United today, which means I can finally get the Kitguns I wanted.  Tombfinger-Haymaker-Splat, and Vermisplicer-Brash-Ramflare (I have Rivens for both chambers involved).  I have also learned NOT to let other Tenno name my guns, as I asked for a firework name for the Tombfinger and.... got something crude.  (I didn't use that name obviously.)

Also.... with the implications of "hey this gun could be used to build something else" NOT being a threat to most of my inventory any time soon.... I think it's finally time I throw out a HUGE number of weapons, so I'm not relying on continual use of Platinum to hold my burgeoning inventory.  Here are my rules as of now:

Primed Weapons and Frames stay in my inventory permanently.  I'm not repeating grinds for THAT sort of thing.
Anything I gave an Eidolon Lens to in my last spending spree stays permanently.  I don't regret those choices I made.
If it can go over level 30, it stays in my inventory permanently.  (I'm not at a place where I'm dealing with duplicate Kuva/Tenet weapons for a LONG time.)
Syndicate weapons - ESPECIALLY if they're from Perrin, Red Veil, or New Loka - stay permanently, even if I already have a Prime variant.  I'm on the Meridian/Arbiters/Suda side of the Syndicate equation.
If I need a Simaris blueprint to build the weapon again, it is staying UNLESS I have a Syndicate or Prime version of the weapon already.
If I already needed at least one weapon to build the weapon in question, it stays permanently.  (I'm looking at you, Proboscis Cernos.)
Wraith and Vandal weapons stay unless I have a Prisma or Prime or Syndicate variant.
MOST of the gear for which I have Riven mods stays.  If a gun is truly bad enough not to be salvageable with a Riven, I'll eventually do an Eidolon run for Riven Transmuters sometime later.  (And some of the weapons for which I have Rivens have Kuva or Tenet variants.)
If I've spent more than 2 Forma in the weapon, it is staying unless I have no other choice.
I'm not crying over lost Catalysts, but if I can get rid of enough guns without wasting Catalyst weapons I'll keep them.
I'll give a full tally later, but I am probably STILL throwing out over two dozen weapons on these parameters.  I use a lot of weapons as whims permit, but NOT the sheer quantity I actually have.


UPDATE: Following those criteria?  I still got rid of a whopping THIRTY-EIGHT weapons.  Dear lord, I've been hoarding like CRAZY.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2021)

Eyy, another on the Steel / Arbiter / Cephalon team.

Of note, I _would_ suggest generally saving 2-3 trash weapons you grinded to Rank 30 simply for easy "Forma an item" fodder re:Nightwave. On one hand it means selling a Forma'd weapon after, but on the other Forma is rather cheap and easy to get and it saves future grinding (sort of like how I always suggest saving a couple handfuls of Ayatans w/o stars simply to streamline that Nightwave objective).

I have to force myself to grind something like a dozen melee weapons at some point (and then after _that_ force myself to toss another half-dozen pistols), so I know the pain, but at the same time I tend not to accumulate equipment that fast so I haven't been in a rush there for a while. My current bottleneck is Companions (since I haven't the energy to grind every variety of companion to Gilded equivalent, but I also don't want to toss them or Sentinels) and Vehicles (since the number's slowly climbing and collecting them tends to be more like Warframes than Weapons).


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Eyy, another on the Steel / Arbiter / Cephalon team.
> 
> Of note, I _would_ suggest generally saving 2-3 trash weapons you grinded to Rank 30 simply for easy "Forma an item" fodder re:Nightwave. On one hand it means selling a Forma'd weapon after, but on the other Forma is rather cheap and easy to get and it saves future grinding (sort of like how I always suggest saving a couple handfuls of Ayatans w/o stars simply to streamline that Nightwave objective).
> 
> I have to force myself to grind something like a dozen melee weapons at some point (and then after _that_ force myself to toss another half-dozen pistols), so I know the pain, but at the same time I tend not to accumulate equipment that fast so I haven't been in a rush there for a while. My current bottleneck is Companions (since I haven't the energy to grind every variety of companion to Gilded equivalent, but I also don't want to toss them or Sentinels) and Vehicles (since the number's slowly climbing and collecting them tends to be more like Warframes than Weapons).


Re:Nightwave Forma... I think I underexplained the problem with my inventory.

For the first several years I played, I was with a couple other dedicated players.  I got peer-pressured into holding almost everything on the basis of "it can be used later".  That thirty-eight weapon figure I mentioned?  I don't even think that's 20% of my weapon inventory, and almost all of those guns are level 30.

See how I got to MR 26?


As far as grinding - I actually just finished grinding Zaws and I think I have like 3-4 Archwing weapons left to go (including one melee that's ALL on the wrong side of the Syndicates, so there's another trade sequence).  My main bottlenecks are Kitguns, Companions (both MOAs and those new Cambion Drift pets), Steel Path, and the Kuva/Tenet gear.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 10, 2021)

Let’s see. Checking my Inventory, I’m at…

44 Warframes. If I didn’t recently scrap two of them to Helminth, it’d be 46, but I’d also have no more spare slots.

112 weapons, with another 12 slots open (at least 8 of which were in use at one point, so my high being 120).

13 companions (+ 7 Weapons).

5 Vehicles (7 if including Necramechs).

… and that’s generally about it. I have less Archwing weapons than I probably should, and I don’t think there’s any other bottlenecks except Rivens (of which I have lowered myself down to 26/30).

The hoarding is real.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2021)

Mastery rank 27 is now mine!


Also, my Kuva/Tenet sequence has gone pretty much completely off the rails.  After the Magnetic Flux Rifle, I tried for a Radiation Kuva Ayanga.  Two hours of attempts later, I settled for a Radiation Kuva Grattler - it was still an Archgun and that mattered the most.

Remembering that experience, when I couldn't get a Magnetic Tenet Detron on the first two tries, I saw "Tenet Diplos" after bringing Mesa (NOT Prime - yet) into the Granum Void and decided to cut my losses.

She's my current nemesis.  She at least seems to only care about money, unlike the Kuva Liches.

From this point, I instead go for "new weapons only".  It's clear I'm not going to get what I want, when I want it.  My rule is also "no using the same Frame twice" (I have used Oberon, Wisp, Harrow, Octavia, and now Mesa so far) until I get a full suite of weapons, and THAT one for the most part can hold.


Also, I have my MOA build order set - I will build, rank, and gild the full set of 4 eventually, but I'm only keeping one of them.  Unlike the Kitguns and Zaws, I don't see a lot of use in keeping multiple MOAs, especially when I THINK any MOA precept fits in any MOA.


.....I REALLY need to focus on relics for the next week up until TennoCon lands, so probably no new progress updates before then unless I hit my full target.  It's all relics, sorties, and most likely nothing else unless I get hit with a FULL suite of Interceptions, Disruptions, and Defenses on the Void Fissure list.


UPDATE: Well I WASN'T going to do an update, but a few things have happened.

First off... with Ducats, I am going to fall WELL short of all my targets.  HOWEVER... I still wind up with at least 8,400 Ducats at this time, and will have more by the end of this.  That is STILL enough to get Primed Chamber, all the Baro weapons I'm missing, Primed Animal Instinct and Primed Rubedo-Lined Barrel, along with a few decorative items like the Ephemera.  And 10 each of the Aklex and Akvasto relics, of which I need only the link from both to make their respective Primes.

I will be able to secure the most important items during TennoCon.  I consider Primed Chamber and Primed Animal Instinct the two critical mods, and in fact have been saving a stock of Endo (I admit I removed all the sculptures I had hoarded in my Orbiter for this.  I'm actually not a fan of using Ayatan sculptures as decorations anymore) SPECIFICALLY for Primed Animal Instinct.

Second... in the process of getting more Axi relics, I managed to make it to Old Mate with Solaris United.  I've also done the first three parts of the Profit-Taker heists.  So... I have Gravimags and an Archgun Deployer!  I confess I bought one Gravimag with Platinum so I could have both my Phaedra and Kuva Grattler available as Heavy Weapons.  I eventually plan on Velocitus and Fluctus as Heavy Weapons, and maybe Prisma Dual Decurions and Imperator Vandal eventually - but those Gravimags will all be BUILT.  Only other weapon I'd buy a Gravimag with Platinum for is Kuva Ayanga.

Third... I may have finally found a weapon that justifies an Ammo Mutation mod.  I have been baffled by these things for AGES, but the Kuva Bramma fits the bill as going from an occasional BFG (or BFB I guess?) to a regular-use weapon with an Ammo Mutation mod (and an entertaining piece for bow-only Sorties).  Any advice for other weapons that can justify the mod?

Fourth... during the relic grind, not only do I have all of the Requiem keywords (although I want another Vome) but I was able to secure Mesa Prime.  There are several items where I'm just one off at this point - including Gara Prime (main blueprint), and ALL THREE of the missing Prime Warframes (Equinox Systems, Hydroid Chassis, Limbo Neuroptics).

I still get this feeling Mesa's going to be the only one I can consider adding to my "stable" of frequent-use Warframes, however.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2021)

Alright, so.... TennoCon is just around the corner.

Rewards for watching it are a Loki Prime (which I do not need) and a new gunblade (which I will be getting). There's also an armor set and weapon skin you can get for staying in the relays through the TennoLive event I believe? And giveaways, but I'm not worried about those right now.

And speaking of weapon skins, they're apparently bringing the Unreal Tournament weapon skins back one more time - and this time, I WILL remember to snag them.

And.... I walk into Baro's with about 9,000 or so Ducats, assuming I do no farming tomorrow.  I might be able to scrape together another 1000 if I hit the relics hardcore enough, but probably not much more than that.

I have my shopping list set at least.  And I may scrimp on the Aklex/Akvasto relics at first to make room for the few cosmetics I insist on having - my original list called for 10 of each relic, I may start with 5.

Expecting to do some fashion stuff tomorrow - I'm likely walking into that relay with my Excal Prime all decked out.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 16, 2021)

I need to get some last minute farming done, and will in all honesty probably have an enormous post-TennoCon burnout, but definitely planning to set aside some time for the event.

May or may not do the mega-grind to try to purchase Primed Chamber, but not holding my breath on it at the moment as that's a _hell_ of an investment that's only used in, like, 2-3 weapon builds. More likely is a bunch of Cosmetics, a handful of mods (I don't think I snagged a Primed Cryo Rounds yet, for example), maybe a couple Relics, and then after that whatever's left on Dojo decorations.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 17, 2021)

So, @Firuthi Dragovic , we're in agreement: We launch an effort to rescue the unit that is KAHL-175?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> So, @Firuthi Dragovic , we're in agreement: We launch an effort to rescue the unit that is KAHL-175?


Agreed.


There was SO much to unpack from this stream (I saw some of the beginning, then stayed for the actual TennoLive event) that I'm not even sure where to begin.

At the beginning the big laugh I got was from Mother's voice actor.  True to character.

I'll actually talk about the lesser stuff in this post:
-Current Nightwave ends in a week and a half.  July 28th.  August 4th is when the next one starts.
-Nidus Prime.  I assume this also means Hema Prime and Hirudo Prime, as those two weapons were in the same update as Nidus.  Eh, I'll work up to it, but still won't buy another Prime Access until Harrow Prime.
-CROSSPLAY and mobile version!  Twitch chat was whining about how it's going to hurt the Eidolon hunts, but... wasn't one of the devs playing on mobile for an Eidolon hunt at one point?  I hope I didn't misremember what they were saying there...

And some of the Baro stuff from me: I basically got all that I said I would.  I'm actually getting MORE Relics while this thing is still open. because I have such bad luck with those things - I want to see if I can build a third Vasto so I don't have to use my good one for the Akvasto (I got the link I needed fairly quickly), and Aklex... the part I need there is the rare drop, so it's the expected difficulties really.  If I get everything I need and there's Ducats left over, I'll get missing glyphs and sigils.  I will wait until Baro's usual rotations to pick up Prime mods I'm missing.

(Wound up getting the Aksomati Link I needed during the Aklex/Akvasto farm so far, so that's another Prime down anyways.)

I've been experimenting with Primed Chamber in a builder... and let's just say... with Primed Chamber and Depleted Reload, I can (theoretically) make Vectis Prime and Rubico Prime both outshine my Vulkar Wraith in sustained and burst DPS respectively with one Forma and NO Riven (compared to 4 Forma and a Riven for the Vulkar).  At minimum for Eidolon hunts... and since I didn't need Heavy Caliber to make this happen, most likely for other things too.  Vulkar and I had a good run, it just can't compete with the major rare mod I worked to get.


Now... where to begin with Kahl, Veso, and Teshin....?  Or the Zariman Ten-Zero incident (or as Twitch chat kept calling it, "highschool")?


UPDATE:  Post-TennoCon wrap-up... I'm done with Baro this time and done with relics for this week.  30-something Radiant A2 relics with no success... and then I switch to running ONLY A2 (meaning I run Intacts as well) and I get the Aklex Link in about 6-7 more tries... off an INTACT.  Those Traces were such a waste.

I'm glad to be done with acquiring that weapon.

I still have about 10 of those relics... but pretty much all of my other Axi relics are vaulted ones, meaning I'd basically HAVE to run those Radiant.  And I'm pretty low on Neo relics too.  So before I do much more with Neo or Axi relics, I will need to grind a good stockpile of both.  On a quick glance about relic farming, that means the Marduk node in the Void, Xini on Eris, Apollo on Lua, and/or possibly that weird Infested Salvage mission on Eris.

I worry less about this if the next frame to be retired is Atlas - as I'm still short one Tekko Blade, and that's currently only on an Axi relic.  Meaning I'm ready to dump everything I've got in that situation to prevent myself being shorted a Prime.

Beyond this?  Most of the stuff I still need from vaulted Primes has been on Axi relics at SOME point at least (except the missing Equinox piece, that's off Meso apparently).  And most are the rares off their respective relics, with the rest being commons... except for the piece I'm missing off of Hydroid, apparently.  I will have to re-check that.

Anyways... if I log into this game at all before Wednesday, there are exactly TWO things I'm doing.  The Sortie... or grinding the Teralyst.  I BADLY need to work on the Quills Arcanes.

Once I resume on Wednesday, it's time to take on the rest of the Fortuna stuff I left behind in my mad dash for Ducats.  I need to fish up a LOT of Brickies.  I am also seriously looking into working on Cambion Drift and the Necramechs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2021)

So, uh, I tried to do Teralyst stuff.

I know we talked about the appropriate amps/builds at length, but as I'm still working on Amp mastery ranks and my best is a 2-2-2 I REFUSE to fight this thing alone in my current state.  Even with Volt.  Still way too stressful and slow to manage all of it alone.

It's back to being a low-priority farm unless I play on a weekend or a time when a LOT of players are on at once.  My goals with that part of the farm are maxing out Magus Husk and Magus Vigor, to make my Operator as tough as possible, as well as get the Cetus Wisps to build the pieces for a 1-2-3 amp that will make this less stressful and most of the 6-2-3 amp (I already plan to name it the Dragon Punch, and if you know your fighting games you'll recognize the pun instantly) that will be my "general use" amp going forward.  (I'll build a 1-7-7 later... not a priority right now.)  If I go for any of the Virtuos Arcanes, it's likely Strike or Shadow and it won't happen until I get the 1-7-7.

(EDIT: Or whatever amp I wind up getting.  Saw a really devastating player in an Eidolon farm use 7-4-7 - or what I'm going to call "the Boeing build" - as his amp and let me tell you, it was NUTS.  I'll have to weigh my options, especially given I have pretty much the full Unairu tree and basically nothing in Madurai at present.)


Aaaanyways.... Nightwave wants me to kill Profit-Taker.  That's one for which I most likely bring Rhino or maybe even a Frost with minimum Range (I only need the Globe bubbles as a defense boost, max).  I MIGHT be able to get all the elements covered if I bring a Saryn, but I think using the Operator to cycle weaknesses is smarter.


UPDATE: Profit-Taker actually went well for a first run.  Forgot to put Arcanes in my Rhino, so I was down to my last life, but even with the extra enemies this fight is WAY easier than the two later Eidolons.  I just got bad luck with elemental range (he NEVER went Corrosive, which I had on my shotgun).  Will kit for longer-range combat as well as a better element spread next time (I wonder if I should try my Scourge for both as I can get three complex elements on that thing.  It's that or the Bramma, and likely my Diplos for the secondary as it's got Magnetic for free on it).

Farming the things needed for Vox Solaris standing is going to be a lot more painful.  I know the Spaceport is a passable place for Vega Toroids, but I'm probably going to have to spam bounties for anything else.  Rank 3 is where things will actually get fun as I'll be able to buy up the parts for Gravimags with Standing - at which point I will promptly enhance the rest of my Archguns (and save one Gravimag for the Larkspur).


I also fished and mined until I had enough Servofish parts and ores that I could build all of the Moa companions' parts, which I will be assembling into Moas tomorrow.  I still have Kitguns to go but that should be most of Solaris United's stuff done.  On to Cambion to work on the Necramech, I think - I'll come back for 'Frames later.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 21, 2021)

The best thing I can say about Toroid farming is "At least DE fixed the bug wherein Toroids only spawned from Raknoids". Still a royal pain in the rump, particularly those at the Temple of Profit. If you are going to buckle down for a Toroid farm you'll really want some Resource boosters (chance, quantity, whichever) and Nekros to speed things up as much as you possibly can.

E: For clarification for those just getting into Warframe, Toroids are a relatively "rare" (more than Uncommon, but less than Rare) drop from enemies in specific locations in the "Orb Vallis" Open World tileset. Every now and then, enemies will drop them and they might be used in both a few crafting components and to rank up with Little Duck for Operator swag on Venus.

Now, in and of itself farming for _individual_ ones is rarely too bad. If you just need to grab 1-2 to tap off for a Blueprint? Go wild! But notably you tend to need them in _10's_ to reach a new rank with Vox Solaris (on top of whatever you're trading in for the Reputation in the first place: Something that very well may be standard Toroids if you aren't high enough MR to comfortably run Profit-Taker). 

This being a relatively rare drop is compounded by the fact that enemy spawning is... finnicky, on Venus, by design. And that you will - barring a few Bounties - almost never get large quantities spawning in certain Toroid 'Farm' locations.

So you will be killing Corpus in pockets of 5-10 at a time. Over and over. Until you get 10+ of the desired Toroid.

This is where Nekros and resource boosters come in, as Nekros has a power that allows you to effectively 'roll' twice for enemy drops (not quite, there's a math to it, but for most purposes that's what counts / is going on). Throw in either a Drop Chance (doubles the odds of _something_ being dropped by most enemies) and / or a Resource (doubles the _quantities_ of most Resources picked up) Booster, and you at least cut down the time spent blowing up small fire-teams significantly.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2021)

So... I've had a look ahead to the Entrati and the Necraloid, to see how leveling is going to go with them.

The fact that the bounties are paid in tokens rather than straight-up standing is good.  Getting standing in a timely manner is going to be relatively painless.

I will need to level Entrati to rank 2 to acquire the parts needed for Necraloid rank 2, which will give me access to Voidrig.  I'll have to learn how Isolation Vaults go, and that's probably not going to be worse than the Eidolons.

The problem is rank 3 of Necraloid, needed for Bonewidow.  To get one of the pieces necessary, I will need rank 3 with the Entrati... which requires Tags.  Meaning, I now HAVE to learn Conservation if I want to advance a Syndicate.

My last experience with Conservation indicated that Loki is not good enough for it.  I have to switch away from the Tranq Rifle to re-enable stealth with that guy.

I had to put a Forma in my Ivara recently, but after a trip to Helene tomorrow I will see if a specialized Ivara build that emphasizes Duration and Efficiency (with a little power for Infiltrate) will work well for this.  Gonna practice in Cetus first and maybe do some stuff in Fortuna (I need to do a bit more fishing and mining to get the last Kitgun parts I want from there, which will only leave me Sporelacer's components from Cambion Drift) before I go for the real deal.

There are Companions I can get this way in Cambion Drift, so I was going to have to learn it eventually anyway.


Also... with the relic craze and TennoCon over, I think it might be time to bypass some of the hassle of the Prime parts I'm missing and just go to the Warframe Market to clean up the vaulted Primes and any current stuff I still need.  Trade chat is practically useless for this sort of thing and I've got a lot of leftover Platinum from a recent coupon.  I'm not sure what else I can do to get those items besides visit that place.

Here's what I'll ultimately need to buy:


Spoiler: Prime Parts Shopping List



Akbolto Barrel, Akbolto Receiver, Akjagara Barrel, Akjagara Receiver, 2 Akstiletto Receivers, Ballistica String, Cernos Blueprint, Equinox Systems, Euphona Receiver, Fragor Handle, Hydroid Chassis, 2 Kogake Gauntlets, 2 Nami Skyla Blades, Limbo Neuroptics, Pyrana Blueprint, Pyrana Receiver, Redeemer Handle, 2 Spira Blades, Spira Pouch, Sybaris Barrel, Tipedo Handle, Valkyr Chassis, Valkyr Systems, Nezha Chassis, Tekko Blade



With all this, new Companions and Kitguns, the fact that I'm building Garuda right now, and some Liches' and Sisters' weapons, I will hit MR 28 and MAY even hit MR 29.  Even if I don't hit 29 just off this I still have a lot of gear waiting for me, plus I've done very little with Steel Path (which is going to require a DRASTICALLY different approach than I'm used to doing).

My current boosters are set to expire soon (except Affinity, I somehow got an extra free week of those and I don't know how), and I want to sort this before buying any new boosters.



I did some calculations, and if I get absolutely everything, I've missed few enough exclusives that I think the first Legendary rank is actually reachable.  I'm not hard-pressing for it, even if MR 30 on its own provides a BIG number of benefits.

I'm blitzing kind of fast as it is.  What is this... about a month and a half back in and I've jumped 4-5 Mastery Ranks in such a short time?


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm very glad I managed to get Oberon back when it was easy as the parts were dropping from Eximus enemies. Now I got myself an Oryx helmet from Nightwave and... look ma, I'm an antelope!

Overall, Warframe for me is "came for the aesthetics, stayed for the mechanics". I treat it as a just a glorified breakneck-paced shooter. With bazillion of weapons, which is _very _much to my heart's content. But I care little for completionism and grind, instead taking things very leisurely. Basically I go and shoot first, where and how I bloody please, and only think what I can build from the loot later. The only detour into grind is where I absolutely must, such as beating bosses many times over to get new frames. This way, my progress is probably snail-paced compared to most, but I get maximum fun for myself as I go.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I'm very glad I managed to get Oberon back when it was easy as the parts were dropping from Eximus enemies. Now I got myself an Oryx helmet from Nightwave and... look ma, I'm an antelope!
> 
> Overall, Warframe for me is "came for the aesthetics, stayed for the mechanics". I treat it as a just a glorified breakneck-paced shooter. With bazillion of weapons, which is _very _much to my heart's content. But I care little for completionism and grind, instead taking things very leisurely. Basically I go and shoot first, where and how I bloody please, and only think what I can build from the loot later. The only detour into grind is where I absolutely must, such as beating bosses many times over to get new frames. This way, my progress is probably snail-paced compared to most, but I get maximum fun for myself as I go.


Honestly?  The snail-pace approach is probably the better one with this game.

My dive into the breakneck level curve is mainly a case of "OH I MISSED TWO YEARS, LET ME GET CAUGHT UP TO SPEED".  Probably overdue to ease up on the boosters.  Pretty much the only reasons to level are to access more equipment and, at the stage I'm in, to get more out of Syndicates and Focus per day and have more starting mod points for your weapons.

As I understand it, MR 30 grants a lot of loadout and Riven slots plus the ability to give people boosts in a Relay - and you never have to worry about losing part of a weapon config because of Forma ever again.  Legendary rank only offers a special core that lets you max out any mod instantly, even (especially) the Primed mods the Void Trader gives.

Most of this doesn't really strike me as a big deal for someone taking the game slow.  Weapon levels can be re-earned after putting in Forma (I once used to call them Jiggies, I also accept calling them "puzzle pieces").  That special core can come from other sources, even if I have never seen it drop from a Sortie ever.  As for the Relay boosts?  They're nice, but not an overriding requirement to getting anything.


I honestly am not diving as hardcore in as I could be, given that I generally refuse to buy weapons and 'Frames with Platinum and rushing Foundry items is something of a rarity for me.  (I EARNED Harrow back in the day whereas one of my original group insisted on going the Platinum route.)  Chroma and Zephyr Prime and their weapons were exceptions but that pack was part of the catch-up.



I wound up setting up the market buys for the missing Prime parts.  We'll see how it goes.  I DON'T have enough to activate a full set of long boosters and still complete all my buys, but the buys are bigger priority than getting more Traces or Toroids (I can wait a bit on Toroids) or Polymer Bundles.

....I use that particular common resource WAY too much given I've been using the Specter blueprints (I have them set up for Harrow, Trinity, Wisp, and Nova with varying builds) and I carry tons of Energy Restores with me.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So... I've had a look ahead to the Entrati and the Necraloid, to see how leveling is going to go with them.


I'll give two tips with Loid: Nekros is your friend. As is just blitzing the initial Necramech, the Vault "Bonus" after the Necramech, then going straight back and starting over from the top. Once you no longer need a tier, don't look back.

Specifically: Nekros can drop additional matrixes and Necramech parts. Which are _guaranteed_ drops per Necramech, versus _fairly uncommon_ for follow-up Bounties (regardless of tier). The matrix tier _and_ number of Necramechs present (thus the number of Matrix drops) both increase with higher level bounties, so whereas the first tier will barely yield 1-2k Reputation (due to 1-2 Matrixes), the third tier will yield 15-30k Reputation (due to 3-6 Matrixes, often with at least one successful Desecrate pop).


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The fact that the bounties are paid in tokens rather than straight-up standing is good.  Getting standing in a timely manner is going to be relatively painless.


Note that you're going to need at least 20 Grandmother Tokens as well for a Serishard Glass if you ever intend to max them out. After that, most of the stuff should be assorted junk from the progression trees.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I will need to level Entrati to rank 2 to acquire the parts needed for Necraloid rank 2, which will give me access to Voidrig.  I'll have to learn how Isolation Vaults go, and that's probably not going to be worse than the Eidolons.


A group will be immensely helpful when running Isolation Vaults, if only because of how DE made Necramechs an enemy who're invulnerable except for three locations on their body (with all three locations being ones they actively make efforts to shield from you if Solo). 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My last experience with Conservation indicated that Loki is not good enough for it.  I have to switch away from the Tranq Rifle to re-enable stealth with that guy.


Conservation has become _slightly_ less intolerable since they've changed it around so that you get more tags for better captures. A perfect capture is 3 tags, a good 2, and a bad 1.



Pomorek said:


> I'm very glad I managed to get Oberon back when it was easy as the parts were dropping from Eximus enemies. Now I got myself an Oryx helmet from Nightwave and... look ma, I'm an antelope!
> 
> Overall, Warframe for me is "came for the aesthetics, stayed for the mechanics". I treat it as a just a glorified breakneck-paced shooter. With bazillion of weapons, which is _very _much to my heart's content. But I care little for completionism and grind, instead taking things very leisurely. Basically I go and shoot first, where and how I bloody please, and only think what I can build from the loot later. The only detour into grind is where I absolutely must, such as beating bosses many times over to get new frames. This way, my progress is probably snail-paced compared to most, but I get maximum fun for myself as I go.


Been playing since closed beta back in Feb 2013 and I'm _still_ only MR18. "Go at your own pace" is a _mood_ once you pass the MR10-12 hurdle.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As I understand it, MR 30 grants a lot of loadout and Riven slots plus the ability to give people boosts in a Relay - and you never have to worry about losing part of a weapon config because of Forma ever again.  Legendary rank only offers a special core that lets you max out any mod instantly, even (especially) the Primed mods the Void Trader gives.


Yeah, after MR 16-ish MR is mostly a matter of convenience. By the time you hit 10-12 you should have most of the Star Chart unlocked, but on top of _that_ by the time you hit MR16 you never have to worry about getting bad Riven rolls.

This might change over time, but considering how glacial DE has been to adjust things post-MR16 (outside stuff like Steel Path, anyways) I imagine there's still at least a year or two left.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I'll give two tips with Loid: Nekros is your friend. As is just blitzing the initial Necramech, the Vault "Bonus" after the Necramech, then going straight back and starting over from the top. Once you no longer need a tier, don't look back.
> 
> Specifically: Nekros can drop additional matrixes and Necramech parts. Which are _guaranteed_ drops per Necramech, versus _fairly uncommon_ for follow-up Bounties (regardless of tier). The matrix tier _and_ number of Necramechs present (thus the number of Matrix drops) both increase with higher level bounties, so whereas the first tier will barely yield 1-2k Reputation (due to 1-2 Matrixes), the third tier will yield 15-30k Reputation (due to 3-6 Matrixes, often with at least one successful Desecrate pop).


Nekros is admittedly one I was reluctant to put in my "stable" as back during my first 20+ ranks there was a player willing to play them consistently.  He's currently the 'Frame in my "Weapon Grinder" loadout slot meant for fast leveling, as I had a spare Aura Forma (now THERE'S a mechanic I way overused as a paying player - the item that makes every Aura the "right" one for mod slot purposes in a single Warframe.  Any 'Frame properly inducted into my "stable" has one.  Non-paying players had, like, one chance to get that type of Forma so far without earning Platinum another way?).



Attaman said:


> Note that you're going to need at least 20 Grandmother Tokens as well for a Serishard Glass if you ever intend to max them out. After that, most of the stuff should be assorted junk from the progression trees.


Seriglass is also used for three weapon blueprints and I won't need it until the last rank otherwise, so yeah, I've got time for that one.



Attaman said:


> A group will be immensely helpful when running Isolation Vaults, if only because of how DE made Necramechs an enemy who're invulnerable except for three locations on their body (with all three locations being ones they actively make efforts to shield from you if Solo).


This is going to be one of those situations like the Ramparts in Sortie missions where they turn the parts faster than you can move around them, isn't it?



Anyways, as I was saying in the Vent thread, I got swarmed for three hours after putting the trade offers up on the Warframe Market.  I've still got about 9 pieces to buy, but I basically ran out of trade orders for the day so I'm laying low until tonight where I'll finish this off.

There were a few etiquette things I noticed.  Biggest thing is that people were sending the message and doing invites IMMEDIATELY, without waiting for a response or considering for what I was in at the time.  That is something I actually consider rude, and during peak messaging swarm time those players got delayed while I dealt with people who were willing to let the other party talk.

The fact that people sell off pieces to other players when I don't respond immediately is just expected, people somehow manage to have worse patience than me (which is a miracle given what I stated over in the Vent thread).  One of my sales and one of my buys went down the way they did specifically BECAUSE both sides had patience (what happened in both cases was that we got INTO THE DOJO just about to do the trade and the buyer had a freak connection issue - or in my case, a 2-second power brownout that delayed the trade by about 10 minutes in the end).

One of my buys (for a Pyrana piece I believe) was facilitated by a third party.  As in, someone did the message, brought me into the dojo, and their friend is the one who had the piece.  Caught me off guard, but I assume this is basically one of those language-interpreter situations as the actual person with the piece never said a word.

Overall, I've learned my lesson not to put more than 5 buy or sell orders, or 1 order for a really hot item either way, up on the Warframe Market as "visible" at once.  And like I said... I'm probably going to be picky about what I put up for sale on that place.  I might not worry about selling for 40 Platinum, but given I'm in a situation where I can actually respond to the coupons that come in on Daily Tribute sometimes I'm not going to obsess over getting a measly 5 Platinum for a piece.  Plus I'm still in a spot where I value Ducats a lot more.



UPDATE: After two days of trading, I am finally, FINALLY caught up on all the Primes I've missed, and fully current.  Pretty much any part that comes in, I can evaluate whether it's a sell or a Ducat item without having to worry about hoarding my own pieces.  I will have Kitguns and Moas to grind for gilding and mastery rank.  And I come out of this with more than enough Platinum to get a month of both resource boosters.

....which I will not be doing just yet.  I may get small ones if I need them for the Matrices, but after the Necramech is acquired?  I am slowing WAY down for a while. I have several goals: Steel Path, Liches/Sisters, Riven Mods (which means Sorties and getting Slivers when I have too many of the Lich keywords), Conservation (Ivara's gonna work most likely), and hoarding more Relics for the next wave.  If we get a Double Resource weekend and I'm there for it, then it's time to get as much Kuva as I can, otherwise I hit that up sporadically.

I will NOT be grinding the Helene node to level up all the items I acquired, or even most of them.  No, I plan to take them alongside my non-Steel-Path missions to level up now.  The only things I'd consider using Helene for are Lich/Sister weapons (as I have to level those multiple times), and I will level Warframes there during those times (at least, the ones I have no plans to use).

Plan is to hit the game up for no more than an hour a day, not get upset if I miss a Sortie, and max out at 3 hours per day on a weekend.  If that looks like a lot, in the last 2 weeks I've been playing for a whopping 61 hours.  I'd be capping play at about 10 hours a week, or 20 hours for two weeks.  So yeah, there's DEFINITELY a slowdown here, down to about a third of the time.


....oh, and I actually got INCREDIBLY lucky and managed to get all three Requiems (to make the rest of this make sense, I often call them "keywords") on the Kuva Tonkor lich on the second try.  First try, the one keyword I knew didn't work as the start.  I put it as the second, a keyword I've never had as the third, and put in one keyword that had only one use on its mod as the first.  When the other players saw this go down, they thought I was using Oull (which, to be fair, I actually have two of that keyword, I just haven't used it yet).

I have 3 "defiled" keyword mods.  One more and I'll transmute.

I still think 3 tries is a good lich standard unless they show up REALLY early.  Settled for a Hind with the Electric element (Nova made this one) as the next one as I have a Riven for the Hind.  Once I get this, I put an Impact weapon from the Sisters side (so Rhino gets to spawn a nemesis now) as my next nemesis and then I don't blitz that for a while.  (EDIT: This turned out to be the Tetra.  I REALLY wanted Arca Plasmor... but when I got two Flux Rifles and a Diplos, and am in the phase where I still need to get everything eventually?  I'm not gonna whine too hard about it.)

This and a Necramech, that'll wrap up the blitz.


UPDATE 2:  I ran a lot of Isolation Vaults.  It turns out I not only have the parts to make Voidrig, thanks to getting the damaged parts with the last gasp of my resource booster I'm more-or-less at a point where I can build Bonewidow too.  Because the vault I spammed was Tier 3, I MAY even have enough Matrices where I don't need to run Vaults, period.

"But Frosty, Bonewidow requires Cranial Foremounts, and the fish that drops those needs a bait that requires rank 4 Entrati!"

I got lucky.  Daughter had some for sale for a small fee in Platinum.  When you're that close, THAT kind of nudge is worth it.  THIS is why you hold on to some chump-change Platinum whenever you can.

I WILL still need rank 3 to actually get Bonewidow's blueprint, but that's the only real hiccup there.

NOW I can slow down.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2021)

Okay, so now that I'm the phase of actually slowing down... there are some things I want to do with my arsenal.

Namely, because I have a lot of gear with Eidolon lenses in it, I actually want to start standardizing the colors in my weaponry and loadout.  Certain 'frames and weapons having certain color schemes (in particular energy colors) to match their schools.

Yeah, it's "fashion 'frame" time.

So, I've got six sets of "color standards" to make here - one for each of the five focus schools, and a sixth for "no school".  Possibly a seventh if a weapon is "this is MR fodder" kinds of unfitting to my playstyle, but I'm not going there QUITE yet.

I have no idea what colors would fit with most of the schemes.  I just know at this point that having a standard cyan-and-pink color scheme for every 'Frame gets downright butt-ugly with a lot of them - and it's time to change that.

No, not even that color scheme in my Operator.  I will want to change it from brown-and-purple, but I'm most likely not going all bright colors with that one.  I'll have to experiment.

Anyways, the only one I fully know for sure is Naramon.  I already know I want a red energy color... and given that's the Focus path for my two stealth 'Frames and several stealth weapons, I was thinking gold and green as the main colors.  (Yes, I went full '80s with this one.)

I also plan to test energy colors for the others.  Current considerations are pink for Madurai (that color REALLY helps with telling that Nova's ult got someone), green or brown with Vazarin (plague colors suit Saryn), blue-white or purple for Zenurik (Volt is on that one and I want his powers to look like ACTUAL lightning), and orange for Unairu (it mainly goes with an awesome white-and-orange scheme I had at one point for the Harrow).

Here are all the 'Frames in specific schools in my case:


Spoiler: Warframes by School



*Madurai:* Chroma, Nova, Octavia, Trinity
*Zenurik:* Oberon, Rhino, Volt
*Vazarin:* Excalibur, Saryn, Wisp
*Naramon:* Atlas, Ivara, Khora, Loki, Mesa
*Unairu:* Frost, Harrow, Inaros



I won't list every weapon I have designated by lens, at least not here.  We'd be here for a while if I did.  Let's just note that any Kuva/Tenet weapon I have lensed is currently for Madurai and leave it at that (Tonkor's being set to Naramon once it's maxed as its base one is set to Naramon right now, I don't know what I'll do with the Hind).

(I also have to sort out my Syandanas.  My rule with them is that I am not to use the same one twice, and I think I have enough at this point to fit that rule for every 'Frame in the game.  I DEFINITELY have enough to fit every 'Frame I use on a semi-regular basis.)

Any suggestions as far as colors in particular?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2021)

So I'm going to try to keep these posts down to one a week, maybe one every two weeks if not a whole lot is happening in-game or on my end.  Other than responses of course.  I don't even have plans to edit posts relentlessly like I had been doing during my blitz.

I'll probably have more to say on game status when Nidus Prime lands.  I DID hear some people suggest it shouldn't be Hema/Hirudo Prime, but instead Gazal Machete Prime and Djinn Prime, that ship off with Nidus Prime.  We'll have to see.  Whatever it is, I'm sticking with the relics on that one and going with my original plan of waiting to buy a Prime Access until Harrow Prime drops (which I THINK may be next after Nidus).

Anyways, I've hit MR 28 and Nekros has officially been inducted into my stable proper.  He's for use when I need mobility in a farm task (such as recent Toroid farming to level Vox Solaris), whereas Khora's there if I can just chokepoint the enemy.

My real task this weekend that encouraged me to get another 3-day resource booster was a bunch of weapon blueprints that have been sitting in storage too long.  I know Tatsu and Plinx are among them, but forgot the rest.  Anyways, I have REALLY bad luck with the Profit-Taker bounties as I've gotten Atmo Systems instead of Gyromag Systems more than I'd want (I swear, the item's rarity is just a suggestion), and the actual fight with Profit-Taker in my experience has just been "pray you have enough lives, nothing you can build will give you needed survivability".

Harrow gives me 10 seconds to live.

Trinity barely nulls any damage even with the maximum reduction on Blessing.

Rhino I don't have time to charge up a decent Iron Skin.

And even Necramechs don't survive long because I can't follow the sheer amount of chaos enough to dodge ANYTHING.

I am REALLY tempted to try Nova to slow down all the minions, but that doesn't solve Profit-Taker itself.

There's actually a mod I'm trying to get off of Profit-Taker, called "Ammo Chain".  Beyond that, Toroids are the only reason for me to keep coming back to Profit-Taker in a group scenario, so I may actually prefer to farm normal Toroids even though I'll need some Crisma for Larkspur and maxing Vox Solaris.  I can only hope Exploiter Orb isn't nearly as crazy.

Also, I only got 1 Seriglass Shard so far.  I'm in reach of all three of the weapons that will need one, so I'm going to have to do a LOT more tasks for Grandmother in the Necralisk, BUT at least I can wait to pick that up because they don't need Argon and Seriglass at the exact same time in the process.  (Unlike one weapon that required Argon and Gyromag Systems in the same recipe.)

I still don't know how many more weapons and equipment pieces I'll need for MR 29 or even MR 30.  It can't be all that many honestly.  Though I AM going to have to do much more Lich/Sister stuff in the process.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 31, 2021)

The best option I've found for durability against Profit-Taker is Zephyr, of all things.

There's a bunch of funky weapons / attacks around that nullify Turbulence (plus you still need to worry about Nullifiers), but Turbulence funnily enough _does_ work on Profit-Taker's missiles and a number of other attacks as _well_ as Tailwind making it relatively easier to avoid the force-field attack.

Now, in return if anyone gets in melee range of you you'll _melt_ because Zephyr has no armor whatsoever and their panic buttons tend to be energy expensive. But they can buy you some breathing room with Turbulence, Tailwind, and Whirlwind. Just, uh, don't expect to have a fun run if the entire party's Zephyr because you want at least somebody giving some flat damage buffs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2021)

Attaman said:


> The best option I've found for durability against Profit-Taker is Zephyr, of all things.
> 
> There's a bunch of funky weapons / attacks around that nullify Turbulence (plus you still need to worry about Nullifiers), but Turbulence funnily enough _does_ work on Profit-Taker's missiles and a number of other attacks as _well_ as Tailwind making it relatively easier to avoid the force-field attack.
> 
> Now, in return if anyone gets in melee range of you you'll _melt_ because Zephyr has no armor whatsoever and their panic buttons tend to be energy expensive. But they can buy you some breathing room with Turbulence, Tailwind, and Whirlwind. Just, uh, don't expect to have a fun run if the entire party's Zephyr because you want at least somebody giving some flat damage buffs.


I... would have considered your idea in the event that Nova's slowing effect didn't do enough.

After some testing, I found that Nova upped my survival (and from what I can tell, the team's survival) considerably.  With the adds slowed down, I can actually focus on the Profit-Taker.  Combine the Necramech, the terrain, the Archgun, and my stack of health/shield restores when things get REALLY hairy, and I actually contribute reasonably well to fights now.  With a Vectis set to Radiation (a holdover from the Eidolons), my Magnetic Diplos set to Viral, and the Voidrig's Heat/Blast ultimate, I cover enough elements that I feel pretty safe overall in that fight.  The elements covered don't all have to be all-stars, they just need to be able to reasonably contribute (the Voidrig's ult pretty much changes the shield INSTANTLY it's that powerful.  The rest put enough numbers that if I had to do the final timed phase myself, I have a shot at it).

I will consider Zephyr if I need to up my game further with that fight.  I think I get tons of loadout slots at MR 30, at which point I can probably spare one for Zephyr.


I'm in the process of building Larkspur now, and I got rank 3 with Vox Solaris - I can still consider doing the Phase 2 mission on days when I don't have a booster, but when I do, my time's better spent against Profit-Taker.  I'm probably going to try earning the parts for my Gravimags first, and then when I hit rank 4 and have all the Amp parts, buy up the rest of the stuff I need for Gravimags then.  (I think I'm going to need like 5-6, since apparently the Entrati weapons come with them already?)


By the way, I've totaled up the weapons coming in... and before factoring in things like Lich weapons, if I max everything I have and everything I'm currently building (this includes Lavos), I will JUST make it to MR 29.

If I get every Kuva/Tenet weapon (including the four that require Holokeys) I'm missing and at least get them to 30, I'm either going to make it to MR 30 or get REALLY close to it.

I may start going after Lich weapons again very soon.  As far as leveling things though?  Want to wait for a Double Affinity weekend, at which point I will grab a booster and do a leveling spree.


I am still going to have to deal with Steel Path at some point before long.  THAT is when I will worry about meta-tier damage and builds (what was it, Heat/Viral/Slash is the last I heard outside of stuff like Condition Overload?), although I feel like CC is going to be super-important.


....oh, and I may have come around on Helminth, if what I've heard is true that 1. A subsumed ability only affects one configuration of the 'Frame and not all of them, and 2. it's reversible.

Reversible changes are VITAL to this.  I've actually got a few non-Primed versions of 'Frames I'll want to subsume first, and I may have to farm a few old 'Frames, but none of that would have mattered if Helminth's changes to the recipient can't be undone.


Oh, and Yareli will be building soon.  If I can get a second blueprint from Simaris, she may actually be one of the first 'Frames I subsume.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2021)

The thing with Zephyr is that they specialize in _nothing _(except, arguably, Index runs as a bot killer), but they’re also _terrible _in nothing but Stealth and Eidolon Runs.

Tornado can be a surprisingly effective crowd controller (when the Tornado AI doesn’t fuck you over by choosing utterly inane enemies to drop the whirlwinds on), which is what you use your Nova there for. Turbulence with a stretched Range will usually keep you safe from non-Beam ranged attacks (and even some of them: The game isn’t particularly consistent), their 2 power (name escapes me ATM) is good for ragdolling enemies (it’s this and Turbulence that make them vicious in Index), and Tailwind remains one of the best (if finicky) mobility powers in the game. They also have good base shields and health which makes them ironically more durable against certain status effects (specifically, Slash). Turbulence has the added bonus of being super versatile for non-Infested Defense, Mobile Defense, and Extraction missions BTW. Plus Tornado in anything where more crowd control never hurts.

As said: They do nothing _perfect_, but are pretty much tailor made for “Running with Pubs” since you can at least partially plug most holes in a squad layout. 

For Steel Path, that sounds about right. Also consider Warframes with Finisher-based powers as most Finishers still ignore armor which is the main bottleneck against Grineer in Steel Path.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2021)

Noted about Zephyr.  I actually plan to give her a tryout next week.

Y'see, I've been blitzing Liches/Sisters.  In addition to the Impact Tetra that Rhino spawned, I got Loki to spawn a Radiation Chakhurr (at I think 53%) with an Ephemera, my Atlas spawned a Toxic Karak at 58%, and my Chroma spawned a Heat Drakgoon.  The Drakgoon's Lich is worth mentioning because she stole an Ayatan Sculpture, which I did not know they could do.

Needless to say, she's one Nemesis that felt like a personal vendetta.

Now I've had Saryn spawn a Sister with a Detron.  Only 29%, but I will get another Ephemera.

I actually have it planned out which 'Frames are going to spawn my first set of weapons.  I've planned it so that they cover the rest of my stable, with any further ones being handled by Nezha, Nidus, Zephyr, Limbo, Equinox, Garuda, Lavos, and Yareli.  Most of them will be fighting the Lich/Sister themselves, just for style.  This will not hold when I have Equinox and Limbo spawn Nemeses though.

I think I'm going to have Zephyr try spawning an Arca Plasmor when I pick up on this next week and facing that Sister will be her tryout as to whether I can learn her.  However, I won't have time this weekend to do anything and I won't be near a computer anyhow.  (Also why I'm doing the weekly post a bit early this time.)


Anyways, weekly stuff... new Nightwave just dropped.  I'm seeing a few decent goodies, including the wings from Star Days and a special Ephemera at the top of the list.  I must admit I used my Creds from the first rank of the Nightwave to get Wolf Beacons - as I don't have the Wolf Sledge yet.


UPDATE: Next Prime Vault was announced, and it looks like Nyx and Rhino.  Weapon-wise, this WOULD mean Hikou and Scindo Prime, but there's enough availability of those relics thanks to Nyx Prime's place in Railjack.  Ankyros and Boltor Prime, on the other hand, would become available again.

I have all that, though.

The cosmetics look nice, but the only real benefit I'd get from these packs is the primed Distilling Extractor.  And I really am not diligent with those as it is.

Probably a pass from me.  PROBABLY.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2021)

So.

Back from my break.  Let's update my list of goals:

Get all the Lich/Sister weapons.  One part of this will be easier when they update Corrupted Holokeys to drop more, which they are working on.
Get one of every basic 'Frame for my Helminth.  I can pace this one up until I get the Unbound Subsume perk, at which point I'll probably blitz it.
Max standing with Entrati.  A few bounties in a row can fix this up.
Max standing with Vox Solaris.  I will be re-buying boosters in the next few days for this purpose.
I will say that as far as the Lich/Sister weapons... I don't have plans to convert a Lich or Sister before that's done.



UNLESS I get one with a really good name.  Like the one time I saw a male (well, okay, assigned a male body) Lich named Miss Horr during those missions.  (Someone else's Lich, naturally, else I'd have gone on about it by now.)


UPDATE: Tenet Detron lady is no more.  Current lich has a 50% Heat Kuva Kraken.

As far as Operator goes... one more day of maximum standing on Quills and I will max Magus Husk, so any further focus on Arcanes can be the Virtuos variants.  That, and the only prism I need to level for Mastery is the one I can't reach until rank 4 with Vox Solaris.  I have determined that I will keep 3 amps besides my basic Mote Amp (that I can't discard as is): 6-2-3, 4-6-7, and 7-4-7.  I actually like the Dissic Scaffold (the 6 in the 4-6-7), it just won't work on an Eidolon-hunting build (which is what the 7-4-7 is meant to be).  A 4 prism on the 4-6-7 was meant to make the Operator be like an assault rifle with a grenade launcher, but this could also be useful on the Profit-Taker now that I think about it.  The 6-2-3 is strictly if I need to use the Operator in a mission.

I have resumed the arduous process of ranking up weapons, as well.  I'm getting the worst out of the way immediately by dealing with the four Kitguns I never got ranked, then I'll proceed with the other guns.  It was even slower because I was fixated on the Amps, but that's mostly done.



And as far as Nyx/Rhino Prime.... yeah, I'm definitely passing on those for the time being, and likely to pass them up fully.  I'd only care about the accessory packs and they're not worth $40+ together.



UPDATE 2: So, as far as Ephemera go, I actually HATE the Eros Wings one.  It blocks most of my screen on all reasonable viewing angles.  I only dared it because I'm done leveling Prime frames for the moment and moved on to Garuda - which is named for an avian in Hinduism as I recall.

I will probably not keep that one on her.  I have the full Prisma Avia armor as is.

Also, regarding Kitgun chambers, which I am leveling first because I had to do those twice.  I already have Vermisplicer and Tombfinger because of Rivens.  Knowing that, Rattleguts and Gaze will only serve as MR fodder until I get a Riven.  Catchmoon is interesting as a punch-through shotgun-type weapon, and Sporelacer... I wish I had put better parts on the Sporelacer as I would seriously consider keeping that one even without a Riven to match it.


I also forgot.... we have Thermia Fractures available this weekend.  I will have to do those eventually (probably during this round while I have the booster active) to get the resources to face the Exploiter Orb someday because Hildryn's acquired that way.  (I'll have to do this more than usual as I'll need the Lazulite Toroids to build TWO Hildryns, because Hildryn's ability from the Helminth isn't exactly trash.)


UPDATE 3: I grew more tolerant of the Eros Wings, mainly because they fade out when in combat.

Anyways, I've maxed a few more 'Frames and weapons, and MR 29 is now mine.  That test was brutal - after about four failed practice setups, I wound up using a Trinity modded for defense (enough Strength and Duration to make Link work, etc.), a Bubonico (for most enemies), a Kuva Brakk modded for Corrosive/Heat (for the Heavy Gunners and the last 10-20 enemies), and my Cyath Zaw.

I will want to get used to Lavos as a 'Frame.  He actually seems fun to work with.  Garuda... jury's still out on her, honestly.

Also, I've built my last couple of Amps.  I will need to get more Quills rep for gilding them, but that's for later.

I may put off Entrati and Vox Solaris because of the whole Thermia Fractures thing.  I want about 15-20 Diluted Thermia for the sake of Exploiter Orb.  Even if I don't need that much to make two copies of Hildryn, the extra Toroids will help for Vox Solaris standing.


UPDATE 4: Getting mighty tired of the Rivens I get from Sorties and elsewhere being ALL about melee.  I'd REALLY appreciate a gun Riven about now.

Anyways, tried Thermia Fractures for the first time.  It's a bit more intense than I expected, but I'll make it priority this weekend because it turns out boosters count for the Diluted Thermia you get at the end.

Also, Heat Kraken acquired.  I specifically chose to go after a Magnetic Nukor for the next weapon, and after a few runs Lavos was able to get one.  I can fix the fact it's a measly 27% later.  I may do the Impact Arca Plasmor right after this, we'll see.


UPDATE 5: Vox Solaris and Entrati are now maxed.

Invigoration segment installed, and it came up Valkyr, Atlas, and Mirage as my first three.  I forget the exact infusions.

Magnetic Nukor, and an Electric Zarr that my Excalibur spawned, have also been acquired.

I am having bad luck getting the Impact Arca Plasmor.  Zephyr can do this alone with the Xoris, sure (regular rank 2 when I'm not trying 100%), but the only different weapon I spawned was one Spirex and that's not what I'm after this time.  Been repeats otherwise.  I MAY have to grind somewhere for Zenith Crowns.

And perhaps I should try harder and attain the Protea piece and Stropha stock while I'm at it....  (I don't need Stahlta because I got the Unreal weapons pack.)

I do know my next 5 Frames to have Liches/Sisters after Zephyr will be Nekros, Khora, Ivara, Limbo, and Equinox.  That will leave one 'Frame per element, aside from Impact, which is being closed out here with Zephyr.  Nezha for Heat, Trinity for Cold, Volt for Elec, Nidus for Toxin, Garuda for Radiation, and Yareli for Magnetic.  Nezha I know I want to send to the Void for a Sister weapon, but I don't know if I should hit up another one with the sequence of 5 that I just mentioned.

We're also close to a Balor Fomorian being launched.  That'll be my next post here.


UPDATE 6: Well, that was the INTENTION.  I still think Balor Fomorian's gonna happen this weekend or next week sometime - and I REALLY want that Imperator Vandal as I think that's the only Archgun I have left.

I did eventually get that Impact Arca Plasmor, and the Ephemera to match (antics included a comment from another player that said Sister was actually T-posing on me at about the point where she retreated to Railjack territory).  Toxin Kohm is the next one I got.

I'm closing in on a full set, at which point I can worry about their respective percentages - and clean up on the Ephemera I didn't get.

Regarding Granum Void, I think I can in fact farm the whole thing without assistance if I use the Xoris - I hit a full clear on it at least once during my attempts to get the Arca Plasmor.  Zephyr's got just enough defense and speed to pull it off.  I think she's a keeper when I get the big batch of loadout slots.

I think that aside from Conclave, the only syndicate where I'm not max rank and won't screw things up by maxing it is Ventkids.  That is basically going to involve me spamming the K-Drive races.

Rapidly closing in on Steel Path being one of the few things I have left.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2021)

Hoo boy, a LOT went down since we last convened.


First off, Nidus Prime landed.  And the weapons he got are.... Strun and Magnus?!?  Funny thing is, Strun (at least its Wraith variant that I'll have until I secure the Prime) is actually still a passable shotgun.  Are there any other shotguns with partial reload in this game?

I plan on getting the pieces for three Magnus Primes because I predict Baro will have an Akmagnus Prime relic in the near future.

Nidus Prime's access has a Necramech skin, but I don't think I will be picking it up.  That skin is not worth $50 and I'm already trying to wean off relying on boosters 24/7, at least for a little while.


I have good reason to believe the next access will be Harrow and you'd better believe I'm buying THAT one full-tier.


Speaking of boosters, they're running alternating credit and affinity booster weekends up until New War lands.  More on the boosters in a bit.


Operation Plague Star returns for the rest of the month.  In addition to what it's had in the past (now's the time to get the Infested Zaw strikes and grips if you want them), you can get the parts for a power saw that... is quite frankly a novelty.  Still, if you can get the right groups or have tons of Phylaxis and Catalysts, you can actually get enough Operational Standing for one fully-built Forma PER RUN.


I was able to secure every Tenet and Kuva weapon in some form.  Even have a converted Kuva Lich:


Spoiler: About my Kuva Lich



While I was farming weapons to fusion I got a Lich with an Impact Grattler... and the name of "Cudd Ompiss".  I'm sorry, but a name that ridiculous HAD to be the Lich I spared.  I will eventually spare a Sister of Parvos to get that sigil but I'm probably not going to get as epic a name.




After tagging along with a clanmate for a Nightwave, I am a LOT more confident in doing Steel Path.  A Vermisplicer primary and a Redeemer Prime kitted for Condition Overload and Radiation (or Corrosive against Infested) as a finishing strike works WONDERS.


I've also mostly finished the Ventkids syndicate.  Still planning on a couple boards for mastery, one "final board" that will be my permanent keeper, some mods, and Kompressa, but that's because I waited until I hit Logical to even go after any of the proper drops.  Taxman's Curve is probably the best "standing per minute" race - if you can't get that, go for a high-end race like Lord of the Board.


And by abusing the affinity booster weekend, getting all my Kuva and Tenet weapons to their first Forma, and being aggressive about missing parts.... I actually got to and completed the ball-bustingly difficult MR 30 test.  So now I've hit True Master and can do Relay blessings whenever I remember to do it.  My secret was the two weapons I described above in the Steel Path entry, plus my ESO Saryn Prime build (which has unusually high efficiency for an ESO build because I don't trust randoms) with Sevagoth's Gloom in place of Toxic Lash.  I did deploy my Lich around wave 4 for good measure, but the real point of the test is to kill as fast as you can and keep killing even when the bosses are out.  You NEED a lot of the tiny life support packs to make it through that, and you need them to drop in a manner where you're not instantly grabbing them.

Naturally, there's likely to be a lot of players who laugh at the test being difficult, but I never got around to learning the nuances of Mesa's kit and how to not instantly get murdered every time I try to use the ultimate.  Oh well.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 15, 2021)

For reference, it’s approximately 7-8 maxed out runs of Plague Star to get the full saw (BP, Components, Stance). Which is a bit grind-y but also a given since we don’t know if Nidus Prime BP will chiefly be Plague Star or not yet so people are going to farm the event anyhow.

I’m doing better on Steel Path since farming some Arcanes and swapping out my Vectis Prime load out, but I still lack confidence in anything past Venus without a squad or actually digging into the weapon meta. Which is a pain as the weapon meta simply isn’t fun IMO being reliant about multi-maxing either Kitguns or Kuva weaponry and I swore “never again” back in like 2016 when I multi-Forma’d a Synapse.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 15, 2021)

Attaman said:


> For reference, it’s approximately 7-8 maxed out runs of Plague Star to get the full saw (BP, Components, Stance). Which is a bit grind-y but also a given since we don’t know if Nidus Prime BP will chiefly be Plague Star or not yet so people are going to farm the event anyhow.


Yep, about 8 runs is what it took.  I basically used it and the affinity weapon to grind for Necramech and Archgun levels (both are on their last Forma now).

.....revealing in the process that the one Archgun weapon for which I got a Riven (yeah, I decided to pick up an Archgun Riven while I was getting the Grendel parts) is in fact absolute crap.  (There were TWO weapons I didn't want - Corvas and Cyngas - and I got a Corvas Riven.  It's a gun that just doesn't fit good Necramech or ground weapon uses.)

Y'know, while I mention Grendel, I now can easily bring Revenant into my B-squad at minimum (I will organize my squads this weekend, though I know that Nova, Trinity, and Saryn are locked into A-squad on merit and Excal may make A-squad purely due to the unobtainable Prime) because I outright solo'ed the last two Grendel piece missions I needed thanks to abusing Enthrall.




Attaman said:


> I’m doing better on Steel Path since farming some Arcanes and swapping out my Vectis Prime load out, but I still lack confidence in anything past Venus without a squad or actually digging into the weapon meta. Which is a pain as the weapon meta simply isn’t fun IMO being reliant about multi-maxing either Kitguns or Kuva weaponry and I swore “never again” back in like 2016 when I multi-Forma’d a Synapse.


Funny thing is, I don't fully know the melee meta.  I only know that the common firearm meta is Heat/Viral/Slash, mainly due to their status effects - Viral to increase the raw damage dealt and Heat/Slash for damage over time (and I THINK Slash bypasses armor and shields).

I had a Lich resist two of those (I THINK Heat and Viral) and my clan was pitying me when they found out.  Too bad said Lich had an Electric weakness so it basically wound up moot.

My own Vermisplicer uses Ramflare for the high status procs and Brash because range matters more with a status gun than raw damage.

I also know that Radiation hits Grineer boss armor and to a lesser extent Corpus boss armor really, REALLY hard.  Not so much Infested, though - more of them are weak to Corrosive.  (I think the Hemocyte from Plague Star is weak to BOTH to some degree.)


Pretty much the only fun that can be derived from the meta damage builds is the sheer number of kills per second.  I find myself suddenly wondering if I could clear the base Star Chart with nothing but an Embolist pistol (the one I sometimes call "the perfume gun" because of how weak and short-ranged its stream is) and a non-offensive Frame.

(I multi-Forma Kuva weaponry for the mastery as-is, so that's not as big an issue.  Though I HAVE had my own woes with meta builds - using up 6 Forma on the Amprex is overkill and I THINK I got away with only 2 on the Vermisplicer, maybe 3, and only 1 on the Redeemer Prime.)


----------



## Attaman (Sep 15, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yep, about 8 runs is what it took.  I basically used it and the affinity weapon to grind for Necramech and Archgun levels (both are on their last Forma now).
> 
> .....revealing in the process that the one Archgun weapon for which I got a Riven (yeah, I decided to pick up an Archgun Riven while I was getting the Grendel parts) is in fact absolute crap.  (There were TWO weapons I didn't want - Corvas and Cyngas - and I got a Corvas Riven.  It's a gun that just doesn't fit good Necramech or ground weapon uses.)


Being fair, a lot of Archwing weapons have ceased to be particularly good over time. I remember when Grattler use to be one of - if not _the_ - best Archwing gun, and now it's generally put at the bottom of everything that isn't low-level Archwing (and even only then due to the built-in AoE). Even so, ouch. Arbitration has somehow become even less fun to grind over time, so a shame to lose out on an expense there.

... I say somehow, but I know how: Vitus was made into a much bigger pain to farm.  



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know, while I mention Grendel, I now can easily bring Revenant into my B-squad at minimum (I will organize my squads this weekend, though I know that Nova, Trinity, and Saryn are locked into A-squad on merit and Excal may make A-squad purely due to the unobtainable Prime) because I outright solo'ed the last two Grendel piece missions I needed thanks to abusing Enthrall.


Excalibur is amazingly solid in general, if only because solid base stats _and_ the fact that abilities that blind / stun are stupidly useful for almost everything that isn't a boss run. Excalibur is how I did most of my Isolation Vault runs because Warframe has spawn limits so if you park your ass on an objective and keep spamming Blind / Howl you can just tourist frame for 4/5ths the defensive stages' timers. 


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Funny thing is, I don't fully know the melee meta.


Use to be "Blood Rush and / or Condition Overload". Now my understanding is it's "Blood Rush". Which sounds simplified, but seriously even post so many nerfs that mod turns a ton of weapons into blenders. If you really want to get fiesty throw a Riven on top.

Melee eventually runs into issues due to never quite scaling quite as high as a lot of guns on individual attacks (even with super Red-Crits), but unlimited ammo and various other melee mechanics can do a world of hurt.

... Alternatively just open people up to Finishers. Finishers melt everything that isn't a boss (Finishers aren't to be confused for Mercy Kills, BTW) since they get huge damage multipliers _and_ outright ignore armor (as well as stacking with everything else). So you can do stuff like hypothetically run Steel Path with a Skana if you have the right Finisher openers / a couple good mods. You just have to deal with the whole "Getting close enough to stab somebody" part.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I only know that the common firearm meta is Heat/Viral/Slash, mainly due to their status effects - Viral to increase the raw damage dealt and Heat/Slash for damage over time (and I THINK Slash bypasses armor and shields).


Slash doesn't bypass shields anymore, but if you lose your shields (which is trivially easy and only applies to one faction anyhow) it still does a world of hurt.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I also know that Radiation hits Grineer boss armor and to a lesser extent Corpus boss armor really, REALLY hard.  Not so much Infested, though - more of them are weak to Corrosive.  (I think the Hemocyte from Plague Star is weak to BOTH to some degree.)


The best thing about Radiation is that if it Procs you generally don't have to worry about who it Proc'd on for at least a few seconds. Sometimes it's a nice breather to just melt a quarter of an encounter with Radiation Procs and run away during the distraction. Less useful in missions where your goal is killing, but if just looking to not die / buy time solid either way.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pretty much the only fun that can be derived from the meta damage builds is the sheer number of kills per second.  I find myself suddenly wondering if I could clear the base Star Chart with nothing but an Embolist pistol (the one I sometimes call "the perfume gun" because of how weak and short-ranged its stream is) and a non-offensive Frame.


Embolist melts Corpus and also, back when Dark Sector use to be a thing, Tenno too. Its one real weakness is the fact that, even post buffs, it has a range only marginally further than a RAID can. Which makes it compete with the melee meta.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Being fair, a lot of Archwing weapons have ceased to be particularly good over time. I remember when Grattler use to be one of - if not _the_ - best Archwing gun, and now it's generally put at the bottom of everything that isn't low-level Archwing (and even only then due to the built-in AoE). Even so, ouch. Arbitration has somehow become even less fun to grind over time, so a shame to lose out on an expense there.
> 
> ... I say somehow, but I know how: Vitus was made into a much bigger pain to farm.


I actually decided to give it another try, after a 25-wave Arbitration Defense where I got as many Vitus Essence.  My second Archgun Riven... was for the Morgha, a gun I don't have yet (neither it nor Cortege), but one I'm actually kind of excited to try.

I only intend to hold an absolute maximum of three Archgun mods at a given time and those are the weapons I use (kit one for actual Archwing, one for ground, one for Necramech).  I'm hoping at least ONE of those is either Ayanga or Grattler or Mausolon, but Morgha is at least a viable keeper unlike what Corvas was.

What I'm thinking in that regard is this:
-Anything other than Cyngas (the one Archgun I outright won't even consider using again) will work for the actual Archwing.  Corvas, Dual Decurion, Fluctus, or Velocitus would ONLY work here as I could not get Velocitus to work too well on Profit-Taker and most of the other stuff is too slow to work elsewhere (Prisma Dual Decurion just doesn't have the magazine size needed to work outside Archwing).
-Most of the automatic weapons would work as a ground gun, but Ayanga, Larkspur, or Grattler is what I really want here.  I know exactly how much I can lay waste with those three.
-I generally want an explosive weapon for a Necramech.  The only thing preventing me from locking Mausolon here... is its absurd reload delay and having a consistently bad disposition.  Morgha's probably best here.

Must remember to bring a Smeeta Kavat to those missions as that's the only thing besides paid boosters that help Vitus Essence drops.  No Nekros there.

And I probably will run boosters consistently once I really need to farm Vitus Essence.



Attaman said:


> Embolist melts Corpus and also, back when Dark Sector use to be a thing, Tenno too. Its one real weakness is the fact that, even post buffs, it has a range only marginally further than a RAID can. Which makes it compete with the melee meta.


....I actually wound up getting an Embolist Riven shortly after our little discussion on it.  So I wound up trading an old relic for the Ruinous Extension mod (to make the Embolist usable outside melee range - I only traded the old relic because the game forced me to trade SOMEthing) and we'll see how much use it can get.

It already does surprisingly well on first- and maybe even second-stage Sorties.  With its disposition and a little work I would not be surprised if I could somehow use it reasonably on Steel Path.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm hoping at least ONE of those is either Ayanga or Grattler or Mausolon, but Morgha is at least a viable keeper unlike what Corvas was.


Ah, right. Forgot Kuva Grattler was added recently. While still bad in actual Archwing missions, it _does_ work reasonably enough on the ground.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Must remember to bring a Smeeta Kavat to those missions as that's the only thing besides paid boosters that help Vitus Essence drops.  No Nekros there.
> 
> And I probably will run boosters consistently once I really need to farm Vitus Essence.


IIRC, current Vitus drops go:
Something like 1-3 just for running the mission.
Something like a 5% drop rate from Drones.
Low chance of appearing on the cycles. I know at higher rotations in bundles, but don't recall if starting at Rotation A or only once up to B or C.

A shame as, while originally Arbitration was a _lot_ less forgiving (no revive mechanic, no loot unless somebody got out alive, only loot Rotation rewards you were alive for if you died at any point), it _spat out_ Vitus as well as had lower costs for everything. Understandable why some of the changes were made (Everyone ran Rhino or other "Can cheat damage / death" frames, which locked the mission type to only a half-dozen Warframes), but one should not have a 25-wave Defense or 30 minute Survival that runs the potential of less than 5 Vitus drops.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....I actually wound up getting an Embolist Riven shortly after our little discussion on it.  So I wound up trading an old relic for the Ruinous Extension mod (to make the Embolist usable outside melee range - I only traded the old relic because the game forced me to trade SOMEthing) and we'll see how much use it can get.
> 
> It already does surprisingly well on first- and maybe even second-stage Sorties.  With its disposition and a little work I would not be surprised if I could somehow use it reasonably on Steel Path.


Good Disposition will work wonder with a lot of weapons. I have gradually migrated from Lex Prime -> Vasto Prime -> Lato Prime because I've had some _scarily good_ Rivens for the latter two that mean switching out to Kitguns has been relatively moot at the levels I run. It also helps that an Embolist starts with a base Toxin element, which allows it to easily build up Viral (for non-Corpus factions) or Toxin + Dual Combination (for Corpus factions).

That said you _will_ want that range increase. Paradoxically the low crit chance means you're a little better off with loadout too as you don't need to worry about a Crit roll on the Riven _or_ the usual Crit Tax of "Primed Target Cracker and Pistol Gambit". The weapon might work relatively well on a Warframe like Zephyr since Turbulence makes "Getting close enough to use it" a relative non-factor.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I have gradually migrated from Lex Prime -> Vasto Prime -> *Lato Prime*


Time out for a second.  Lato Prime was a Founder exclusive, and Grand Master only.

Based on this comment:


Attaman said:


> Kudos for being a Founder. I've played long enough that I probably _should_ have made that investment, but c'est la vie.


I'm led to believe you didn't actually get any of the Founder packs.  So Lato Prime's out.


The only other "Prime" at those dispositions is the *Bronco* Prime, which is better than Vasto Prime disposition-wise, and the "Lato" available is Lato *Vandal*, which IS available from Elite Sanctuary Onslaught and has the same disposition as Vasto Prime.

Please clarify.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Time out for a second.  Lato Prime was a Founder exclusive, and Grand Master only.
> 
> Based on this comment:
> 
> ...


My bad: Lato Vandal. I managed to grab it before it was RNG (back when it was handed out to Beta players). Without a Riven it would have been... well, still a Lato Vandal. But the large magazine, passable Crit and Status chances, and decent Riven have made it... in some regards worse than a Vasto, but then I was usually dumping that thing's whole magazine into people's faces at higher levels anyhow.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2021)

Alright, so with MR 30 and very few things to actually retrieve and level (I have three 'Frames left as I've gotten Xaku now... plus maybe a dozen total weapons, two of which are time-gated and two of which have blueprints selling for WELL over 500 platinum)... I'm now in the process of reclaiming old 'Frames so subsume into the Helminth.

One of the best subsumes is sadly one of the three 'Frames I still need to attain (Protea to be specific).  I already have Rhino and Oberon (a Smite Trinity is my plan to eventually solo a full set of Eidolons) subsumed, and Harrow's not getting subsumed until the Prime version comes out (easy access to shields + CC can be dangerous sometimes)... I think the only other REALLY potent one might be Chroma?

Yeah, this is mostly for 100% completion.

Ash is going to be the most painful to do, but there are a DISTURBING number of these where I have to use Simaris reputation.  Out of the ones I have left, I count four WHOLE 'Frames remaining (Titania, Inaros, Mirage, and the aforementioned Chroma), plus four core blueprints (Atlas, Octavia, Protea, and Revenant), that can only be attained with Simaris reputation.

Still think this'll be a less tedious slog than Arbitrations.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 22, 2021)

(Savage) Silence is actually _extremely_ good as a Subsume ability. You generally want it on Warframes who don't have Range for their build, but "Easy access to Finishers + General Stun" can make a world of difference when plowing through Steel Path or other higher level content. Main drawback being that it's +1 for a lot of Warframes' already limited mod spaces.

Radial Blind (/ Finish) is also pretty good for much the same reason, with some perks (and disadvantages) over (Savage) Silence. LoS required, but the stun tends to last a tad longer, but you can still draw aggro, but you can reapply as needed.

Savior Decoy obviously remains a "Hey, watch this, [Does dumb shit]", which can be a bit hit or miss sometimes so might not be the best _default_ power but I could see use for in certain missions / events.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2021)

While I use this weekend to get a few odds-and-ends leveling things done like 'Mechs and K-Drives (I already have the drives maxed, I want to build one as general-use and I actually need to Forma it believe it or not), some other news dropped recently:

Nights of Naberus starts October 6th.  Instead of the plagued Zaw stuff, it's supposedly going to have Scarlet Spear's drops - meaning Basmu and/or Ceti Lacera becomes available again.

Another wing Ephemera involved too.  I THINK it's bat(/demon/dragon) wings.

Another charity campaign.

An interesting quality-of-life change to how Forma works in 'Frames, Archwings, and 'Mechs.  Depending on your MR, you actually keep your abilities when you use Forma.  So I'd keep all of them at full strength and... I think in your case you'd keep them all, but only the first ability would be full strength?

Hildryn and Protea getting deluxe skins - and Protea's will reskin the Tonkor apparently?

A bunch of tech stuff.

....and apparently something about werewolves and whether Sevagoth paves the way for more non-traditional Warframes in the future?  If they DO make a werewolf-themed Warframe, I propose the name Gizotso, which if I'm not being trolled is the Basque version of the werewolf myth.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 25, 2021)

Those bat / dragon / demon wings are going to very quickly become a _thing_ in the community. I can see it now. Particularly with Banshee (courtesy of their Bat Tennogen helm) and Chroma (for obvious reasons).

Also I presume you saw the Crumb bit from yesterday's stream. Good times.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2021)

Phew.

So, after a sortie gave a resource drop booster, I went on a blitz this weekend.

I now have a whopping 9 'Frames building at this time.  Including both Nidus Prime.... and Hildryn.  Dunno if the first one is my Hildryn or the one being served to Helminth.

Pretty much the rest of it is the 'Frames from the boss nodes.  Those 'Frames, their normal versions are ones I discarded WAY before there was a Helminth to consume them.

Regarding Hildryn, I can actually solo the Exploiter Orb fight with the Smite Trinity.  It's more important to snipe Coolant Raknoids than dump Thermia on the boss I've noticed.

I will eventually have to farm those little guys for Wise Razor.... but I'm told it's better to go with the free-roaming version of Exploiter there, not the boss one.

My throwing arm sucks though.


(As for why I'm working to get all these?  I made a vow that Helminth must never eat Platinum.  The biggest violation of the vow is going to be when it's time to eat Harrow, as I've sunk 5 Forma, including an Aura Forma, into the original version.)


UPDATE: Oh damn.  +200% Ability Strength and +75% Ability Efficiency on Volt.  I guess I'm doing ESO every day this week for Zenurik focus.

With this setup and just building for max range, I get 200k focus on 8 waves.  WITHOUT boosters.

It is frankly psychotic and another stern reminder that Warframe is NOT for people with photosensitive epilepsy, as I'm pretty sure there'd be too many flashing images even with a very dark energy color.

UPDATE 1.1: Oh, and I actually bought a veiled Archgun Riven off a player with Platinum.  Did the mission... it was another Morgha.

I used a Riven Transmuter on it and a few other Rivens I had lying around (I have 90 slots and only use about 45, I am NOT throwing out any Rivens anymore) and got another Archgun Riven.  Finished this one... it was Phaedra.

I can work on getting better Archgun Rivens later, for now I can use Corvas in the actual Archwing, Phaedra on the ground, Morgha in the 'Mech.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2021)

Weekly check-in on this.

So I was doing the ESO runs and people were talking about having all their Focus farming done.  I mentioned that I was way behind, having only most of Unairu maxed and a bunch of Way-Bounds unlocked.

Someone insisted I should be done by now, as an MR 30.  They also said "just do Eidolons you'll have it done in a month".

While rude, I have been meaning to work on it for some time now, and now that I'm confident enough to fight the full set of Eidolons regularly, I can run some numbers.

So, I found an online spreadsheet that calculates these things.

A few starting figures:
My current Focus pool at time of post is 81, with the goal target being about 177 (as I think you can equip every maxed ability in your tree plus all Waybounds at the same time with that).
I can get 400k a day due to my Mastery rank.  (This will be dubbed "full ESO" as outside of booster days I'm not getting Focus that fast any other way.)
Completing the triple Eidolon challenge yields 3 Brilliant Shards and 2 Radiant Shards.
Brilliant Shards give 25k, but I have to discard 4 of them total for future Waybound unlocks.
Radiant Shards give 40k.

Thus, a 2x3 (two sets of three Eidolons, I have done this in a single Plains night more than once but that's my limit with randoms so far) yields 310k Focus, which is a little over 75% of an ESO day.

Let's say I do full ESO and 1x3, as that's pretty reasonable if I want to do other things besides Warframe on a given day.  That's 400k for the full ESO, 75k for the 3 Brilliant Shards, and 80k for the Radiant Shards, for a total of 555k.

This only works reasonably for Vazarin (using Saryn) and Zenurik (using Volt), though.  For Madurai I will need to piggyback with Trinity or MAY be able to make Octavia work.  And as for Naramon... I thought I needed boosters or to induct a new 'Frame, but then I realized I set Khora to that Way during a lens binge and apparently a build based on Accumulating Whipclaw and max range (if I ever say "the Devo build" THIS is what I mean) might work.


Running my current unlocks through the calculator, and not giving any regard to certain trees (like there's one ability you're not supposed to max on Madurai because it hinders Void Strike), I got the following numbers for how much more Focus I need to attain:

Madurai: 4,296,096
Unairu: 3,582,812
Vazarin: 4,325,373
Zenurik: 6,413,039
Naramon: 7,043,481 (no, I have basically done nothing with this school at all)
Focus Pool (any school): 9,920,162

Now, when I divide this by the 555k figure, I get the following:

Madurai: 8 days
Unairu: 7 days
Vazarin: 8 days
Zenurik: 12 days
Naramon: 13 days
Focus Pool (any school): 18 days (!)

Grand Total: 66 days

If I change this up to full ESO and 2x3 on four nights, just ESO on one night (there's one night a week I have a LOT less time), and full ESO plus 8x3 on each weekend day (most of the time I can conceivably hit multiple Plains nights in a real-world day when work's not an issue), I get the following:
Weekday Focus: 710k
Gameday Focus: 400k
Weekend Focus: 1320k
Average Focus per Day: ((710k*4)+400k+(1320k*2))/7 = 840k

Madurai: 6 days (actually about 5.12)
Unairu: 5 days (actually 4.26)
Vazarin: 6 days (actually 5.15)
Zenurik: 8 days (actually 7.63)
Naramon: 9 days (actually 8.39)
Focus Pool (any school): 12 days (actually 11.81)

Combining the actual Focus totals into one number and dividing by the average Focus number yields *42.1 days* - so about six weeks - before I max everything.


Eidolons are a HUGE timesaver here, but "have it done in a month" is unrealistic if I want to do anything else at all.

I will probably do most of my Focus pool work (I want to get up around the 130s, which will let me equip all the Waybounds plus most of Unairu) before going to work on the rest of the Waybounds, and then I'll pick the rest off as I go because of how much I've already done with Unairu.

I'm not going to worry about THIS calculation, but we're looking at a couple of weeks, tops.  One of those weeks is the Focus requirement alone.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2021)

Honestly the main way I've made Focus Farming tolerable is considering it Arcane farming with Focus a side thing. But even that's something I have to do in moderation as _gods above_ is it a pain maximizing Arcanes.

That said if you stop paying attention it adds up _stunningly_ fast. Likewise upgrading to Eidolon Lenses, though I tend not to do much farming via Lens' just because it isn't worth it outside a handful of game modes. Most of my Node completion has been upgrades to my Operator so that they aren't such a wet tissue for the "Operator Mandatory" parts of recent events / plot points.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Honestly the main way I've made Focus Farming tolerable is considering it Arcane farming with Focus a side thing. But even that's something I have to do in moderation as _gods above_ is it a pain maximizing Arcanes.
> 
> That said if you stop paying attention it adds up _stunningly_ fast. Likewise upgrading to Eidolon Lenses, though I tend not to do much farming via Lens' just because it isn't worth it outside a handful of game modes. Most of my Node completion has been upgrades to my Operator so that they aren't such a wet tissue for the "Operator Mandatory" parts of recent events / plot points.


Upgrading the Operator's durability was pretty much my main focus with the Focus stuff at first.  Unairu, the health Waybound in Vazarin....

I started off with Unairu back when focus trees were fresh, never bothered to do much with the Operator before the last couple of months, and now I see little need to deviate from Unairu (I even use the Unairu Wisp thing for Eidolon hunts).  Hence the fixation on the Waybounds.

However, I will still do ESO every once in a while as I still have the Braton Vandal and Lato Vandal to attain.

Mesa works well for ESO by the way, long as I build her for duration and efficiency.  Give enough space between uses of Peacemaker that Simaris doesn't care and you can still rely on it.

Regarding Arcanes, the one that's irking me so much that I want done is Nullifier, as even with the second-to-last rank I am STILL getting procced in Eidolon hunts too often to pull Trinity's role well.




Focus is probably going by the wayside this week as I've got a bigger goal.

I spent several hours in the Granum Void yesterday and no longer have to do either of the lower tiers.  I only have one of the two Systems from the final tier at this time though - and my first Protea is building.

Even if I'm likely feeding the first Protea to the Helminth, that leaves Gauss as the only 'Frame I have never approached.  It requires me to farm a specific Disruption node.  I'm HOPING I can get enough blueprints for a full one in the next couple days as it should allow me to finish building the full thing by Friday and then I can blitz the Mastery during the next Affinity weekend.

I will still be hitting up Granum Void for the other Protea Systems later, and I need to attain 50k Simaris reputation for another main blueprint.  Simaris is easy as long as I actually pay attention to him though.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 4, 2021)

Of note: Naberus was announced to be starting _really_ early this year. As in: This Wednesday. So there's plenty of time to get the new wing item that I'm sure won't see plenty of use _at all_ on certain frames or in various pieces of fan art.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 6, 2021)

.....and I pretty much knocked loose everything I needed from Naberus in a couple of hours.  I expect the price of the Basmu and the Ceti Lacera on the Warframe Market, which was well over 500 Platinum at one point for each one, to plummet since one tier 5 Deimos bounty easily buys you one blueprint, so I have no plans at getting extra blueprints.

Should this not hold by the end of the month, I will make sure to farm up a few.

No luck on Gauss because I've been taking this week kinda easy due to a case of gaming shoulder.  In fact, I still have to deal with most of my Nightwave stuff.


Also... I give up on not running boosters.  The sorties are throwing them at me like candy - as of the past month I think I've gotten 7-8, which is probably not unusual but it's getting to the point where I've gotten more boosters than Riven mods from sortie stuff.  So I may wind up getting the Prime Accessories pack after all.  Gonna wait a couple weeks as I JUST used a coupon for Platinum yesterday.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 7, 2021)

A lot of people really underestimate how much Mother Tokens you get with a T5, likewise how... easy, those are to run with a good team. Particularly a good team that _knows what the words "Do" and "Don't" mean_. I specify this as I'm sure you've had a few "Mesa spends 15 minutes complaining about mission being bugged, all the while actively disregarding the notifications popping every five seconds telling the team to wait until the Infested are inside the bubble before killing them" runs before to as much amusement as I.

I don't think I've ever got anything larger than a Catalyst from Sorties (excluding Rivens, if somebody wants to argue them 'better' at least), but that's still fairly worthwhile and also how I have a cache of something like 120,000 Endo in the bank in the form of Ayatans.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2021)

Attaman said:


> A lot of people really underestimate how much Mother Tokens you get with a T5, likewise how... easy, those are to run with a good team. Particularly a good team that _knows what the words "Do" and "Don't" mean_. I specify this as I'm sure you've had a few "Mesa spends 15 minutes complaining about mission being bugged, all the while actively disregarding the notifications popping every five seconds telling the team to wait until the Infested are inside the bubble before killing them" runs before to as much amusement as I.


Yeah, mainly ran into that during the times I was farming both copies of Xaku.  The T5s for Naberus were.... surprisingly clear of such frustrations.


I'll admit something that looks like a dumb move... I've been trying to go through my relics and use up the old vaulted ones I've had from years ago - on Radiant.  No radshares from me, though, and no fretting if I don't get something special.  Here's the thing - I'm not in urgent need of the Platinum as total min-maxing is not a big drive of mine, I've proven willing to just replace the Platinum when a good coupon comes up, and these relics have been haunting me for a long time.  It's basically spring cleaning.

I've actually gotten a few rares off of this drive, and will check the Warframe Market whenever it's time to cash these in.


So... I used the Affinity weekend to level up stuff again.  It turns out, that pushing for just that little bit extra on some Kuva/Tenet weapons I hadn't finished, leveling all the 'Frames (still no Gauss), and using this new Basmu and Ceti Lacera.... I was able to push for my Legendary test.

Compared to what MR 30 was, the first Legend test was a disappointment.  Primary weapon only, 3 waves of late Sortie enemies, no abilities allowed.  You only get 3 lives.  I broke out Atlas Prime and Vermisplicer and with a lot of jumping around, only needed two practice attempts (one to find out there were no abilities so Trinity wouldn't cut it, the other with Atlas where I barely passed) and then passed the real test first try.

I spent my first Legendary core on Primed Chilling Grasp.  I had a lot of unranked Primed mods I could have done as I'm way behind on Endo farming, but that one seemed the right choice at the time.

Despite not being able to level up any further, there is still quite a bit of content I need to catch up on (Steel Path, a bunch of odds-and-ends weapons, more Kuva/Tenet stuff).  However, having taken just 4 months to catch up 8 ranks, it is REALLY time I consider taking days off (not 2 whole weeks or my clan boots me), and some weekend days in particular, so I can catch up on other games.  Or at the very least, being really restrictive of my time in-game.

Meaning I may go to a "two week update" schedule.


The 'Frames I leveled were Hildryn, Protea, Xaku, Grendel, and Nidus Prime.  Of those five?  Grendel's the funniest to watch, and most useful for Defense or Survival far as I can tell - which kind of makes it compete with Nidus Prime there.  Jury's still out on Hildryn, Protea, or Xaku, although I was informed Protea is nuts on Deimos.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, here's the two-week update.

I have all the pieces of the Ambassador, just not the core blueprint itself.  Railjack survival, huh?  Yeah that's going to be painful to convince people to do, especially the one with the good drop rate.  I've secured Nautilus as well, meaning I have two more weapons to get from Railjack content.  Three if you count Shedu, but I'm avoiding that one as its grind is probably one of the worst in the game.

While dealing with Plains bounties in... I think it was last week's Nightwave, a fairly low-MR random managed to coax a Korrudo blueprint out of a Thumper.  Saved me hours of dedicated grinding.

I have four more weapons to max and need the Cold ephemera before I'm done with the Sisters of Parvos, and have fully set one of the four Corrupted Holokey weapons.  (I have another at max bonus, but it's the wrong element.)  No progress on Kuva liches.

Believe me, once I max everything from the Sisters (and spare one with an Arca Plasmor for a sigil), I will want nothing to do with the Granum Void period (I already grew to hate it with the Protea farm) until new weapons happen.  It's just Kuva Liches as nemeses from then on out.  Holokey grind isn't so bad because most people know how to build a ship by the time of Veil Proxima, plus I'm at least doing Axi relics and getting Void Traces to power up my vaulted relics (and taking chances at the last two weapon pieces I need if the node has a Derelict) by then.

STILL no progress on Gauss or Steel Path.  I will definitely go after Gauss before I try to get the Shedu (probably work on Gauss after finishing up with the Sisters), and I think I'll work on Steel Path at that time too.  What I actually want for Steel Path is the right Helminth bonuses on a 'Frame I like using there, like Ability Strength AND Armor for a Rhino or somesuch.  I'll have to evaluate my next set of Invigorations and decide if it's right to do it then.

EDIT: Oh, and speaking of Railjack:

First, I figured out why there was an issue with fighters spawning sometimes if you do objectives first in Grineer skirmish missions.  It's not merely a glitch, it's a spawn cap issue.  Cleaning out the objective vessels of enemies should fix it.

Also, the Corpus Crewships with those rotating invincible barrier shields.  Something like 90% of the players I encounter swear by the one gun that just penetrates the shield, but I prefer circling around and hitting the crossbar holding the shield from behind.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2021)

I've already given up on both Granum Void and Sisters because... while they're admittedly more _fun_ than Kuva Liches (in no small part due to being far faster to complete), the Granum Void part is just such a chore. Likewise I haven't touched Steel Path for a while as... I have a pair of functional strategies (Zephyr for anything involving static defense, Banshee for straight up murder-blendering), it's very tedious and unlike the base Star Chart doesn't really have anything on offer that I want. Steel Path only really unlocking stuff for Steel Path-level content diminishes its appeal.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 28, 2021)

Finally got my paws on the Miter. After kicking Vor & Kril's asses no fewer than 11 goddamn times total. But now... _let the blade-saw massacre commence! _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Finally got my paws on the Miter. After kicking Vor & Kril's asses no fewer than 11 goddamn times total. But now... _let the blade-saw massacre commence! _


Yeah, 11 times seems about accurate by the drop tables.

I still find it very, VERY strange that that weapon's a status gun rather than a devastating crit gun.  It does specialize in one of the meta damage types at least - and has one of the stranger Syndicate mods that actually gives it some utility in Steel Path.  (One-shotting Nullifier bubbles to be exact.)

I'll bust that gun out again if I ever wind up getting a Riven for it.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 28, 2021)

I was today years old when I learned that, at some point, Viral ceased to apply to Infested / Infested on Deimos. Huh.

At least my grinding is done. Fashionframe sinks its teeth in us all.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I was today years old when I learned that, at some point, Viral ceased to apply to Infested / Infested on Deimos. Huh.
> 
> At least my grinding is done. Fashionframe sinks its teeth in us all.


Yeah, I found that out about Deimos the hard way and eventually went Corrosive/Heat/Slash as my build for that place.  Especially on weapons that already have Radiation to cover for the Infested Sinew armor type that's common on Deimos.  (Gas works on Juggernauts and the few Infested humanoid bosses but I don't consider it worthwhile to use that type as of the problem Infested enemies, ONLY the Zealoid enemies don't have any other weakness.  The other problem enemies where Gas is worth it, Juggernauts and Mutalist Alad V, have Ferrite Armor which IS weak to Corrosive.)

Fashionframe has to wait a couple more arbitrations and quite a few more Liches and Sisters for me as I'll want to incorporate Ephemeras into the mix.... and one of the Ephemeras I want is dependent on Railjack because it requires an Ash systems...

What was the latest thing you were grinding?


----------



## Attaman (Oct 29, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yeah, I found that out about Deimos the hard way and eventually went Corrosive/Heat/Slash as my build for that place.  Especially on weapons that already have Radiation to cover for the Infested Sinew armor type that's common on Deimos.  (Gas works on Juggernauts and the few Infested humanoid bosses but I don't consider it worthwhile to use that type as of the problem Infested enemies, ONLY the Zealoid enemies don't have any other weakness.  The other problem enemies where Gas is worth it, Juggernauts and Mutalist Alad V, have Ferrite Armor which IS weak to Corrosive.)
> 
> Fashionframe has to wait a couple more arbitrations and quite a few more Liches and Sisters for me as I'll want to incorporate Ephemeras into the mix.... and one of the Ephemeras I want is dependent on Railjack because it requires an Ash systems...
> 
> What was the latest thing you were grinding?


Just the things I needed from this year's Naberus. So the Wings and the alternate Captura / Simaris tileset thingy. Because _Wings_ and the fact that I had absolutely zero patience for Scarlet Spear.

My usual go-to was Corrosive / Blast / Whatever (since it was the two easiest combination Elements and usually wasn't _terrible_ against any one thing), but I had _just_ started using Viral / Heat / Slash as part of Steel Path content (which, sure enough, promptly proved useless for Deimos). Not sure what I'll run on Deimos, as Heat is generally a good pick all around against Infested but everything else is a toss-up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2021)

So.... the Nightwave forced my hand a bit in trying some more Steel Path.  Bringing my Vermisplicer, Magnetic Kuva Nukor, and Redeemer Prime (the first two for mass status procs, the last for finishing blows) has... actually worked well for mobs, and using Slow Nova is viable for Infested defense.  I will PROBABLY need another solution for Grineer/Corpus/Corrupted defense missions with all their shooting, and may need to make adjustments for large bosses that don't suit the Redeemer quite as well (it'll probably mean setting up a Corrosive/Cold gun as primary and keeping that Magnetic Nukor).

My five mission requirement was with the Infested branch of Mercury.  Most of the missions were alone.  I.... ran into complications with the survival mission.

Because someone joined and brought SPEED Nova to it.  Yeah, Speed Nova in Steel Path, a combination I consider downright mental, especially tested alone.

They were trying a build with Nidus' Larva ability and an efficiency boost they got from the Helminth.  It.... still strikes me as something more useful for Arbitrations than Steel Path.


....thanks to this and STILL not having done all of the Simaris Research scans (I still have one enemy to go on that), I was able to complete almost all of the Nightwave in one day.  I still need Syndicates and Invasions but those are relatively easy to get in a decent timeframe.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2021)

So, I know I said I might go to every-other-week updates on this.  Well... that's not how it's going to go this time.

I'll get to the main reason in a second, but I'll first note I'm actually doing pretty well on Steel Path using Slow Nova, with a weapon loadout of Scourge/Kuva Nukor/Redeemer Prime.  I swapped Scourge in to replace the Vermisplicer because... Corrosive/Heat/Viral makes the Scourge (innate Corrosive) WAY more powerful than I expected (I have a fire rate/multishot riven in it) and it still spreads status effects remarkably well.  Plus I can throw the thing with alt-fire if I need the Nukor out.

And the Scourge also powers up Antimatter Drop well, which is useful for Defense crowds.... and Acolytes, surprisingly enough.

Also, I managed to farm enough parts for two copies of Gauss, so I'll officially have at least some form of every 'Frame in the game so far.  Turned out to be not so bad a farm, as the Kappa node on Sedna (the one Disruption node where you can farm Gauss) is merely Star Chart content so the enemies are weaker than I expected.  You just have to remember to stay for at least 6-8 rounds to get a good shot.  I think it took me.... 4-5 runs to get both, with one run giving me a full set if I'm not mistaken.


The reason I'm convening this on one week this time?  I had a serious talk with a clanmate about builds, because I was seeing if I could jam Rhino's Iron Skin higher more easily (with Parasitic Armor and hitting two enemies on Ironclad Charge, I can push up to about 117k)... and we wound up discussing the one spot where I am farthest behind on my grinding by a LONG shot:

Arcanes.

I'll leave the Steel Path arcanes (Primary and Secondary Deadhead/Dexterity/Merciless) out of this for now, as that's fairly recent content as it is.

I'll also ignore Amp Arcanes (the Virtuos category) as I've already got mine set for the time being.  (I use Strike on my Eidolon-hunting Amp.)

As far as Operator Arcanes (the Magus group) I have a maxed Husk and Vigor, so I have a workhorse set that I can use for most situations.  The clanmate actually suggested Anomaly to me, and while I think the pull is weaker than they were talking about, it STILL looks like a good setup for Ironclad Charge.  Other than that, Lockdown's the only Magus arcane I could see myself using.

Zaw and Kitgun Arcanes (Exodia/Pax/Residual)... I don't have much to add here as I already have Pax Charge and Pax Bolt, and the only one that jumps out at me is Exodia Hunt (which pulls targets in).

The main issue is the Warframe Arcanes.  None of mine are at max rank, and I've only got about 6-7 that are even rank 3 for the extra revive.  I think it's... Nullifier, Warmth, Ice, Tempo, Consequence, and Momentum are all I have that'd be worth much.  And of those, half of them aren't necessary on Rhino as Iron Skin makes him immune to status, and two of them (Tempo and Momentum) are mutually exclusive.  And farming these... means I'm in the realm of Arbitrations and Eidolon Hunts now.

Now I'm in slog territory.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2021)

Welcome to Hell.

Yeah, Warframe Arcanes are by _far_ one of the most tedious farms you can get into. The drop table is diluted to hell and back (I have a couple Rank 5's I acquired the old fashioned way and I'm fairly certain I'm still missing my first copy of at least _two_ Arcanes, one of which isn't a Rare!), you generally need at least three ranks for many of them to be viable (or at least Proc reliably), and while they're just the worst mix of "Convenient enough to make you want to farm them, optional enough that you don't feel like you're hunting a mandatory upgrade".

They aren't the hardest thing to acquire (with good timing and a decent group you can often run 2-3 Triads in a single Eidolon Night Cycle), but are a frustrating remnant of the "Play a dozen instances of 60 Minutes T4 Survival for a 1% Rotation C drop" wherein you _will_ want to lay down and shout into a pillow after spending a full weekend and over two dozen instances of the same mission only to find yourself _maybe_ two Arcanes closer to your goal.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Nov 11, 2021)

I need to get back to playing this game.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2021)

Mike Lobo said:


> I need to get back to playing this game.


How much have you missed since you last played?

In particular, how much Vaulted stuff?

I bring that one up in particular because starting Tuesday, they're going to be running 10 weeks of something called "Prime Resurgence" - they're testing to see if they can replace the Prime Vault rotations so they're going to have most of the stuff that's been in vault for more than 6 months in various rotations.

I think they're going to have the vaulted Relics available for a currency you can earn from.... I want to say Void missions and open-world bounties.

Unfortunately, most of what I'd consider from these is going to be relegated to the paid-currency version - as I have every Prime Warframe and Weapon up to this point (thanks to having been part of the game for so long, plus some extensive and exhausting trade sessions to make up for two years of hiatus), I'd be solely after customizations, like Sugatras and the like.

There might be some customizations available with the earnable currency rather than the paid one, but I don't know the full details of it.


EDIT: Might as well throw in some progress at this point: I have only one Sister weapon that needs maxing.  However, since I have all the ephemeras, I've only ever seen the Envoy like once or twice, and I've IDed my clan's Crimson Branch room.... I'm going to buy that one off of someone else who has at least a 55% bonus on theirs once I clear one last Sister (54% Arca Plasmor with ephemera).

At which point, I will only bother with the Sisters once they release new Tenet weapons.  I'd rather have the Kuva Liches.


EDIT 2: So... hopefully I won't need to change my Steel Path build too much.  Slow Nova with Scourge/Kuva Nukor/Redeemer Prime works in MOST situations.

I stress "most" because Lephantis (20 minutes) and Zealoid Prelate (27 minutes!) took me FOREVER even if I beat both first try.  At this rate, the mutated version of Alad V on Eris is going to provide me the same or worse pain.

I've finished Mars and Deimos, and the build works in almost any other situation (it struggles on Disruption missions).  I can put off a mission node for a while if it's giving me trouble, but eventually I will need to get around to everything to open up nodes for those Incursions.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2021)

So Prime Resurgence is here.

Naturally, the videos on it all have a slew of "don't buy the Regal Aya, it's a scam" comments.

Thing is, most of what I'm after is exclusive to the Regal.  I have all the Prime Warframes and weapons they're offering, and I note exactly three cosmetics that are bought with standard Aya.

So there's a good chance I'm plunking down at least once for this stuff.

Interestingly, the Akvasto Prime relic is also available, not just the Mag/Nova stuff.

(The main week I'm interested in for regular Aya is week 4, knowing how much Loki Prime Systems has gone for on the Warframe Market.)


----------



## Attaman (Nov 18, 2021)

Normally I'm not a fan of a game introducing _multiple_ Premium Currencies. However, so long as Regal Aya _stays_ as it is (see: Specifically for purchasing previously vaulted Prime Accessories), I... don't really have any complaints? In fact, the main reason I don't have a complaint is specifically _why_ so many people call it a scam.

See: For those who are in this thread but don't play this game, _Warframe_ is free to play. Downloading? Costs nothing. Practically everything in the game that isn't a non-attribute changing cosmetic (and even a great deal of those)[1]? Including mechanics, content, et al? Costs nothing. This means that, at its base level, the game _bleeds_ money between advertisements, server costs, running Digital Extremes, etcetera. How, then, is this game still around almost a decade after Closed Beta? Let alone thriving enough to host a yearly convention?

Well, in addition to the pre-existing Premium Currency (which yields aforementioned cosmetics, and below mentioned convenience / expedience), there's a thing called Prime Access / Prime Vaults. At its most basic level, the Prime Access / Prime Vault dealios are just more of the above. You get some cosmetics, you get some new / recently returned content without any of the associated in-game farming, and you even get a fat load of Premium Currency on top of this (for buying _further_ cosmetics / expedience). It's a win-win for players and developer! However, on _top_ of this? Prime Access / Vaults tend to include anywhere from 1-2 unique accessories (usually purely cosmetic) that _cannot_ be acquired anywhere outside the Prime Access / Vaults. If you're trying to save money, newer Prime Vaults / Prime Accessories have tended to offer broken down versions that include only the exclusive content (and, again, Premium Currency) for cheaper. Y'know, in case you already farmed the rest of the stuff (since again: Rest of the stuff can be acquired for free and / or via in-game trading).

Regal Aya is used to purchase specifically these cosmetics during the on-going event. Now, if this seems a bit redundant ("Why let people buy Regal Aya while Prime Access / Vaults are a thing?"), it should be noted that the current event is aiming to make things _far more convenient_ for players as the usual cycle is "Singular Prime Access, two Warframes + Associated Accessories via Prime Vault". Such cycles usually last a good 3-4 months apiece, but can take a while to cycle back in some cases (one of the examples given on the official website - an example for why they're running this event - being Mag Prime, who before this event was last seen approximately three years ago). So instead of making somebody wait, say, 1-3 years to shell out $20 in a narrow window for the content (and only specific content), they're making it a bit more open. As well as using the current event as a testing ground of whether to run alongside the Prime Vault, or _replace_ Prime Vault (thus leaving Prime Access + Prime Resurgence).

Several people are not happy with this for a mix of reasons. Some, as mentioned in my very first sentence, are merely acting out of principle: Multiple Premium Currencies bad. Sets precedent for other Premium Currency tack-ons. Etcetera, etcetera. Those people have a leg to stand on.

A lot, however, are upset that the Premium Content which is used to help fund the game by creating content that's exclusive to donators (content that, I'll reiterate, is entirely non-mechanical in nature and is not gating any sort of mechanics, other content, or so-on)... is remaining exclusively to donators. Which is a bit naff, and a line I might be more willing to entertain if the same people complaining about some cosmetic content being locked behind a paywall weren't also (usually) the exact same people who take a point of pride in contributing $0 to the FtP game they have 500+ hours in and literally _could not sustain itself_ if not for people contributing for said Premium Currency and Cosmetics.

So... yeah. I personally don't have any real complaints over Regal Aya. 

[1] I have to put this disclaimer as the most effective way to get Additional Equipment Slots (with the biggest bottleneck being Warframe slots specifically) is via Premium Currency. You can unlock them for free, but usually to the tune of only... like, 2-3 free Warframe slots within a year without having to do anything. That said the fact that said slots cost 20 Premium Currency and a great deal of in-game content you can farm _trades_ for 20+ Premium Currency? It's less of a slog than you might expect _to_ do something. Hell, every other week most semi-active players can make 20 Premium Currency easily just by selling (Prime) shit for people to melt in-game for a bi-weekly trader.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2021)

Good summary of what's going on for the people reading.

They wound up buffing the Regal Aya packs, by the way - the Prime Vault stuff used to come with Platinum whereas the Regal Aya packs originally didn't.  Now the Regal Aya packs do come with Platinum just like the Prime Vault packs did.  I think it's roughly the same ratio, too.  Retroactive for the people who already bought the packs.

Anyways, given that I'm after Syandanas/Sugatras/armor sets/whathave you, it looks like I'm going to be buying multiple packs over the course of the event.

Near the end of the event (specifically early in week 8, so roughly at the start of next year) I'm going to have to do a massive Fashion-Frame session or two or five, to get my definitive looks on basically all my 'Frames and current weapons.  Syandanas, Ephemeras, armor, sigils.... it's going to be a mess since I've been gathering this stuff for most of eight years.  (I do NOT have every single TennoGen skin and syandana though - I don't even think I have 10% of them, possibly not even 5%.  I basically bought a bunch at once a couple times and have no plans to get a full set at any point.  Just... sometimes fan skins that are fairly simple wind up with a better look than DE's defaults, you know?  And the insect wing syandana's easily one of the most amazing.)

It's getting to the point where I'm going to have to spreadsheet this to make sure I'm not repeating syandanas.

(Now that I think about it, looking through the predicted list on Warframe's wiki page for the event, it's the 'Frames themselves that I won't start the fashion-frame stuff until I get to week 8.  I can start with primary/secondary weapons and non-Sentinel companions any time now.  Sentinels can be week 5, when I decide whether I'm actually getting those accessories - I may not because Sentinels besides Oxylus are basically something I never use.  Nothing on melee weapons until week 6.)



EDIT: 99 Syandanas, 25 of which are either Prime or TennoGen (meaning when Fashion-Frame time rolls around, I MUST use them).  That's enough to fit every 'Frame twice over.

I already knew some of them were going to go unused, but....


EDIT 2: I lost track of the chronicling task.  I've actually gotten almost halfway through the whole Steel Path chart - more specifically I'm somewhere in Saturn right now.

Suffice to say, Nova was my 'Frame of choice for the task, with Mirage's Eclipse ability (she's another one where I threw away the base 'Frame before there was a Helminth to subsume, but blowing all that Simaris rep on rebuilding and subsuming her was WORTH IT) in place of Null Star.  Antimatter Drop works as a finisher when my Redeemer doesn't cut it.

I believe the worst is over as I actually have already taken on Ropalolyst, Lephantis, and Zealoid Prelate during this.  I'm told Kela De Thaym may actually be a tedious boss as well, but I don't think she can compare to 32 minutes vs. a Sentient.

Steel Path gets easier when you realize you can put in the bare minimum, and have access to all your gear.  I have been using Harrow specters for nearly anything related to defense, I've been going through Squad Restores like candy, and I rush any hack with a cipher in this mode.  I SHOULD have this over with by the time New War drops at this rate - I might do the occasional Incursion, but anything else with Steel Path requires me coming to the aid of a clanmate.

Speaking of clanmates, I'm part of a clan so big it's actually FOUR clans in one alliance in-game.  My branch doesn't have Hema researched for some reason and is WAY short on Mutagen, so I will likely need a LONG Deimos trip in the future.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2021)

December 15th.

New War.

Caliban, the new Sentient-based 'Frame with an innate form of Adaptation.

*HARROW PRIME.* *SCOURGE PRIME.*  (No word on a possible Knell Prime, but Knell was Harrow's other signature weapon.)


Prerequisites for New War are apparently most of the big quests in the game.  I got caught up back when Sevagoth was new, so I'm not worried there.  I even think I can complete every Steel Path node by that time given I've hit my stride in that game mode.

I MAY even be able to get all the Waybounds unlocked by that point (I have the Naramon Void Dash thing and the Vazarin health regen one to go - I just got Naramon's Operator movement passive unbound).  Not going to be able to get every Focus tree maxed but most of that I'm just taking as I go - Unairu's carried me this far, no need to rush into any of the others.

As for Harrow Prime?  THIS is where I'm going full access ASAP and not even bothering with the relics like I did with the other new Primes.  And I don't foresee myself getting another full-service Prime Access like this one with the current 'Frame lineup.

Now I REALLY need to chronicle what I have as far as cosmetics, and soon.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm split between hoping that the New War ends with


Spoiler



The Lotus being given the same 'Dream, not what you are...' talk, simply for the neat little bow that'd tie everything up with. The cry of "We have to fix the Lotus!" by several groups within the fandom doesn't quite mesh with me because of a mix of "The Venn Diagram of those asking this and calling her Space Mommy is almost a perfect circle" and "Y'know, if you read between the lines this 'fixing' is basically just dunking her head in a Neuralizer Pool going 'Shh, shh. Forget everything'.


and


Spoiler



The accumulated trauma the Tenno have been exposed to by everyone from the Orokin to the Lotus to Tenshin to the Syndicates to pretty much everyone whose name isn't "Darvo" or "Maroo" coming home to roost. Specifically by _not_ handwaving things with a neat little bow resolution or an "And then the survivors lived happily ever after" post-Quest but instead the Tenno _dragging out receipts_ for practically everything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2021)

Interesting possibilities with New War there.  I've chosen not to think in advance about how the ending will go - suffice to say this is one quest that aside from the TennoCon reveal, I'm treating it with as much reverence as I do Second Dream.

Even if that quest isn't much of a spoiler anymore, I don't like to spoil it to people in-game.  It was THE big whammy back when I first experienced it.


Besides, I have bigger issues.  I can probably clear Steel Path by this weekend... but I learned just how far back in skill I am from many Legendary-level players.  Because while I figured things out for Neptune and Pluto (and both the Eris and Sedna Junctions - I swear the Saryn specter's harder than necessary) I needed to call in clanmates on the Defense and Disruption missions on Lua.  And they were VERY surprised how often I die in these nodes.

Face it, I started Steel Path WAY late compared to these people (I basically didn't start until I'd already hit MR 30, and during the Disruption it was an MR 19 that assisted!) and have been blitzing it.  And I've over-relied on Nova (I was told, by a Mesa player who wasn't spamming the Gun Kata, that Slow Nova is actually pretty rare) when the going gets tough.  The one trick has gotten me really far on its own, but it's just not optimal for a lot of things.

Sedna, Eris, and the Kuva Fortress.  That's all that's left on Steel Path.  And I'll probably do more after because I want to max Primary and Secondary Merciless Arcanes.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah, I'm one of those people who tries not to use Transference unless everyone in the party is at least MR10. It's... interesting to see people do alerts on planets such as Earth or Venus with MR0-3 members in the squad and watch them just spam Transference. 

I haven't done much Steel Path in a hot minute (particularly since they nerfed drops), but I know that I'll have trouble with Defense and Disruption as well since those missions are generally a slog even now. I could _probably_ solo some Defense missions with Zephyr if I didn't mind spamming a ton of Restores, but I am nowhere near optimized for the damage race that is Disruption specialists. I'm still amazed when I see people just... up and one-shot Sortie Disruption enemies. I essentially need to dump 1/4-1/3 of my Vectis Prime's maximum ammo into them to get them to drop, meanwhile I get reminders of the people who just drop an Eidolon from 100% to 0% in a single pop.

It's the spreadsheets, really. There's games where breaking out the spreadsheets and calculator can be fun, but I do _not_ play Warframe with the intent of spending days hunting the most recent weapon / components / mods with the right Forma combinations with the right Focus bonuses with the right Arcane combination with the right Warframe infusions merely so that I can now grind the same content faster. There's a reason I've jumped all of, like, 2-3 MR in as many years.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2021)

Attaman said:


> It's the spreadsheets, really. There's games where breaking out the spreadsheets and calculator can be fun, but I do _not_ play Warframe with the intent of spending days hunting the most recent weapon / components / mods with the right Forma combinations with the right Focus bonuses with the right Arcane combination with the right Warframe infusions merely so that I can now grind the same content faster. There's a reason I've jumped all of, like, 2-3 MR in as many years.


Yep, and in my case a lot of remedial learning compared to what people think Legendary players should know.  I'm pretty much the casual of the Legendary players.

Example: I hit a brick wall in Steel Path with the high-level Rathuum node in Sedna.  Nova just didn't have the survivability.  So I went the OTHER way, pulled out an Inaros with Adaptation, Hunter Adrenaline, swapping Sevagoth's Gloom in place of Sandstorm, and all the health I could manage.... I wound up with a flawless victory there.  Last node for SP completion is a Survival, I partner with a Wisp... and apparently I should actually be using Negation Swarm with Inaros.  They also ditched Sandstorm, but went with Xata's Whisper instead of Gloom (and sacked one of the health mods I used to put in Transient Fortitude instead).

When talking to my clan later, I bring up Nova's fragility... was immediately informed about Null Star being a full 90% reduction.  Also was told about shield gating (a concept I knew, as I asked a high-level player why they were carrying one of those derelict keys outside the Deimos missions).... apparently it allows for some Hildryn builds that are tankier than any Inaros could ever be.  This despite being the 'Frame that_ casts everything using her shields_.

And of course they all call for maxed-out Arcanes.

I'll be taking that phase slowly.  I still have to get a LOT more Endo to max mods.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 4, 2021)

Honestly the jump from 0-3 to 0-5 Arcanes smothered my desire to actually maximize / farm the things. Yes, _individually_ they aren't much different from farming a specific mod. But at most you can get only, like, five chances per ~2.5ish hour block. And usually only 2-3 unless you're coordinating with regards to squad composition (or willing to take up an uncommon but necessary role yourself). Also you have no control over the ~50 minute window every 2.5ish hours. So, frustrating enough just from that angle.

However, _unlike_ Mods (which you just need one of before being done), Arcanes need approximately 21 to reach full mastery. Because you _need_ duplicates to level up. Have I complained about this before? I'm certain I've complained about this here before.

That's a level of dedication I simply do _not_ have the patience for, while also being _just_ unimportant enough to not want to burn the Platinum using the in-game market. I have a hunch this will bite me in the tush later, as End Game content increasingly caters around the Steel Path level of mechanical mastery, but for now? Generally everything short of Sortie Disruption is stuff I can solo, and that's a fine enough point for me to tap out.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2021)

So.... they announced more about Harrow Prime.

As expected, they'll have to vault Ivara Prime's set to make room - so that means Baza Prime (which is a REALLY good silenced machine gun) and Aksomati Prime (not as beloved, I THINK this is the one that has an Entrati mod related to being airborne) go bye-bye from the active relic rotation.

There WILL be a Knell Prime.

Harrow Prime's accessories are a syandana and an Operator suit.  I... may still get the other suits from Prime Resurgence, but my Operator getups since I came back have tended to include the Commodore Prime's special chain.  I hope it'll look decent along with most of the suit from the Harrow Prime access.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2021)

......and the New War quest turned out to be EXACTLY as big a deal as we were all told it was.

Yeah, I marathoned it on Day 1 of release to make sure I wasn't too spoiled before I could get around to it.

There is especially a MASSIVE detail at the end that I REALLY want to gush about, but can't.  You will understand when you see it.

Let me know when you complete the quest and your final choice in it.  (Spoiler tag is up to you.)  THEN I'll consider talking about the quest and my thoughts on it.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 16, 2021)

I have beaten _The New War_ as well. Some of my own thoughts:


Spoiler: The New War Spoilers






Spoiler: Seriously, you're warned






Spoiler: The Good



+ Drifter. Starting with Drifter as anyone accidentally finding this post is unlikely to have _too_ much spoiled with just that. But Drifter works rather well once you realize what's going on.
+ Stalker. While the Hunhow stuff was a bit of a stretch, it was nice to see Stalker again after so very much of a drought. It also makes sense why they'd be one of the few unaffected by... uh, plot things. Between their history and current state.
+ Drifter's mechanics are rather solid, and barring a couple of the boss fights the combat parts of The New War were all rather solid. A bit of new mechanics / content too so that people who watched TennoCon 2021 weren't completely spoilered as to the front third of the quest.
+ Quest feels suitably meaty. You also have a mild freedom of choice in a few areas.
+ Beds! For the love of all that's holy and just, we have _beds_ finally for the Dojo!





Spoiler: The Bad



- Oh dear gods the mandatory Stealth sections. Particularly the ones that don't really allow you to look around and basically just expect you to stumble into the correct solution eventually.
- As I somewhat feared, The New War doesn't seem to have had too much an affect on the Star Chart ATM. A pity re: Fortuna and Cetus and all. Also I kind of wish we could have seen a Narmer'd Deimos, but I have a hunch that would have been "Veils missing, presumed eaten by locals".
- Also as I feared, the quest's entire length was basically "We have to save Lotus" / "Oh no we have to Fix The Lotus" / "Yay we Fixed the Lotus!" There wasn't really much of a resolution of... well, anything. Either for the player or - to a degree - for the Lotus. Which is a shame as it basically means the last few quests have been Ballas' quest, which... isn't the worst plot to have, but after just starting to give us a taste of things with the Grineer Queens and the Corpus and whatnot to have an entire quest line predominantly revolve around "Villain introduced, only present in, and defeated within quest line" feels something of a waste.
- The in-mission navigation (or, in the areas it's non-existent, the direction via lighting cues and terrain and whatnot) could be significantly better.








If it sounds like I disliked The New War, I didn't: I very much loved it, hence blowing through it in scarcely five hours after work. But I _do_ feel like it somewhat encapsulates DE's tendency to get distracted as well as their... shall we say, "Less than ideal" handling of the whole "Who are the Tenno?" stuff.

Also I'm not really sure what the actual end result of TNW _was. If _it was even resolved.



Spoiler: One Last Spoiler Tag



Was Erra the load-bearing basis of the entire Fleet? Which, AFAIK, is basically _the_ sum remnants of the Sentient Armada? If so where is the rest of said Armada now? Just what are those vacuums mentioned in the mission brief that the old factions are rushing to fill back in? Occam's Razor says "Yes, they were. With Erra's death and Ballas' failed plot the majority of the Sentients are now a bunch of vapor around Sol. The vacuum is the one created within the Quest by the cult which conveniently was the exact same size as the previous factions with the exact same ground".



Again, I had a blast. And you know me: I gripe. I can easily find an excuse to gripe and it's hard to get me to gush. But the New War feels... off. Like the world's longest filler arc.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2021)

Alright, then.  You've covered a lot of how I feel, but I am going to add a few things:


Spoiler: The New War spoilers






Spoiler: Last chance!



I must confess I wish I had a LITTLE more time with the Kahl and Veso parts of the quest, even if they were kinda setup for the whole thing.

The way they handled the mandatory stealth parts... ugh, no, never again with that stuff.

I got the timing down with the bow fairly quickly.  I'm kind of under the assumption that the 5-hour estimate was for people who don't have that or movement mechanics under control.

I only felt like I could get anything remotely resembling a resolution to this by making the choice of Margulis at the end.  Not Lotus, not Natah.  Margulis.






As I've got other things I need to do, it's probably going to be quite a bit before I go after Caliban.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 16, 2021)

Having had more time to stew on it, yeah: TNW was very much an enormous Filler Arc.

Which... isn't a bad thing. Not necessarily, You can tell little side stories, similar to how Nightwave's done as much. Also this _might_ be setting the stage for some later stuff too.



Spoiler: The New War spoilers



But looking around the Star Chart and whatnot the Sentient stuff really does - unless this was just, like, an outrider fleet that the Lotus' family happened to have enough rank / clout to requisition the Sentient's literal one-of-a-kind super-weapon - emphasize that the Sentient stuff has been resolved. Resolved and... without having really had _that_ big an impact, unless again this is the setting of a stage for future content (ex: Sun is unstable and / or drastically shortened in lifespan).

Which on one hand is understandable: The Sentients quite simply _weren't_ a faction when the Tenno woke up. The only active Sentients in Sol were the Lotus, some of Hunhow's drones at the bottom of IIRC Uranus' Oceans, and that's it. You might technically include Hunhow too, but I don't think "Entombed alive" really counts as "Active": At least their drones were doing things! Point being that there was _ample_ enough conflict in need of resolution before the Sentients showed up, between the big players of "Corpus, Grineer, and implicitly recently un-contained Infested", the inter-Syndicate conflicts, everything related to The Man In The Wall, etcetera.

But on the other hand they were implicitly _the_ biggest player. "Grineer? Corpus? Infestation? Little tokens in a game being played by titans." We get direct confirmation that they could not be beaten even in an unlikely Grineer-Corpus-Tenno alliance, yeah (at least not without taking out aforementioned load-bearing bosses), which makes it _pretty damn convenient_ that their successful war to conquer the Sol system was neatly wrapped up so successfully and quickly that the casualties of the initial engagement - casualties which, barring a few named characters, were very few persons of system interest - were so light, the infrastructural damage so negligible.

That said, I will say that I hadn't noticed that Venus had been permanently Terraformed further. Also it did at least tick the in-setting clock forward, implicitly at least a few months IIRC. I don't think we have any firm answers yet at this point as to how long the game is said to have taken place, but if I had to _guess_ we probably have at least 1-2 chronological years in-setting by this point.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 23, 2021)

So for some less heavy stuff, and I may not do another update like this for a while...

I've been slow to deal with post-New War content.

That's mainly because I'm still trying to do some more work on Helminth, the weapons I don't have, and Focus stuff.

Helminth, I think I'm down to.... seven 'Frames left?  Six?  I only know that Chroma is building right now, the aggravating part being farming up THAT much Simaris standing.  I can never remember to do any of Simaris' things, especially now that I've exhausted all the free "community research" stuff (I delayed that as long as possible).

Even though I DO have a companion weapon Riven (one for the Vulcax specifically - I'd rather have it for Helstrum, or one of the weapons with a better fire rate).

I think my remaining ones to deal with are... Grendel (have the beacons, want to do that mission set with clanmates), Ash (easily the most painful one, especially because I need TWO Systems due to an Ephemera), Titania (full Simaris), Inaros (full Simaris), and Octavia (some Simaris, but the Lua Music Room bit's going to be the real pain here).  And Caliban, of course.


Prior weapons?  I broke down and traded for the last piece of the Carmine Penta, as well as the parts for the Wolf Sledge... the latter promptly becoming a favorite melee of mine.  A throwing hammer, for crying out loud!  My list of wanted parts includes remnants of the Athodai as well (since I wasn't around for that TennoCon), plus the Iso Vault weapons and Shedu.


Focus, well... I never seem to remember to be around for Eidolons, so Saryn, Mirage, Volt, and Mesa cover my needs on ESO.  (Mirage might not be doing much of it in the future though.)  Saryn's still queen of that place and when I've got the nodes I need out of each of the Focus paths, she'll probably be the only one that goes in there if I'm trying to farm up to increase Capacity (or take a shot at the two Vandal weapons you can get out of there).


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2021)

.......Nightwave has a level cap 

No, really, it's 60 ranks above the base set of rewards.  Looks like I don't need to care about the Nightwave tasks for the rest of this season.


That update aside, I'm down to trading for one more Arum Spinosa part and one more Lato Vandal part and then I'll basically be as caught up on the old weapons as I can be.  (I'll still be missing two login weapons but that'll just take time.)

I also bought more Archgun Rivens... I basically have hit everything EXCEPT for Cortege and Mausolon at this point.  Was able to make the Grattler one really good so it's a tossup whether I even bother with a Mausolon Riven at this point, or whether I just put the Grattler in my Voidrig and be done with it.

Especially since the cheapest unrolled Mausolon Riven I saw was is close to the absurd price I paid for a Lato Vandal Barrel (150 plat!).


I also sold all but one of my converted Kuva Liches and Sisters of Parvos.  Leaving a note in my Warframe Market profile that I must be messaged in-game for any contracts from here on out worked wonders.  I'm hanging on to the last one unless I get another epic name.


I still have to deal with the Protovyre unlocks, but after that my main grind at that point will be Caliban parts, New War weapons..... and Requiem keywords.  No, really, Kuva Liches are my usual source of Kuva when I need it, and I want to try and get 10 of every keyword so I don't have to do that grind for a LONG time.  (I have 6 of Xata as is.)


It's just as well that I'm in the slow-grind part of the game.  I've got so many other games to play that sometimes, the most I might login for Warframe is just to get daily rewards.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 4, 2022)

So.... we've finally run into Week 8 of Prime Resurgence, and with it I'm caught up on Prime goodies from years gone by.

I'm also caught up on the older weapons now due to some well-timed purchases.

With all of this gear sorted, the Protovyre ephemera done (still got a LOT to go on unlocking the other Protovyre stuff), and being in the slow grindy phase of content... it's time for me to do some Fashionframe stuff.

Problem is, I've got well over 40 'frames to work on (anything Prime and anything else normal that isn't Caliban) and a huge number of cosmetics to go through - and that's if I straight-up throw out a lot of older cosmetics from contention.  Just on this alone, before we even get into weapons, fashion-frame is going to take WEEKS to fulfill.

Plus it's WAY past time I learn a color arrangement that isn't blue and purple.  I swear, that's almost too much of a go-to at this point (though I WILL be leaving that as the color scheme for my Necramech.  It works well there).

I'm not even sure how to tackle this I've got so much to work with.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 15, 2022)

I see they upgraded the Nightwave to have an extra 120 ranks so we're not locked out of Cred offerings at any given point.  I'll have to catch up when I can.

Anyways, I'm working on organizing my tasks in a better fashion than a scribbed pamphlet.  One of the main things is making sure I have a stash of Ducats available for whenever Baro rolls around.  Unfortunately, I never seem to be around when Meso Capture or Meso Exterminate or even Meso Rescue is available.  (Those are the three missions I feel like I can blitz and Meso relics are the ones I have the most of.)

Also, it looks like Warframe Hub's bounty cycle entry for New War bounties is working properly.  Now I can glance at that at any given time and see when the items I'm missing are available.

Thing is I'm trying to split between 4 games for my "persistent" ones this year (one of which is actually NOT multiplayer!) and Warframe has had to fall by the wayside as a result.  Two of said games will be ones I can shelve completely once I complete their challenges, but Warframe is one of the two that will just be "low effort".


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2022)

I will say that while Narmer farming is practically _useless_ for Cetus (since, unless you steamrolled through the plot so hard and so fast you simply haven't done anything with your Amp, you'll be swimming in more Sentient stuff than you know what to do with in short order), it's _extremely_ useful for Vox Solaris since Toroids are both a pain in the rump to casually farm _and_ also necessary in large quantities for the rank-ups. It can genuinely be faster farming 4,000-6,000 Reputation via Narmer missions than hunting down 2-6 Toroids with anything less than _all_ the Boosters.

Also, reminder to anyone that the next couple days should be the final days for Prime Resurgence Part 1, and IIRC next week the last one capping off Resurgence Part 2.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 27, 2022)

Well... Prime Resurgence is over.

I'm actually not mad I didn't collect that much regular Aya during this event.  I was able to get the Apis Syandana in time, and combined with the Prime accessories I got with Regal Aya, I'm more than happy with the end result.

Overall... they did have rollout issues with this, but I much prefer this "here's a token, you can use it now or save for a more desirable relic" method of getting older relics rather than having to store hundreds of old cabbages that I don't want (no seriously, I've heard "cabbages" as a term for void relics before).

FashionFrame has to wait, though, as I need to level up the Protovyre armor set and syandana.  I'm on their second phases (the Ephemera was done a while ago - that can be solved easily with ESO).  Relic collecting for the syandana is easy - I can just do Void missions, Disruption missions, or Bounties.  Sentient hunting for the armor set... is a bit trickier.  I've got two real viable options - Veil Proxima anomalies, or Eidolon hunting (those Vomvalysts count for Rivens, I'm under the impression they count for this too).  As it stands, I still need Anomaly Shards to craft Caliban (I'm short one... I believe it's a chassis I need to have 2 full sets of Caliban) and can dump any excess shards on Captura scenes if I really go that route.

I've broken up FashionFrame into 24 tasks.  12 of these are the Warframes (four 'Frames to a task, Harrow/Nova/Trinity/Excal are the priority group given they're my most used 'Frames, and I tried to group the rest as best as I could.  I have one for all the component 'Frames of Chroma, for instance), 1 is for companions, 1 is for all vehicles and heavy weapons (except the Railjack, I just redecorated that recently so I'm skipping it), 5 for melee weapons, and 5 for all the firearms.

Pretty much my big goal is, given that I have so many cosmetic items built up over the years, I want to avoid using any particular cosmetic twice.



Fun little story: I brought my Excal Prime, Braton Vandal, Lato Vandal, and Prisma Skana into a Narmer bounty and ran into a player with the [DE] tag.  About at stage 4, I commented that I would have brought better than designer starter gear if I'd known I'd be playing with a staffer.

Turns out the tag actually meant "Deutschland" (as in Germany), not a Digital Extremes staff member.

To be fair, the tag doubles as the initials of the company.  Is it really that farfetched to believe a staffer might jump in on a mission to do a little live beta testing?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 11, 2022)

So.... Star Days is here.

Basically this is an extra use of the Solaris debt-bonds.

Even with the fact they combined it with TennoBaum stuff this time around, I got most of what I wanted, only have the color palette to go and I won't be paying more attention to this after that.


New War is replayable now.

Legendary 2 test has dropped... though because I didn't get the Master or Grandmaster Founder packs I'm going to come up short until they release new stuff.


They're going to run a new Prime Vault, this time with Banshee and Mirage.  I think it's going to be run the standard way as I assume they're still working out how Prime Resurgence and the whole Regal Aya thing turned out.  I MAY pick up Mirage's accessories but I'm probably not going to pick up Banshee's.  I'm closing in on FashionFrame and when I get that wave done, I'm only going to care about Prime Vaults if they have something really interesting like Necramech skins or Ephemeras.


REALLY nice change to Kuva/Tenet weaponry that I could have used much sooner - now it removes the item from the rotation pool if you don't grab it, instead of rerolling the whole pool every time.  Either go through all the weapons or clear a Kuva Lich or Sister of Parvos in order to reset it.  I'll still get some use out of it as I haven't gotten the full 60% on all my Kuva weapons yet - this will help IMMENSELY for that.


Personal news?  I actually was able to pull together enough Narmer stuff that I don't technically need to do it again, though I may still do it on occasion because it's fairly good for Endo.  Yes, that means I'm building my second Caliban now (I fed the first one to Helminth, leaving me... four 'Frames left for that guy?  Ash, Inaros, Titania, and Grendel I believe - and for Grendel I have his beacons and just need to rally my clan for a group for them.)

Also, halfway done with the second rank of the Protovyre Armor and more than 2/3 done with the Syandana.  Meaning I'm closing in on when I can do a FashionFrame burst.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 20, 2022)

....by this time next week, I'll have filled out all the Helminth subsumes.

I actually violated my promise and used Platinum to get Ash.  Out of all the grinds in the game, that one is easily the least worthwhile.

Grendel, I actually managed it with Nidus on the Excavation and Hildryn on the Defense.  Survival I needed help - as a Nidus, WITH a Hildryn backing me up.  That's in fact how I got the build for the Defense in the first place (Blazing Pillage, Elemental Ward instead of 4th ability).

Inaros and Titania?  Well let's just say I'm sick of dealing with Simaris now.

I am probably going to be minimizing how much I play for the next week (especially given how simple the Nightwave is).  I really did burn out.  Once that is done it's FashionFrame time.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 20, 2022)

A story from my low end of things: I set out to get myself a Kavat. Easier said than done, those shifty cattos are really hard to scan. Found an advice: build a Helios, it will scan them automatically. Did it, at a significant expense from my lousy Warframe economy. It turned out that in practice the damn thing scans everything, including environment junk, _but not_ Kavats! Only then I got an epiphany, use Vauban's Bastille to immobilize them. Tried it, works like a charm, I can scan even those Kavats that already got into fights. Praise Booben. 

Another thing: Arca Plasmor. It's almost like Doom's BFG9000 but with big ammo reserve, this much fun should be illegal.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 25, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> A story from my low end of things: I set out to get myself a Kavat. Easier said than done, those shifty cattos are really hard to scan. Found an advice: build a Helios, it will scan them automatically. Did it, at a significant expense from my lousy Warframe economy. It turned out that in practice the damn thing scans everything, including environment junk, _but not_ Kavats! Only then I got an epiphany, use Vauban's Bastille to immobilize them. Tried it, works like a charm, I can scan even those Kavats that already got into fights. Praise Booben.
> 
> Another thing: Arca Plasmor. It's almost like Doom's BFG9000 but with big ammo reserve, this much fun should be illegal.


Can't add much on Kavats as it was eons since I last scanned for them.  I must admit that pretty much all of my scanning lately (when I don't get sick of it) is done with a Loki or Ivara - I have little patience to force in-battle scans.

As for Arca Plasmor.... y'know, I have been relying too much on chaining weapons lately.  I should bring out my Tenet version of that gun (MR 16 as opposed to the base gun's MR 10) much more often.


--------------

Other News:

Current Nightwave wraps up in two weeks.  For the next one... it looks like they're actually going to add a lot more actions as possible Nightwave missions.

Here's a very fast summary of the ones I saw in the notes:

Daily:
-Captura
-Selling items
-Piercing bow shots
-Ground Slams
-Killing Ospreys/Drones with melee
-Never losing power on an Excavator
-Decorations
-Augments
-The Handshake emote
-Foundry
-Revives
-Hovering Necramechs

Weekly:
-Vome/Fass Residue
-Syndicate standing
-Alad V's laboratories on Jupiter
-Pistol and Glaive mission
-Fast kills

Elite Weekly:
-Relic variety
-Granum Crowns
-Riven Slivers
-Iso Vault Guardians
-Necramech kills without dying


Must admit I had to do research on the laboratories one.  Apparently it involves the large tiles, orange doors with holograms, an "Access Controller" block, and using consoles in a certain order.  I'll have to check this later once Baro shows up later today.

.....I wonder how long it'll be before he offers Akmagnus Prime relics?  (You just KNOW he's going to do it eventually given there's Magnus Prime now.)


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2022)

My trick was always to use Oberon, since Oberon doesn't set off their aggro (_usually_) and Shade (since spawns still aren't perfect and - so long as you're careful pruning - you can usually kill most of the infested in an area and provoke a lull in which to safely scan).

I _think_ Magus Lockdown may work if you're far enough in the game for those words to mean anything, but if you aren't then refer back to Oberon. A Slowva tends to be fairly effective too, just so long as you're ready to accept the risk of your screen turning into a light show.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 11, 2022)

So.... April is the month for the next big thing and I'll be able to do my Legend 2 test at that time.

I still haven't glanced much at the new 'Frame they're putting in.... but I got to see what they're doing with the Focus overhaul.

The only part I caught of it, watching a snippet of the devstream well after it happened, is that there's no Pool anymore.  And they plan to take out some of the passive drain stuff people hated (there's one node you had to get on the way to Void Strike in Madurai that's the big offender).

Good.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 12, 2022)

Other notes include: Next Nightwave _looks_ like it'll be another Nora's Choice thingy (in the very least it's named extremely similarly), Dex for this anniversary will be Dex Wisp, next Prime is Garuda, textures are getting updated (including the introduction of some new skins that will let you change a Warframe's textures), has the next, post-_The New War_ quest. And speaking of post-_The New War,_ Spoilers include:


Spoiler



Zariman will be a new hub. Said hub will springboard into four new mission types. As well as be a place every player will have a 'room' which they can personalize / decorate.



They also mentioned they are doing work on Cross-Play, it's just Not Yet Ready and thus won't be out with this update.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Other notes include: Next Nightwave _looks_ like it'll be another Nora's Choice thingy (in the very least it's named extremely similarly), Dex for this anniversary will be Dex Wisp, next Prime is Garuda, textures are getting updated (including the introduction of some new skins that will let you change a Warframe's textures), has the next, post-_The New War_ quest. And speaking of post-_The New War,_ Spoilers include:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


....and apparently Garuda Prime's other weapon, besides Nagantaka Prime.... is an Archgun?

My money is either on Imperator (the Archgun everyone gets when they do the Archwing quest) or MAYYYBE Fluctus (the Archgun that you see some Corpus troops use during the Profit-Taker fight).  Only other one I can even think of being a Prime would be Velocitus, which can be researched in the Tenno Lab of a Dojo.  (Despite it also being researchable, Larkspur's out of the question as they'd save that for Hildryn.)

I'll still keep Mausolon or Kuva Grattler for my Necramech.  The way I use Necramechs, it's the one role where the Imperator does little good.  Imperator would do very well as an Archwing weapon or ground weapon though.


EDIT: CORVAS?!?  That trumpet Archgun is the one that got Primed?

.....no, I actually liked the gun, I just found it way too weak to use even with a Riven.  Too bad I don't have that Riven anymore - this would have been fun to implement.

Also, Nora's Mix apparently hit a snag in deployment and had to be delayed a day due to PS5 issues?  It's deployed by now, though, and the pistol-and-glaive challenge is part of this week's missions.  Kuva Kraken (which I was using to satisfy Viral/Magnetic dailies) is actually kind of fun this way.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 28, 2022)

Garuda Prime is here, Titania Prime (who I've tended to see primarily in high-speed missions) has just been Vaulted...

And we're at 9 years of this game.

Wisp skin for logging in, and we're starting off alerts with Dex Sybaris and the anniversary Syandana.

As for the Garuda stuff... judging from the relics I saw, there's one of each era involved in the three new Prime items and I believe I saw no overlap between each of the three items whatsoever.

Unfortunately a game I've been waiting a while to finish just came out of Early Access today, so I'll be a bit late to covering the rest of this one.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2022)

With regards to Warframe news: The next DevStream should be next week, barring some unannounced changes. This DevStream will give a better look at Angels of Zariman, along with a more specific (but no less tentative) release date.

Speculating, my guess regarding Angels of Zariman is that it'll release for the 4th (if counting this week as the 1st) or 5th week of April... if it's still this month. Personally I think it's coin-toss odds between "Late April" and "Early May" as there _is_ a lot on the plate for this Update (a new Quest, a major re-work to Focus, a new Hub, various new mission types) _but _DE also knows their limits and there's a world of difference between "DElayed into next year after projecting this year in _June" _and "DElayed 2+ months after projecting in _3-8 weeks_".

Non-WF news, I've finally got a couple Rank 5 Arcanes. Not only that I have a Rank 4 Arcane Trickery (which has been _immensely_ useful for Banshee in Steel Path), and discovering that the Arcane Primary / Secondary mods downgrade by _stack_ instead of all at once has given them much more appeal to try farming.

Eidolon farming has resumed, using Harrow now since people tend not to mind as much if you spend the whole thing doing little more than pressing 4 and occasionally stripping 1-2 shield layers. Also learned the importance of Void Strike after looking up a guide for the first time in years.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 16, 2022)

You guys ever wondered how the extractor drones actually work? Sorry if this is irrelevant or a common knowledge that evaded me somehow. But I was chronically short on plastids. In line with my personal meta-game of enjoying Warframe without unduly grind, I did look into the matter. And behold, my plastids count got into 5-digits region and doesn't fall (much) despite burning them on clan tech.

Ignoring the prime variants, we have the "basic" Titan Extractor and "advanced" Distilling. According to online descriptions, the Distilling one has an increased chance of collecting "uncommon" and "rare" resources. That would mean, things such as circuits, control modules, Orokin cells - and plastids too. Except, *this is not how it works.*

I've been sending Distilling Extractors to Saturn and Uranus in search for plastids, to very little avail. Then on a hunch I put together a few Titans and sent them there. Voila, plastids on every second attempt at least!

Here's the thing. Each planet has a short list of 4 resources that are available there. And the extractors don't choose them based on the "intrinsic" rarity of a given resource - but based on the position on that list. Titans are more likely to get the positions 1 and 2, Distilling - 3 and 4. So as the plastids occupy the position 2 on Saturn and Uranus, the Titan Extractor is incomparably more likely to collect them from there than the Distilling! Conversely, as plastids occupy the position 3 on Phobos, the Distilling Extractor is much more likely to pick them up from there. 

It gets even better as the Titans have 2x shorter work cycle than Distilling, 4 hours vs 8. Using the phone app, I can easily and repeatedly send them to do their job during the day, which always yields at least 450 plastids a day, often more. And for the night, the Distilling ones do their job when I sleep, picking up other resources as needed at the moment.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> You guys ever wondered how the extractor drones actually work? Sorry if this is irrelevant or a common knowledge that evaded me somehow. But I was chronically short on plastids. In line with my personal meta-game of enjoying Warframe without unduly grind, I did look into the matter. And behold, my plastids count got into 5-digits region and doesn't fall (much) despite burning them on clan tech.
> 
> Ignoring the prime variants, we have the "basic" Titan Extractor and "advanced" Distilling. According to online descriptions, the Distilling one has an increased chance of collecting "uncommon" and "rare" resources. That would mean, things such as circuits, control modules, Orokin cells - and plastids too. Except, *this is not how it works.*
> 
> ...


I actually am not that reliable with working with those drones, myself.  I figure that's due to level and rank difference - and being used to doing mission grinds whenever I'm actually short of a resource.

The drones are much more relevant when you're not already at MR 30 and higher.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2022)

Part of it is also when you joined and what the grind looked like in different eras.

You ever want to throw somebody for a loop, tell them that there were days that Control Module farming was a thing (for example). By the same token there were people who didn't need to Ducat farm for, like, 1-2 years because they were sitting on such big piles of Paris Prime, Braton Prime, Burston Prime, and other such trash Prime parts. I _still_ have so much Alloy Plate that I quite simply Can't Get Below The 1 Mil Point.

Another bit is that Extractors are a godsend for if you work during the week and can only dedicate 1-2 sittings in the same span to actually play.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 27, 2022)

Zariman has launched.

I can't play on Thursdays, and am not spending a lot of time on it today - mainly going to do Focus reassignment and a couple daily Nightwaves... so this will be a weekend thing for me.  I'm not picky about spoilers, but others who incidentally view this thread may be.

I will almost certainly wind up getting Legendary 2 status pretty soon due to the new gear.  I could have gotten it with Garuda Prime as the Warframe Market parts for her and her weapons are worryingly cheap Platinum-wise... but I chose not to rush it.  Some time in the next month I'll be picking that stuff up.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2022)

A tip for post-Angels of Zariman. You find any Crests (you'll know what I mean post-Quest)? _Save them_. They're currently required for a thing and are rather rare: I've run about a dozen Zariman missions at this point - half again if you include buggy Extracts - and come across _one_ thus far.

Also note that the Bounty lobby is rather buggy ATM and there's approximately a coin-toss chance of being trapped in the Elevator like a bad _Mass Effect_ Citadel simulator if you try to join a new squad for a Bounty. The bug's particularly for rotating squads and Multiplayer with Solo being quite stable (if also rough in some mission types).


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Attaman said:


> A tip for post-Angels of Zariman. You find any Crests (you'll know what I mean post-Quest)? _Save them_. They're currently required for a thing and are rather rare: I've run about a dozen Zariman missions at this point - half again if you include buggy Extracts - and come across _one_ thus far.
> 
> Also note that the Bounty lobby is rather buggy ATM and there's approximately a coin-toss chance of being trapped in the Elevator like a bad _Mass Effect_ Citadel simulator if you try to join a new squad for a Bounty. The bug's particularly for rotating squads and Multiplayer with Solo being quite stable (if also rough in some mission types).


Turns out I had a slight bit of trouble with the Vanes at first since I'm not good at seeking them out.  I'm up to rank 2 from the first day of actually doing stuff outside the quest though.

If the Crests only need to be used for rank 3 (they aren't a requirement for any of the special weapons as far as I saw), they shouldn't be _too_ much trouble.  I've gotten 3 of the 10 I need so far.  From what I'm reading of this, the issue isn't that they're _rare_ - I'm actually hold there's one guaranteed Crest per mission - but that they're _well-hidden_. Odds are I'm going to have to pack Loot Radar one of these days to make hunting them easier.

Looks like Quills are the main source of standing with this syndicate.  And honestly?  From what I'm seeing, this is a syndicate you can pump to rank 5 and forget about unless you're into decorating.  There's some nice new Arcanes but there's not a lot of replay value with items you can build, unlike the syndicates involved in every other open world so far.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 10, 2022)

I've made it to Legendary 2.

The only trick to it is actually scraping together the mastery points.  If you've got an Inaros (can't use abilities anyway, so why not load up a defensive powerhouse?) and a half-decent kitgun (Tombfinger/Haymaker/Splat with a Riven, in my case), the test itself is _nothing_.  It's basically the secondary version of the Legend 1 test.

Gyre's pieces only spawning from the bounties is annoying, and justifies waiting until the appropriate bounty is an Exterminate or Mobile Defense before going in.  At least there's the fact that everyone absolutely insists on getting the Void Angel, so I can conceivably build up a stash of Pinions (or I could, if I wasn't trying to boost up the syndicate).

The big payoff's at rank 4 when you can get the last Incarnon weapon.  Which I've hit.  I think I'm going to get this Syndicate to 5 and then not bother with it much.  Syndicate's main draw is the cosmetic items.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

I just played this for the first time tonight.
Was pretty fun. 
Still a little confused/lost when it comes to character creation and all that jazz, but it's all a part of the learning process.
I love the wave levels though. TuT


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I just played this for the first time tonight.
> Was pretty fun.
> Still a little confused/lost when it comes to character creation and all that jazz, but it's all a part of the learning process.
> I love the wave levels though. TuT


Game can get a bit grind-y at times, but if the basic mechanics and aesthetics and whatnot click it's far from a terrible game. Has a couple decent story beats too, as well as some fine music.

Also helps that if you burn out and need to take a break the game doesn't really penalize you for it.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2022)

*Clem.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *Clem.*


*Grakata.*


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *Grakata.*



*Clem Clem!*


----------



## Attaman (May 25, 2022)

Deal time! You interested in some half-price life support?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

So in about a week, they're going to start selling the access packs for TennoCon 2022.

Tyra, it's basically the game's yearly convention.  I must admit, last year I bought the access pack and.... there were huge amounts of technical issues because they didn't expect the turnout they got.

Access pack comes with a few things, but the most important....


.....wait a minute, Tyra, have you run into the snobby rich Baro Ki'Teer and his ridiculously rare wares yet?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So in about a week, they're going to start selling the access packs for TennoCon 2022.
> 
> Tyra, it's basically the game's yearly convention.  I must admit, last year I bought the access pack and.... there were huge amounts of technical issues because they didn't expect the turnout they got.
> 
> ...



I dont think so? I have unlocked pluto and Aeris(?) but I haven't done anything much or explored every zone


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I dont think so? I have unlocked pluto and Aeris(?) but I haven't done anything much or explored every zone


Alright.  The guy I'm talking about shows up every two weeks on one of the relays.  You trade in stuff you got from the Void relics (if you chose not to use it to make the respective Prime items) for something called "ducats".

You spend ducats and a lot of credits to get rare goodies from this guy.  Usually what people go after are skins and primed Mods.  However... he DOES sell a quest for a Warframe, so you'll want to pay him a visit eventually anyway.  (I think you need to be mastery rank 5 for that one?)

Be warned he's a snob - I usually visit him with Prime Warframes which makes him ease up a bit, but I accidentally approached him with a Gyre last time and his elitism showed big time.


I brought this up because the TennoCon Access packs let you visit a special relay, for a whole week every year (corresponding with that year's Access pack of course), where the entire inventory he's had for the whole course of the game's history is available for purchase.

You probably don't want to worry yourself with that until you're trying to fill in gaps after being a long-time player.  It takes LOTS of ducats and easily millions of credits to get all of that at once.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alright.  The guy I'm talking about shows up every two weeks on one of the relays.  You trade in stuff you got from the Void relics (if you chose not to use it to make the respective Prime items) for something called "ducats".
> 
> You spend ducats and a lot of credits to get rare goodies from this guy.  Usually what people go after are skins and primed Mods.  However... he DOES sell a quest for a Warframe, so you'll want to pay him a visit eventually anyway.  (I think you need to be mastery rank 5 for that one?)
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know! I know what I'll have to save up  for in the future! XD


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow, over a month since we used this?


Anyways, TennoCon's next weekend.

We're going to find out about Duviri Paradox, which... I BELIEVE has been mentioned like years ago?

Also, I have secured all the items from the recent Prime wave, but still need to do some Zariman grinding for several weapons there.  That farm waits until AFTER TennoCon though, because any time I play this week is going to be all about relics.


Going by their usual pattern, next Prime 'Frame is almost certainly Khora, which... I would be surprised if it's NOT Hystrix and Dual Keres that are the resulting weapons in the Prime rotation.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2022)

For reference there should still be two codes people can enter in-game in the Market for free stuff. "DEATH-BATTLE" and "TENNOCON2022", if I'm recalling both of them correctly. One should give a Prisma Skana, Glyph, and a couple other things (Tennocon 2022's), and the other is IIRC 220,000 Credits and 22 Riven Slivers.

Since free WF stuff is free WF stuff.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

So I've got four and a half days to do as much as I can with the special TennoCon relay.

Base goal is 1350 Ducats for the remaining Primed mods I don't have (and a couple decorations).  An extra 1615 for weapon skins I care about....

And if I get really lucky?  Over three THOUSAND Ducats beyond _that_ for the Immortal skins, which I never even considered until now.



Anyways, Nora's Mix Volume 2 is out.  There's a landing craft making a comeback on the reward table - and that is one I have been EAGER to see again as I just missed its first rotation by the time I got back into the game.


And to little surprise, the new Prime is Khora and her weapons.  Amazingly her kitty also has a Prime version.


....and apparently the old guard of developers are making a more fantasy-based game?  I was busy moving stuff so I kind of missed that bit of news.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2022)

As this was my first year (few months) with warframe...
That tennocon event was lame as heck.

In other news, I've amassed nearly 100 clems so far. And harrow prime is sexy af with his infinite health and shields.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> As this was my first year (few months) with warframe...
> That tennocon event was lame as heck.
> 
> In other news, I've amassed nearly 100 clems so far. And harrow prime is sexy af with his infinite health and shields.


Ehhh.... I admit my main thing to do with TennoCon at this point is the special relay and maybe watching the stream half an hour for a weapon, and if I'm still playing this next year I may not even bother with it.

Mainly because I'm caught up on Primed mods and working on my Ducat stash so I can buy what I actually care about having.


I managed to get both of Khora Prime's rare parts yesterday, as well as the two handles of Dual Keres Prime.  Khora Prime's blueprint was the only new item off of Lith relics, so I don't have to worry about that anymore for sure.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ehhh.... I admit my main thing to do with TennoCon at this point is the special relay and maybe watching the stream half an hour for a weapon, and if I'm still playing this next year I may not even bother with it.


Yeaaa. I let the stream run in the bg so I could get the items but that was it. unfortunately didn't have enough to buy more than one mod though. XD So... DEFINITELY underwhelming for me...


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I managed to get both of Khora Prime's rare parts yesterday, as well as the two handles of Dual Keres Prime.  Khora Prime's blueprint was the only new item off of Lith relics, so I don't have to worry about that anymore for sure.


I think I still need Khora blueprint and neuroptics still.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2022)

Finally got those frames.
And also hunted down my first Kuva litch. I love how sassy they are. 
I'm  on my second one for a Brauma(?) and he's adorable.
"You can't kill me if you keep hitting me in the parts I've replaced."  
*2 days later of not even trying to hunt him*
"Are you ignoring me, Tenno? You've bruised my feelings."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Finally got those frames.
> And also hunted down my first Kuva litch. I love how sassy they are.
> I'm  on my second one for a Brauma(?) and he's adorable.
> "You can't kill me if you keep hitting me in the parts I've replaced."
> ...


The jovial personality!  That's what my current Lich has.

Kuva Bramma was also my second Kuva weapon - just be advised it's one of the few weapons where the ammo mutation mod is critical to getting the most out of it.  What was your first one?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The jovial personality!  That's what my current Lich has.
> 
> Kuva Bramma was also my second Kuva weapon - just be advised it's one of the few weapons where the ammo mutation mod is critical to getting the most out of it.  What was your first one?


My first one was Amuchel Udadd Kuva Shildeg with... I guess "53%" and it's "Magnetic" is apparently a good one? I don't have a very good stance mod for it though... XD

I'll definitely keep that in mind for the Bramma!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My first one was Amuchel Udadd Kuva Shildeg with... I guess "53%" and it's "Magnetic" is apparently a good one? I don't have a very good stance mod for it though... XD
> 
> I'll definitely keep that in mind for the Bramma!


Ah, the Shildeg.  The one melee weapon among the Kuva gear.  Magnetic is not the damage type most people go for on weapons, but it's a really good one.  And when you roll a Nukor, it's easily the best element for that weapon.

You can actually choose the element of the resulting weapon based on what 'Frame you're using on the mission that has the Larvling.  And if you get more than one of the same weapon, you can fuse them to make them better (60% is the max bonus) and/or change the element.

....by the way, I'm not explaining too much now, but you're going to want to max out your standing on Fortuna before going after all the Kuva weapons.  I know they're not Grineer, but there's a very specific reason for this one....


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ah, the Shildeg.  The one melee weapon among the Kuva gear.  Magnetic is not the damage type most people go for on weapons, but it's a really good one.  And when you roll a Nukor, it's easily the best element for that weapon.
> 
> You can actually choose the element of the resulting weapon based on what 'Frame you're using on the mission that has the Larvling.  And if you get more than one of the same weapon, you can fuse them to make them better (60% is the max bonus) and/or change the element.
> 
> ....by the way, I'm not explaining too much now, but you're going to want to max out your standing on Fortuna before going after all the Kuva weapons.  I know they're not Grineer, but there's a very specific reason for this one....


S'all good, I'm already working on my standing with Fortuna. I love their chain gang theme~
And I've been informed you can essentially fuse the weapons but I'm still disoriented on that. Will definitely have to wait when the time comes and I actually need to worry about it. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 18, 2022)

Just finished the New War a few hours ago~
I loved the majority of it, seeing new and old faces coming together, and the transition between the timelines, but by the end I was kinda bored/underwhelmed.
"Wow we're gonna save the day... WITHOUT the warframe! 
You know... the thing I have more attachment to than the operator/drifter... Oh well.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 20, 2022)

I've shared as much before but _The New War_ very much feels like a sugar rush. Yes, it's fun going through it (barring that specific stealth segment everyone who's played knows I'm referring to), but a little while later you realize it didn't really do anything about your hunger and nothing was really... resolved, with the culmination of that whole plot arc.

Which feels like something that should have had a point: Everything from _Natah_ to _The New War_ is a lot. You learn a lot, things move a lot, pants are sharted, the works. But then by the time you finish the net change on the system and lore is... it feels like more tangential stuff occurred in some of the side plots? _The War Within_ and _The Deadlock Protocol_ have more direct impacts on the system than _the return of the Sentients._


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 27, 2022)

I took a knee at the gravestone/altar. She stood up smiling and then--


Spoiler


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 3, 2022)

Not sure if my Warframe buddy was misinformed.or not but I'mma be sad if they're really reducing ammo drops. Also if they're going to merge the ammo then I'm wondering how it will change the mods I have equipped. 

I love testing to see how long I can last in survival (plus it's a fun way for me to farm materials). So less ammo means less kaboomies with my kuva weapons.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Well...

New update landed.

And I'm not going to say anything on the Veilbreaker quest itself....

But there's something that unlocks afterwards....



Spoiler



Archon Hunts, which are basically Sorties using Arbitration rules and high Steel Path levels.  Boreal was the first up and... I swear I was more useful in that fight dead than alive as I could figure out the weak points and actually relay them to the team.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 8, 2022)

I do not like the changes so far. I had fun playing survival but now ammo is scarce and enemies seem to be hitting harder (or my frame and mods were nerfed). 

Haven't played the new game mode yet but I hope it makes up for things...


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2022)

On one hand I can get the ammo rework as I've been around in WF since 2013 and it had _very much_ settled into a spot where barring a handful of weapons (like the Boar Prime which ate ammunition like an assault rifle but max'd and recovered like a shotgun) you... never really had to worry unless you were doing something like an Eidolon Triad or Endless Disruption or something. Because there was always "enough".

But on the other hand _is that really a problem in an action third-person shooter?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 12, 2022)

So....

Looks like Prime Resurgence is coming back starting on Wednesday.  This time it's outright replacing Prime Vault.

I.... got most of what I wanted during the limited-time version of the event.  Truth be told, I'll be more interested when Nezha Prime's goodies make into Prime Resurgence as that's straight-up got a prime _Ephemera_.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So....
> 
> Looks like Prime Resurgence is coming back starting on Wednesday.  This time it's outright replacing Prime Vault.
> 
> I.... got most of what I wanted during the limited-time version of the event.  Truth be told, I'll be more interested when Nezha Prime's goodies make into Prime Resurgence as that's straight-up got a prime _Ephemera_.



Would you mind helping to explain what this even is? I looked it up on the wiki but I'm still confused.

I know what vaulted items means. They take things off the market, it increases value and essentially makes room for new items to be pumped out.

But are they making it so you can buy these things before they disappear? Or are they bringing back old stuff temporarily and then closing it again? I'm confused from all the contradicting posts/comments I've read up on.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Would you mind helping to explain what this even is? I looked it up on the wiki but I'm still confused.
> 
> I know what vaulted items means. They take things off the market, it increases value and essentially makes room for new items to be pumped out.
> 
> But are they making it so you can buy these things before they disappear? Or are they bringing back old stuff temporarily and then closing it again? I'm confused from all the contradicting posts/comments I've read up on.


Prime Resurgence was a 10-week event where two things happened:

A special resource named 'Aya' dropped, and you could trade Aya in Maroo's Bazaar for vaulted Void Relics.
You could buy a special currency named 'Regal Aya' that you could spend on vaulted Prime _Accessories_. This generally meant Prime Armors, Prime Syandanas, Prime Sigils, Prime Sugatras... that sort of thing. Cosmetic items. You could buy whole Prime bundles with Regal Aya, but that was kind of a waste to me compared to getting just the accessories (then again, I had most of the Primes already).
There was a weekly rotation of which Prime stuff they brought back.  8 weeks of that rotation, then two 'grand finale' weeks where they had the goodies from weeks 1-4 and 5-8 respectively, but also ran Nyx Prime and Rhino Prime's accessories during those last two weeks.

Basically, what's likely to happen with this version of the event is that they're going to bring back vaulted stuff temporarily, on a rotation.  The biggest draw, by far, was another shot at the Prime Accessories.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

So.....

Downside to having so many weapons, cosmetics, and everything:

I now am in a position where I'm trying to do one burst of FashionFrame for everything I have and it took me several days just to handle the Warframes themselves.  Now we're at a stage where I've still got weapons, companions, and vehicles to go - including using the sugatras and TennoGen skins I got - and I'm a bit overwhelmed.

I may embed a picture of the results I got for a few of my more-liked 'Frames like Nova, Excal, and Frost one of these days.


EDIT: I completed the companions, vehicles, heavy weapons... and then I counted up the rest.  107 melee weapons, 76 secondary weapons, and 106 primary weapons.  That's a total of.... 289 weapons to recolor.  Even if I did 3 a minute (which I can do if it's a recolor, easy) that's still over an hour and a half of just weapon appearance.  I may belt it out tonight or tomorrow just to get this over with.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So.....
> 
> Downside to having so many weapons, cosmetics, and everything:
> 
> ...


If you're gonna spend that much time on it, you'd might as well show us after!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2022)

Also double post. I love Kahl. He's still a meathead and loves his guns, but he's also loveable instead of the traditional 'grizzled hardass' with zero soul or personality left. 

But this update also bugged things up and it's annoying the heck out of me. Tried to do the quest in Deimos where you go into the vaults and it teleports me to a random vault and I miss out on the loot. Orb Vallis was a pain to get my familial debt bonds without glitches happening mid quest. Can't even do relic missions without bugs and enemies stop spawning entirely. 

I can't wait for things to get patched up.


----------



## katalistik (Oct 3, 2022)

Dunno about you guys, but I'm just waiting for Duviri at this point... the Archons are kinda mid ngl, it shows how much DE should work or better said, REwork the bosses. They're either bullet sponges or take one hit and die.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

katalistik said:


> Dunno about you guys, but I'm just waiting for Duviri at this point... the Archons are kinda mid ngl, it shows how much DE should work or better said, REwork the bosses. They're either bullet sponges or take one hit and die.


Yeah, Archons have been both from my experience.  The one time I asked, it was someone with a Knell that did the one-shotting.


I'm still waiting for them to redo the Phobos boss eventually.  A Corpus sniper boss actually has a HUGE amount of potential.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 5, 2022)

It's not much, but Revenant Prime is here.

Along with Phantasma Prime and Tatsu Prime.

A very... _strange_ thing happened with the relics.  ALL of Revenant Prime's parts are off of Lith and Meso relics.  In fact, there's only one Neo relic (Tatsu Prime's blade) and two Axi relics (Tatsu Prime's handle and Phantasma Prime's blueprint) involved in the whole set - and the item with the two rares is not Revenant Prime, but Phantasma Prime.

Usually there's a trend of having one relic of each tier for the parts needed to make a given item.

Also, no more relics for Nezha Prime, Guandao Prime, or Zakti Prime at this time.  I have way too many of those left over anyhow.



....I THINK after Revenant we're going to get Baruuk Prime, and since Baruuk only has one signature weapon I speculate that is a chance at a primed Companion or perhaps we find another longtime Tenno weapon to Prime.  I DON'T think that update will result in a primed Archgun as Hildryn would probably be right afterwards and a Primed Archgun better suits her.


----------

